# Ode to the Alden LHS



## qwerty

Taking Doctor Damage's lead (but never even thinking to aspire to do for this forum all that he has done), I thought it might be fun to start an Alden LHS thread.

Here are some pictures culled from eBay listings, Google Images, and the like:

In the beginning. These must be very old, considering the V-cleat, no-rubber heel. Notice the toe box collapse due to the lack of lining. Still beautiful.


----------



## qwerty

Those were ancient BB unlined LHSs. Here are some (less) ancient Alden LHSs which seem to have been resoled.


----------



## qwerty

A gorgeous brand new pair of BB LHSs:


----------



## qwerty

Some amateur photos from Google.


----------



## qwerty

A gorgeous Japanese rendition, first brought to my attention by Harris back in 2005: the 99162. I often wonder how these would look in a size larger than 7.5. These were around $800 shipped to the US back when Harris first posted them, I believe.

In Color 8:























































In black:


----------



## qwerty

More.


----------



## qwerty

With these last two pictures of the LHS in action, I invite you all to post your own LHS pictures.


----------



## Harris

Many thanks for the photos. 

Boyer's article tells the history of the tassel moc. I wonder when the LHS moc came into being.


----------



## AlanC

Who was it that offered a full-strap LHS available recently? To my taste that was a slight improvement on the standard LHS, but that aside, the LHS is just the perfect casual shoe.


----------



## wolfhound986

qwerty, nice photos!

Being a 986 fan, I can look forward to my own pair acquiring that nice patina as it ages. Gets better with time. Of course, there's something awesome about a factory-fresh, brand new pair as well!!


----------



## qwerty

Sometimes I wonder if they have altered the Color 8 tanning process. It is very difficult to believe that a dark burgundy pair like those in the last photos will ever reach the cherry-brown waxy hue of the first two pairs pictured.


----------



## eagle2250

Indeed the LHS, in shell cord or calf, seems the epitome of the "penny loafer" art...it has no equal! My other pennies get much less wear these days.


----------



## spinlps

*Before/After Pics from a previous post...*

Before:

After:

Actual thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60074


----------



## spinlps

*An ebay'd pair...*

These literally just arrived at Alden Restoration. Postcard says I'll have them in 5 weeks... I'll post pics then. I asked them to preserve the chocolatey brown patina. They didn't object so I'll guess we'll see.

The ebay pic:

My bad phone cam pics:

The original post: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=545997&postcount=30


----------



## Tom Rath

Qwerty- believe it or not, even the darkest of my color 8 shoes have turned brown over time. Ive always experimented with the color polish I use, and this influences the patina slightly, but they have all lightened over time (even my color 8s that I have used black polish on). The ones with black polish seem to mellow to a darker brown than my others. 

Oddly, the area around my laces always turns a shade or two lighter than the toe area of all my shoes. Ive always wondered why that is.


----------



## mcarthur

qwerty,
Thank you for posting the pictures of LHS


----------



## nerdykarim

Here are mine (pictures from the acquisitions thread):


----------



## TradTeacher

What Alden shoe is ?

Curious...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Great idea for a thread. I think I have some photos at home that are worth posting. One in particular is a BB unlined pair that has literally been beaten to death; they still look good, though.

DocD


----------



## Tucker

TradTeacher said:


> What Alden shoe is ?
> 
> Curious...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Flexible Penny Loafer, Copley last


----------



## AlanC

*Best $4 spent?*

I picked these up at a thrift store some months back. Since getting them I've probably worn them more than any other pair of shoes I have. They need a reheeling (badly), and probably a full restoration. I keep thinking I ought to just put new heels on them and put the rest of the money toward a new pair, though.

Does anyone know when Alden used the logo on the insole? I don't know how old they are, but they are certainly old.


----------



## bd79cc

qwerty, you made my day. With DD and all the contributors to the two recent penny loafer threads, my week and month, too. 

Thanks for the good thoughts.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> Does anyone know when Alden used the logo on the insole? I don't know how old they are, but they are certainly old.


Not sure but O'Connells has stacks of boxes with that old logo.
It looks like some sort of 1980s logo, as part of a re-branding.

DocD


----------



## Rocker

AlanC said:


> Does anyone know when Alden used the logo on the insole? I don't know how old they are, but they are certainly old.


Scroll down to the last photo on the Leather Soul link and you'll see an Alden shoe box with the same logo which states "Foot Balance" - I assume this is new stock? Looks like it's Alden's orthopedic shoe line - see second link.

https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ortho.htm


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> Does anyone know when Alden used the logo on the insole? I don't know how old they are, but they are certainly old.


I'd have to double check but I'd guess 70's.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

TradTeacher said:


> What Alden shoe is ?
> 
> Curious...
> 
> TT:teacha:


9694F, flex penny.


----------



## qwerty

Don't mean to rain on the LHS's parade, but I was just in a Ralph Lauren store to try on the Darlton brown cordovan pennies. MAN WERE THEY BEAUTIFUL. Darker than Ravello, but certainly not Color 8. The double sole gives them a sturdy look, so I take back the negative remarks I have made on that sole in the past. The shoes look positively British -- which is understandable given their location of manufacture (by C&J), but surprising given that the penny seems to be a purely American thing. Can't but my finger on what about them looks so refined, but they are incredible. Much better than they have ever looked in pictures I have seen.

They did not have the shoe in my size, but a pair in my size will arrive next week. By the way, Ralph B&M stores will match the online price of $595 -- one need only ask.

This pair will be the newest addition to my already-bloated collection of pennies:

-- Alden 986
-- Alden 725 in dark brown calf (long vamp leisure handsewn, now discontinued)
-- Tod's Thames loafer in "Cuoio" -- think London Tan color
-- Allen Edmonds Danbury (full grain Weejun lookalike)
-- Sebago beefroll in burgundy corrected grain, made in USA (never wear these)


----------



## JDC

qwerty said:


> A gorgeous Japanese rendition, first brought to my attention by Harris back in 2005: the 99162. I often wonder how these would look in a size larger than 7.5. These were around $800 shipped to the US back when Harris first posted them, I believe.
> 
> In Color 8:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe those are the most beautiful pennys I've ever seen.
> 
> Do any U.S. retailers carry the 99162?


----------



## Doctor Damage

FrankDC said:


> A gorgeous Japanese rendition, first brought to my attention by Harris back in 2005: the 99162. I often wonder how these would look in a size larger than 7.5. These were around $800 shipped to the US back when Harris first posted them, I believe.


Probably cheaper for me than for you, now.



FrankDC said:


> Do any U.S. retailers carry the 99162?


I will let Harris (and Leathersoul) speak for themselves, but if I remember correctly Harris learned it was a Japan-only model.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

This pair of BB unlined pennys has been battered nearly to death. Note the tear on the flat strap in one of the close-up views.






DocD


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Doctor Damage said:


> Probably cheaper for me than for you, now.
> 
> I will let Harris (and Leathersoul) speak for themselves, but if I remember correctly Harris learned it was a Japan-only model.
> 
> DocD


Those shoes now go for about $870US. They are not Japan-only like the Modified shoes, most Alden retailers could order it, but must order a full run. Probably a 10 month turn around due to handstitching.

Like I've stated before, they are made with instep increasers to help with the binding of the strap for the Japanese who generally have higher insteps/arches.

I prefer these much more over the standard LHS.


----------



## Doctor Damage

_This post was originally made by me some time ago on the American Trad Men thread. It didn't get any comments at the time, but it's from 1988 and the subject is clearly wearing LHS pennies as part of a very trad/preppy outfit._

Barry Kieselstein-Cord, designer, photographed for the September 1988 issue of Architectural Digest. I'd like to scan in the whole article about his uber-trad country farm, but that would be pushing copyrights too far. He is seen here with his wife and business partner at the time, CeCe.

He is wearing a button-down shirt (which is clearer in the original photo). Note the heavily pressed chinos and much battered cordo LHS loafers.

DocD


----------



## Harris

LeatherSOUL said:


> Those shoes now go for about $870US. They are not Japan-only like the Modified shoes, most Alden retailers could order it, but must order a full run. Probably a 10 month turn around due to handstitching.
> 
> Like I've stated before, they are made with instep increasers to help with the binding of the strap for the Japanese who generally have higher insteps/arches.
> 
> I prefer these much more over the standard LHS.


Tom, thanks (as always) for the information. Is there a minimum number to a full run?

I would guess most of us who have some experience with the LHS would gladly welcome the extra bit of room in the instep.

I'm a longtime fan of the 986, but I understand what you mean when you write that you much prefer the 99162. I do wonder how many among us would be interested.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Harris said:


> Tom, thanks (as always) for the information. Is there a minimum number to a full run?
> 
> I would guess most of us who have some experience with the LHS would gladly welcome the extra bit of room in the instep.
> 
> I'm a longtime fan of the 986, but I understand what you mean when you write that you much prefer the 99162. I do wonder how many among us would be interested.


No problem Harris, always glad to give my input on all things Alden.

I'll probably be willing to order this shoe for my store, but I will have to double check with Alden on the makeup of the shoe first. Anyone interested can email me for more info.


----------



## Harris

LeatherSOUL said:


> No problem Harris, always glad to give my input on all things Alden.
> 
> I'll probably be willing to order this shoe for my store, but I will have to double check with Alden on the makeup of the shoe first. Anyone interested can email me for more info.


Thanks again, Tom. We'll look forward to learning more as you learn more.


----------



## qwerty

Tom -- I am a bit unclear. Would the price of this shoe be $870 if you were to order it for retail, or would the price be closer to sanity (under $600)?

Is the high instep the same as what one finds on the now-defunct Long Vamp Handsewn loafer (model #725 was dark brown calf).


----------



## LeatherSOUL

qwerty said:


> Tom -- I am a bit unclear. Would the price of this shoe be $870 if you were to order it for retail, or would the price be closer to sanity (under $600)?
> 
> Is the high instep the same as what one finds on the now-defunct Long Vamp Handsewn loafer (model #725 was dark brown calf).


The price would be-in line with the US LHS price. Prices in Japan are higher because there are high import duties on leathergoods.

I believe (I am 95% sure), Alden adds a strip of either leather or something to that nature on the area of the last where the strap is. Therefore, when the last is taken off of the shoe, that area is slightly higher and more roomy than the same shoe made without that "instep increaser."


----------



## Harris

LeatherSOUL said:


> The price would be-in line with the US LHS price. Prices in Japan are higher because there are high import duties on leathergoods.
> 
> I believe (I am 95% sure), Alden adds a strip of either leather or something to that nature on the area of the last where the strap is. Therefore, when the last is taken off of the shoe, that area is slightly higher and more roomy than the same shoe made without that "instep increaser."


This is repetition, but I think that extra bit of room would be welcome by most, even those of us whose instep isn't particularly high. This is why I suspect the 99162 almost certainly out scores the 986 in terms of comfort. It's worth repeating: a handsome shoe.


----------



## PittDoc

I'll be in Tokyo next week and hope to scout out some Aldens that I can't get here. However, if the price is too high it may be only window-shopping. I may only return with some pictures for the forum. But I really could use a pair of LHS loafers...

Tom or others, any suggestions on Tokyo stores for Alden shells?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

PittDoc said:


> I'll be in Tokyo next week and hope to scout out some Aldens that I can't get here. However, if the price is too high it may be only window-shopping. I may only return with some pictures for the forum. But I really could use a pair of LHS loafers...
> 
> Tom or others, any suggestions on Tokyo stores for Alden shells?


The place to go is the Lakota House in Aoyama. Make sure to map it out before hand as you can potentially walk around in circles trying to find it if you don't know exactly where it is.

Expect prices of 100,000yen for shell shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

^
At today's exchange rate the cost would be $862. Better deal is to buy from you because you price would be less and your outstanding service.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

mcarthur said:


> ^
> At today's exchange rate the cost would be $862. Better deal is to buy from you because you price would be less and your outstanding service.


As always, thank you Mac.


----------



## dopey

LeatherSOUL said:


> No problem Harris, always glad to give my input on all things Alden.
> 
> I'll probably be willing to order this shoe for my store, but I will have to double check with Alden on the makeup of the shoe first. Anyone interested can email me for more info.


As long as you are giving input on Alden, please tell them that there is a mighty groundswell of bitter, angry, frustrated customers unhappy at their decision to restrict Modified Last makeups to Japan. Open the gates!!!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

dopey said:


> As long as you are giving input on Alden, please tell them that there is a mighty groundswell of bitter, angry, frustrated customers unhappy at their decision to restrict Modified Last makeups to Japan. Open the gates!!!!


I believe the Moulded Shoe in NYC does Modified Last makeups.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Recently on eBay...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Just confirmed that the 99162 is a Japan only model. Sorry gentlemen!


----------



## wmdunn

AlanC said:


> Who was it that offered a full-strap LHS available recently? To my taste that was a slight improvement on the standard LHS, but that aside, the LHS is just the perfect casual shoe.


Anyone, have a picture or availability? My "Camerons" could use some upscale company . . .


----------



## Doctor Damage

LeatherSOUL said:


> Just confirmed that the 99162 is a Japan only model. Sorry gentlemen!


I don't want to piss in anyone's cornflakes, but the more stories like this I hear about Alden the more annoyed I become. Who else bothers to make entire lines of shoes just for a single market? And all sorts of weird one-off models just for single stores? My point is: what is the point of being a niche company, when others do niche shoes much, much better? How many "collectors" are out there that have to have every single model produced?

I am also annoyed that Alden has virtually no presence in Canada -- the land of stodgy dress shoes -- with only one store in Canada selling Aldens in any variety (in Calgary), while there are no/zero retailers of Alden anywhere in the Greater Toronto Area (which is 5+ million people & the richest part of the country).

Something is wrong with this company, whether it's supply or pricing (neither of which would be helped by spending time & energy making running shoes for LeatherSOUL or patent leather tassel loafers for some store in Japan).

Back to our regularly scheduled thread...

DocD


----------



## AlanC

^So you're saying you want their output to be more homogenized and less interesting, offering zero customization options for their retailers? I'm not sure why offering flexibility and variety is a bad thing.


----------



## Tom Rath

Couldnt disagree with you more DD. Do you desire a situation where you can walk into any mall in the US (and Canada) and get any pair of Aldens in their entire lineup? I realize we live in an instant gratification world, where everyone must have everything they want the absolute second their mind imagines it. To many though, there is a certain charm in knowing that some companies are happy to operate in a manner that produces a strong product at a fair price, without the obsessive need to saturate the market with their goods. 

The fact that single stores can order special make ups is probably the coolest thing that Alden does as a company. What other shoe company offers such a vast range of creativity (albeit at such a limited supply, I will be the first to admit). I can order a pair of shell boots from Leathersoul on the plaza last, but can order a similar but different pair from Alden of Carmel on the barrie last. Thats great stuff. If Alden decided to homogenize their offerings and make them available everywhere, those rare make ups would disapear. 

Im not sure I understand the problem with their being no Alden shoes in Canada. The vast majority of the Aldens I own are from stores 500 miles from my home. Once you know your size, in this internet world, you can just order them from anywhere. And the Japan only models, so what? Is the the end of the world that you cant get that LHS Japan model? In the big scheme of things, its not catastrophic, especially when you consider how many other great models there are.


----------



## OscarTheWild

qwerty said:


> Taking Doctor Damage's lead (but never even thinking to aspire to do for this forum all that he has done), I thought it might be fun to start an Alden LHS thread.
> 
> Here are some pictures culled from eBay listings, Google Images, and the like:
> 
> In the beginning. These must be very old, considering the V-cleat, no-rubber heel. Notice the toe box collapse due to the lack of lining. Still beautiful.


If one looks at the soles of these early LHS, they appear to have channel stitching. Later ones have stitching visible (aloft). Did Alden make shoes at one time with channel stitching?

I have a pair of CJs (for sherman bros) that are marked as handgrades but have visible stitching. Seems CJ went to channel stitching and Alden the other way around.


----------



## Harris

"...there is a certain charm in knowing that some companies are happy to operate in a manner that produces a strong product at a fair price, without the obsessive need to saturate the market with their goods."--Phil.

Nicely stated. Somehow I gain peace of mind in knowing that there are few items--"products"--that remain resistant to market demands and thus almost above the market. There is a certain charm to an old New England shoe manufacturer responding with a sentiment in this vein: "No, I'm sorry. We won't sell these to you. And it doesn't matter how many people want them and how much of a profit we could make." 

Still, I feel sure DocD--and correct me if I'm wrong, Doc--is simply putting words to the frustration felt upon discovering that a really great looking shoe is available only to a market in one particular country. While I agree with Phil's sentiments and kinda-sorta admire the exclusivity, I admit to being just a tad confused about Alden's policy. But only a tad. 

edit:
Oh well. Life goes on.


----------



## Tom Rath

Oscar-perhaps these LHS were resoled at some point, not by Alden. Im not saying that is the case, but its certainly possible. 

Harris- Yes, Aldens policy makes little sense, I will be the first to admit it. But thats the charm of it I think. Perhaps I am in the minority in thinking this way though. I once sent a pair of LHS back to Alden for a resole. I had admired the RL dalton sole, in that it was a double sole, and I thought they looked very smart like this. So I asked Alden to resole my LHS with a double sole. They refused. I asked why and was told that the LHS gets a single sole, end of story. Its not that Alden is poor at customer service, but like many old New Englanders, they have been doing things in one manner for so long that to do otherwise is not even considered. 

You guys want the opposite - go to the nearest mall and pick up a pair of chinese made J&Ms.


----------



## well-kept

OscarTheWild said:


> If one looks at the soles of these early LHS, they appear to have channel stitching. Later ones have stitching visible (aloft). Did Alden make shoes at one time with channel stitching?
> 
> I have a pair of CJs (for sherman bros) that are marked as handgrades but have visible stitching. Seems CJ went to channel stitching and Alden the other way around.


I believe those have been resoled with a glued, not chaneled sole.


----------



## Harris

True, Phil. Again, well stated.

Now you have me imagining my LHS mocs with double soles.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Let's not fly to extremes; I never said those things. I agree that some custom models should be available to stores that move a lot of volume, like LeatherSOUL and the AldenShop in Carmel. Nor do I want to see Alden being sold in shopping malls everywhere.

They have time & energy to produce things like , , and , but they no longer a good in their line-up? Shouldn't a company with a heritage of producing some of American's most classic and fine quality footwear draw a line somewhere and say, "thank you for your interest, sir, but we simply will not make _that_ shoe".

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Let's not fly to extremes; I never said those things. I agree that some custom models should be available to stores that move a lot of volume, like LeatherSOUL and the AldenShop in Carmel. Nor do I want to see Alden being sold in shopping malls everywhere.
> 
> They have time & energy to produce things like this, this, and this, but they no longer a good opera shoe in their line-up? Shouldn't a company with a heritage of producing some of American's most classic and fine quality footwear draw a line somewhere and say, "thank you for your interest, sir, but we simply will not make that shoe".
> 
> DocD


Oh jeez, Harris made his post before I posted mine. I was just discussing local politics with a co-worker for the last 25 minutes, and only posted my post now, so that's why it seems like a parrot of some of Harris's comments.

DocD


----------



## AlanC

FWIW, Plain Clothes (the store where I bought my Alden specs) currently offers an Alden formal lace-up, although not an opera shoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Phil said:


> You guys want the opposite - go to the nearest mall and pick up a pair of chinese made J&Ms.


The better analogy has to be made with AE. It's the only other made in the USA brand that still exists and offers comparable products, but has a different approach to product development. The popularity of certain types of shoe styles with the buying public can be tracked by observing which models AE drops over time...some good ones, unfortunately. Maybe Alden is just making up sagging sales on some of their older models by doing more specials (although I certainly hope not).

Anyway, it's ridiculous to refuse to sell the special LHS in Japan only, since they make them just a few states down from me (and just next door for most of you guys). Unless, of course, the 99162 last has never been carved in sizes larger than 9, which would mean they couldn't actually do them in 11...

DocD


----------



## bd79cc

Phil said:


> And the Japan only models, so what? Is the the end of the world that you cant get that LHS Japan model? In the big scheme of things, its not catastrophic, especially when you consider how many other great models there are.


I really appreciate your perspective, Phil. When I saw LeatherSoul's sad message about the 99162, I really wanted to "kill the messenger!" But you're right: if LeatherSoul and the other Alden retailers already offer us great choices, and if I can get in my car, drive for ten minutes to the local Brooks, and get a pair Alden-made cordovan LHSs, tassels, or plain-toe bluchers _right now,_ then I'm quite OK.


----------



## paper clip

Phil said:


> Couldnt disagree with you more DD. Do you desire a situation where you can walk into any mall in the US (and Canada) and get any pair of Aldens in their entire lineup? I realize we live in an instant gratification world, where everyone must have everything they want the absolute second their mind imagines it. To many though, there is a certain charm in knowing that some companies are happy to operate in a manner that produces a strong product at a fair price, without the obsessive need to saturate the market with their goods.
> 
> The fact that single stores can order special make ups is probably the coolest thing that Alden does as a company. What other shoe company offers such a vast range of creativity (albeit at such a limited supply, I will be the first to admit). I can order a pair of shell boots from Leathersoul on the plaza last, but can order a similar but different pair from Alden of Carmel on the barrie last. Thats great stuff. If Alden decided to homogenize their offerings and make them available everywhere, those rare make ups would disapear.


I concur heartily. With mail order and some patience, you can have any kind of shoe you want. Aldens are worth the effort, IMO.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Look at it this way folks...Japan and Europe are HUGE markets for Alden. A big portion of their sales. Unfortunately for Japan and Europe, there are huge government regulated duties imposed on foreign imports. In Japan, leathergoods especially. 

In order to protect the market and protect the Alden dealers who are trying very hard to promote and sell Alden, the company feels it is important to protect a few key models. In Japan, the Modified last, the Military last, 99162, etc, etc. How would the Alden distributor and Alden retailers feel if customers came to their stores, tried on and creased up their Modified last cordovan V-Tips, and walked away saying they would order the same shoe from me, Alden of Carmel, the Shoe Mart, etc for half the price??? Eventually the Alden distributor would get fustrated and drop the line (and 8000-9000 pairs a year).

There has been 25+ years of a great relationship between Alden and Japan. Alden is just trying its best to protect that relationship.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Doctor Damage said:


> They have time & energy to produce things like , , and , but they no longer a good in their line-up? Shouldn't a company with a heritage of producing some of American's most classic and fine quality footwear draw a line somewhere and say, "thank you for your interest, sir, but we simply will not make _that_ shoe".
> 
> DocD


I have been turned down many times because my creations have been too extreme or not in line with the company's vision. The President of Alden Art Tarlow, personally reviews each new make-up.

The first boot pictured above was an old Foot Balance design, part of the Medical/Surgical area. Initially it had an outsole ready for a brace attachment.

The second shoe pictured is a remake of an old American Crew Oxford.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oh well, the customer has to make do with what's served up.
Hence the point of custom, I suppose.

Everyone: I promise not to raise this topic again.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

Doctor Damage said:


> Oh well, the customer has to make do with what's served up.
> Hence the point of custom, I suppose.
> 
> Everyone: I promise not to raise this topic again.
> 
> DocD


You have the protection of the first amendment of free speech to raise any question. You make some valid points. Even the republican conservative base is changing its view on the US free trade policy. Discussion is over because this is not a political thread.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This pair of cordovan shoes was on eBay a couple of months ago. The photos do a good job of showing how the leather ages, although I have no idea if the seller ever polished the shoes, or just let them fade & scuff.


----------



## bd79cc

LeatherSoul - thanks for checking on the availability of that 99162 Japan-Spec LHS. It was definitely worth the shot! 

Doubtless we'll soon dream up some other Alden "must-have" and compel you to investigate it. :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gee, I was really ranting up there...

Technically, the shoe below is probably not an LHS but it's Alden and it's much the same thing. It looks like it is the flex welt model (difficult to read the number). I think I prefer the higher vamp and more realistic moc stitching: _these_ I could wear, although the suede is a bit too shaggy.


----------



## wolfhound986

^^
It looks like the 9697F flex welt dark brown suede penny loafer, Copley last:
https://www.aldenshoe.com/cat_ane5_9697f.htm

The brown suede on this model is definitely as shaggy as it looks, Alden used to have a long vamp handsewn moccasin on (I think) the Van last that was discontinued in a less-shaggy dark brown suede.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Just treated myself to these...LHS in Snuff Suede.


----------



## AlanC

^Wow. Really, really nice, Tom. That _is_ quite a treat.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> ^Wow. Really, really nice, Tom. That _is_ quite a treat.


Thanks Alan! I really like the snuff color which is different in person than in the picture.


----------



## spinlps

LeatherSOUL said:


> Thanks Alan! I really like the snuff color which is different in person than in the picture.


Tom, how so? Darker? Lighter?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

spinlps said:


> Tom, how so? Darker? Lighter?


Darker and more of a chestnut/reddish brown. Very nice!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Japanese LHS shoes.


----------



## Speas

Tom - are ^these the same as yours above? They look to be the unlined version in tan based on the tongue and flex welt based on the oily sole. Seems like unlined would be nice to wear like the BB LHS cordo but not sure what the lining is like. It looks like Alden has a lined flex welt penny on the Copley last and an unlined flex welt on the Van last.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Speas said:


> Tom - are ^these the same as yours above? They look to be the unlined version in tan based on the tongue and flex welt based on the oily sole. Seems like unlined would be nice to wear like the BB LHS cordo but not sure what the lining is like. It looks like Alden has a lined flex welt penny on the Copley last and an unlined flex welt on the Van last.


Wade, Yes, same loafer but different color. 6244F is tan and 6243F is snuff.

Nice shoes, but I'm finding that I can't wear unlined suede shoes...not enough support for my feet.


----------



## Speas

LeatherSOUL said:


> Nice shoes, but I'm finding that I can't wear unlined suede shoes...not enough support for my feet.


I guess they are good for loafing.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Help Identifying Alden Loafer*

Its seems I have found the mother load of experts on Alden penny loafers.

I hesitate to identify these shoes as LHSes as I don't know enough to know if that is what they are. I thrifted these a few days ago and have been trying to find them in the Alden catalogue and elsewhere on line since. As you can see, they are a brown (somewhat darker than they appear in the pics) grained leather. I hesitate to call it pebble grain as the texture is much finer. They have the Alden logo asked about by AlanC earlier in this thread and thought by some to have been phased out in the '70s. If that is the case, these shoes are in remarkable condition. The logo is in only one shoe, the other carries the logo and name of Kountz and Rider, a Pittsburgh men's clothier with rather trad leanings. They appear to have been worn only 4 or 5 times. The model number is 561, which I can't find in any listing of Alden's current offerings. The soles are stitched aloft and the heels dovetailed. If anyone has further knowledge about this shoe I'd love to hear it. All but the first picture are thumbnails, click to enlarge.
https://imageshack.us
https://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs2ts5.jpghttps://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs3gg4.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs4kn8.jpghttps://img211.imageshack.us/my.php?image=lhs5zq4.jpg


----------



## Georgia

Doctor Damage said:


> This pair of cordovan shoes was on eBay a couple of months ago...


I was at Goodwill on Thursday, and I noticed the gentleman ahead of me in line was holding an exact pair of these Aldens (they were shell - looked like Brooks Brothers markings). The sad part is that he walked in the store as I was pulling in the parking lot. Missed 'em by *that* much.


----------



## Mike147

LeatherSOUL said:


> I'd have to double check but I'd guess 70's.


All of my Footbalance Line shoes have that Logo...


----------



## tonylumpkin

Mike147 said:


> All of my Footbalance Line shoes have that Logo...


In looking for other information on these on the internet, I've also seen it used in conjunction with other private label shoes, the name of the store in the right shoe and that Alden logo in the left.


----------



## Hard2Fit

Does anyone have pics of the LHS in some of the harder to find shell cordovan colors (cigar, ravello, etc.)?


----------



## Hard2Fit

Whiskey.
One down.


----------



## PittDoc

Hard2Fit said:


> Whiskey.
> One down.


Wonderful - they look good with the dark edge trim instead of natural like other whiskey models.

OK - WHERE did you get these and do they have a size 7.5D sister?


----------



## PittDoc

*LHS in cigar*

From current Shoemart website

Ravello...









Cigar...









two and three down


----------



## Hard2Fit

PittDoc said:


> OK - WHERE did you get these and do they have a size 7.5D sister?


I wish they were mine.
Search function.
Alden+LHS+Whiskey.


----------



## Hard2Fit

PittDoc said:


> two and three down


Nicely done.
What else is there besides black and burgundy?


----------



## tonylumpkin

*Tired of Searching*

Been looking and looking over that last few days, but I can't find anywhere where it flat out says what LHS stands for? I'm guessing the H is hand and the 
S is stitched. Am I right and what is the L?


----------



## eagle2250

tonylumpkin said:


> Been looking and looking over that last few days, but I can't find anywhere where it flat out says what LHS stands for? I'm guessing the H is hand and the
> S is stitched. Am I right and what is the L?


LHS is the acronym for Leisure Hand Sewn.


----------



## Goose

Here is a Macro from a new pair from BB's 25% +15 sale at Christmas,alas the E width is still to narrow for me and they went back.


----------



## Hard2Fit

Great pic!


----------



## mcarthur

PD-
Thank you for posting. With the scarcity of cigar, ravello, and whiskey it would seem to be very difficulty to get a new pair of LHS in cordovan colors.


----------



## tonylumpkin

eagle2250 said:


> LHS is the acronym for Leisure Hand Sewn.


Leisure! Thank you very much!


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> PD-
> Thank you for posting. With the scarcity of cigar, ravello, and whiskey it would seem to be very difficulty to get a new pair of LHS in cordovan colors.


The Cigar and Ravello are from Shoemart's website and appear to be on sale now, alas, in a limited number of sizes. Every time I've checked with them the website appears to accurately reflect current stock.


----------



## PittDoc

Hard2Fit said:


> Nicely done.
> What else is there besides black and burgundy?


There WAS a color called Mahogany, which is b/t Ravello and Cigar. I've only seen it on a and pebble grain split toes on Japanese websites.

Here's another LHS in Whiskey from the same site. Caption says model AF12 so I suspect it's from Alden of Carmel.


----------



## Doctor Damage

LHS in burgundy calf (doesn't look like burgundy, though).


----------



## Doctor Damage

These have seen a few miles...love the white stitching...


----------



## mcarthur

The shoes should be sent to Alden restoration


----------



## Doctor Damage

Question: The unlined suede penny loafers from Alden are listed as on the Plaza last on the Alden and AldenShop websites, but listed as on the Van last on the ShoeMart website. Which one is right?

DocD


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Doctor Damage said:


> Question: The unlined suede penny loafers from Alden are listed as on the Plaza last on the Alden and AldenShop websites, but listed as on the Van last on the ShoeMart website. Which one is right?
> 
> DocD


They are on the Van last.


----------



## Doctor Damage

LeatherSOUL said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question: The unlined suede penny loafers from Alden are listed as on the Plaza last on the Alden and AldenShop websites, but listed as on the Van last on the ShoeMart website. Which one is right?
> 
> DocD
> 
> 
> 
> They are on the Van last.
Click to expand...

Thanks LS. Those are next on my list to buy from O'Connells.

DocD


----------



## bd79cc

Doctor Damage said:


> These have seen a few miles...love the white stitching...


They look like they've spent most of their life in the slush. I'm surprised at how good the uppers look after that kind of use! The white stitching looks really good.



mcarthur said:


> The shoes should be sent to Alden restoration


Yes, indeed! They deserve to be saved and placed into a nice easy semi-retirement.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*AE lookalike...*

It may interest some to see that at some point *AE* offered an LHS lookalike called the "Cole" (below).

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

These photos were originally posted by familyman of a pair of used LHSs he bought on eBay. I hope he doesn't mind a repeat showing!


----------



## qwerty

These look like AE Hamptons. I don't think they're LHSs.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

/\ The back stitching and the longer vamp (maybe just due to the angle of photography) make those look a lot like my AE Hinsdales which AE stopped making several years ago. Or maybe the Hinsdales were made to look like the old LHSs. Good looking shoes.

edit - I wrote the above at the same time qwerty was posting.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those are definitely the LHS, as I have corresponded with familyman about them.

DocD


----------



## well-kept

Doctor Damage said:


> Those are definitely the LHS, as I have corresponded with familyman about them.
> 
> DocD


If you correspond with him again concerning this particular pair and ask him to read you the info inside the shoe... you'll find that they are AE Hinsdales.


----------



## Doctor Damage

well-kept said:


> If you correspond with him again concerning this particular pair and ask him to read you the info inside the shoe... you'll find that they are AE Hinsdales.


Must be my mistake, not familyman's. I should have noticed the heel counter is shaped completely wrong for the LHS. Looks like those shoes are cordovan; another interesting AE model discontinued.

Is this AE model the Hinsdale?

DocD


----------



## well-kept

The Hinsdale model number was 28. Shell was 2884, tan calf was 2844, chili calf was 2854 and black was 2804, made on the number 4 last. They were made from 1996 to 2000. 

Those in your pics above look very similar to the Hinsdale. They may be Corporate Casuals which were made on the former (but not old) number 8 last, with orthotic support and rubber sole.


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> It may interest some to see that at some point *AE* offered an LHS lookalike called the "Cole" (below).


Further proof that AE will always discontinue their best models. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Doctor Damage

well-kept said:


> The Hinsdale model number was 28. Shell was 2884, tan calf was 2844, chili calf was 2854 and black was 2804, made on the number 4 last. They were made from 1996 to 2000.
> 
> Those in your pics above look very similar to the Hinsdale. They may be Corporate Casuals which were made on the former (but not old) number 8 last, with orthotic support and rubber sole.


The insole, which I did not post, says "corporate casuals", so that's the model. But the one I posted has full leather soles. Thanks for the model numbers (I will add them to my list).

DocD


----------



## bd79cc

Doctor Damage said:


> These photos were originally posted by familyman of a pair of used LHSs he bought on eBay. I hope he doesn't mind a repeat showing!


Love those inverted heel counters. I find the idea of a lighter-built, shankless version of the LHS intriguing.

In the past year, I've seen these "AE LHSs" come up for sale maybe two or three times, always well beyond redemption.

Maybe AE thought this shoe would become a "classic," with a long drawn-out life cycle, like their Park Avenues, but were disappointed when they started selling like their more "contemporary" models - high initial sales, then a steep drop-off, then retirement.

This would be a good time for someone actually associated with the shoe industry to step in and educate us.


----------



## well-kept

I did my part. I own seven pairs.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

bd79cc said:


> Love those inverted heel counters. I find the idea of a lighter-built, shankless version of the LHS intriguing.
> 
> In the past year, I've seen these "AE LHSs" come up for sale maybe two or three times, always well beyond redemption.
> 
> Maybe AE thought this shoe would become a "classic," with a long drawn-out life cycle, like their Park Avenues, but were disappointed when they started selling like their more "contemporary" models - high initial sales, then a steep drop-off, then retirement.
> 
> This would be a good time for someone actually associated with the shoe industry to step in and educate us.


I might be misunderstanding your point, but the Hinsdales were actually a very substantial shoe, which I am sure had a steel shank. In fact, the cordovan on mine feels extremely thick. Look at the thickness of the penny strap on familyman's shoes above for an idea. To me, the Hinsdale has a little more English loafer look than a traditional penny loafer due to the longer vamp. I think I would prefer a more casual penny loafer style. Still a very good shoe.

As DocD has shown above, the AE Cole was really the LHS comparable shoe from AE. It is surprising that AE does not offer a shell cordovan true penny loafer to compete with the LHS.


----------



## bd79cc

Tom Buchanan said:


> I might be misunderstanding your point, but the Hinsdales were actually a very substantial shoe, which I am sure had a steel shank. In fact, the cordovan on mine feels extremely thick. Look at the thickness of the penny strap on familyman's shoes above for an idea. To me, the Hinsdale has a little more English loafer look than a traditional penny loafer due to the longer vamp. I think I would prefer a more casual penny loafer style. Still a very good shoe.
> 
> As DocD has shown above, the AE Cole was really the LHS comparable shoe from AE. It is surprising that AE does not offer a shell cordovan true penny loafer to compete with the LHS.


I remarked from the following somewhat limited perspective:

1. In my own experience with AE, they seem an increment or so less substantial than Aldens. I do have to admit that familyman's shoes look pretty stout.

2. AE usually omits the steel shank in their shoes. They like to promote their shoes on the basis of flexibility and ease of break-in. Possibly, they understood the need for shanks in these and put them in.

I suppose we could settle this by having familyman disassemble one of his "AE LHSs" we could look for a shank and determine leather thickness!

AE really should re-offer a cordovan Cole. Even a calfskin Cole would be very welcome.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I finally visited the Japanese Yahoo site (for the first time in about 6 months) and they've got lots of good Alden shoe photos. Of course, they're all weird Japanese models, but what the hey!


----------



## marlinspike

What's teh deal with Alden and half-insoles?


----------



## paper clip

marlinspike said:


> What's teh deal with Alden and half-insoles?


That (tan leather) is the heel pad. The insole (lighter color) is all leather.


----------



## AlanC

One good thing about having their heel pad is that it can be replaced during a refurbishment whereas there is no such option with AE.


----------



## bd79cc

Earlier this evening, I went out to cast an early vote in the Texas primary (No fair asking who I voted for!) I stood in line for over an hour in our nearby branch library before voting. I was wearing, among other clothing, a pair of 987s and a pair of thin cotton socks. My feet were cool, comfortable, and well-supported the whole time. Walking to my car afterwards, I couldn't really discern that I'd just spent a good chunk of the evening on my feet, and I felt very happy with my decision, made over a year ago, to spring for these shoes.


----------



## marlinspike

Well, then why do my other shoes (and my Cape Cod line Aldens) have a leather lining on top of the insole that goes all the way to the end of the shoe?


----------



## AlanC

AE doesn't, it's just the bare insole. The Cape Cod Aldens are built to different specs than regular line.


----------



## marlinspike

AlanC said:


> AE doesn't, it's just the bare insole. The Cape Cod Aldens are built to different specs than regular line.


Well I guess my question is why on $400+ shoes is Alden saving 5 bucks by not lining the entire interior?


----------



## qwerty

They don't line the entire insole on any of the decent welted shoes I have -- EG, Alden, C&J, Peal all do it the same way. Alden Cape Cod and AE "dress casuals" are given full length insoles, as are Tods, but I don't think the better makers are being frugal...


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is a pair of Cheaney "Howard" penny loafers, size 9D.


----------



## bd79cc

Beautiful shoe! The toe looks ever-so-slightly longer and pointier than the 986.


----------



## Speas

Here's a couple pics of the unlined suede version. Just lucked into these on ebay clearance from Eljo's. The heel is lined but the front is not. Flexwelt sole is extremely comfortable and flexible - noticeably more so than even my Cayman II Sebago pennies. The brown is actually darker than in the pics. The model is 6245f


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Slightly off topic- has anyone every tried Alden's Calfskin Boatshoe? I picked up a pair and they looked like everything I could ever want- more cushioned but without straying from the Top-side design... now if only I had $250 to spend on boat shoes right now...

or any other pair.

Woe is the life of a college student.


----------



## PittDoc

^ These look like great shoes for summer. How's the flex-welt? It doesn't get much attention here. I'm not expecting it to hold up as long as the standard sole but it gets good reviews for comfort. Is recrafting available?


----------



## Doctor Damage

BB shell cordovan (I always enjoy seeing the Horween stamps on the inside).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crockett & Jones loafers in cordovan.


----------



## Hard2Fit

Truly very nice.
What model?


----------



## spinlps

Lovely DD. Color is similar to the PRL Darlton Loafers.


----------



## capitalart

Doctor Damage said:


> Crockett & Jones loafers in cordovan.


I love the color, very nice.


----------



## paper clip

Hard2Fit said:


> Truly very nice.
> What model?


From what I understand, there are two models available:

Harvard - unlined
Boston - lined - not automatically avail. in shell, but can be special ordered for an upcharge - I imagine that Leathersoul might be able to handle this for you.

Harvards can be bought "state side" at Ben Silver for $765. 
https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=114&show=407&display=6119&group=1

From PLAL in Malaysia, you can order shell Harvards for $568 - (today's exchange rate)


----------



## qwerty

I believe the Harvards (gorgeous) pictured above are Whiskey. They're definitely not the same color as the PRL Darltons, which are much darker and more olive.


----------



## ds23pallas

*No. 8 turning brown*



Here are my well-worn 986s that have changed from burgundy to a shade of brown. Also visible are "spots" and "blotches" from I don't know what.

ds23pallas


----------



## paper clip

ds23pallas said:


> Here are my well-worn 986s that have changed from burgundy to a shade of brown. Also visible are "spots" and "blotches" from I don't know what.
> 
> ds23pallas


Excellent patina! How long, may I ask, have you had them? The Japanese folks who appreciate well worn shell would LOVE these, I'd imagine.


----------



## qwerty

ds23pallas said:


> Here are my well-worn 986s that have changed from burgundy to a shade of brown. Also visible are "spots" and "blotches" from I don't know what.
> 
> ds23pallas


Those are really really incredible.

I wish my 986s would lose their dark gloss and turn a color like that.
If I had those shoes, I would wear them literally every chance I had. They are so cool.

I've heard that exposure to UV light is what brings color 8 from the glossy eggplant color fresh out of the box to the subtle, matte red brown of the display models one sees in BB and Alden brick & mortar stores. I am truly considering leaving my 986s in a very sunny window for a few weeks and seeing what happens. Anyone have any experience with such an experiment?


----------



## qwerty

Also, does anyone have pics of the LHS in whiskey shell? I would really love to buy a pair of them, but I can't find any in my size anywhere. I'd also like to see them in a photo.


----------



## qwerty

Speas said:


> Here's a couple pics of the unlined suede version. Just lucked into these on ebay clearance from Eljo's. The heel is lined but the front is not. Flexwelt sole is extremely comfortable and flexible - noticeably more so than even my Cayman II Sebago pennies. The brown is actually darker than in the pics. The model is 6245f


Speas -- those are particularly rare because they are unlined and they are on the Van last, but just happen to have a flexwelt sole (v.v. comfortable). They are not the flexwelt penny, which is on a pointier last (almost like the Aberdeen, but a different one the name of which I've forgotten) and has foxing on the heel counters (like the BB tassel).


----------



## ds23pallas

qwerty said:


> Also, does anyone have pics of the LHS in whiskey shell? I would really love to buy a pair of them, but I can't find any in my size anywhere. I'd also like to see them in a photo.


I have a pair of the LHS in Whiskey. I got them from CitiShoes on Park Avenue a couple of years ago. Nice man working there who provided me with good service, although I knew exactly what I wanted.


----------



## qwerty

Those are beautiful!
On what occasions/with what do you wear them? Do you feel that the caramel color draws attention?


----------



## ds23pallas

qwerty said:


> Those are really really incredible.
> 
> I wish my 986s would lose their dark gloss and turn a color like that.
> If I had those shoes, I would wear them literally every chance I had. They are so cool.
> 
> I've heard that exposure to UV light is what brings color 8 from the glossy eggplant color fresh out of the box to the subtle, matte red brown of the display models one sees in BB and Alden brick & mortar stores. I am truly considering leaving my 986s in a very sunny window for a few weeks and seeing what happens. Anyone have any experience with such an experiment?


I think they are pretty cool as well, and they do get worn a lot. I have the monk straps in # 8 and they are still burgundy. I don't think that I have ever polished these 986s over the years (don't tell Mac) and they get worn in all sorts of weather. I wipe off dirt with a damp rag and sometimes brush them with a horsehair brush or with a sheepskin that looks like a thumbless oven mitt. My soles on all of my Aldens last me a long, long time. I have only replaced the tips on this pair, before getting too close to the welt.


----------



## ds23pallas

qwerty said:


> Those are beautiful!
> On what occasions/with what do you wear them? Do you feel that the caramel color draws attention?


Thank you. I wear them with just about anything in the warmer months. Very versatile, like its darker sibling. Only last week someone told me they thought they were a beautiful shoe, but did not really seem to comprehend the whole shell thing.

ds23pallas


----------



## mcarthur

^ beautiful looking shoes. You shoes are an excellent example of the benefits of vigorous brushing.


----------



## Philip12

Those whiskey shells are beautiful. Does anyone have a picture of a worn pair in Ravello? The Shoe Mart had them, but they sold out. Any other supplier that could have them?


----------



## spinlps

AE Hinsdale in British Tan (I think...)

Pics could be better as there is not alot of natural sunlight this morning. This is the best of a bad batch of pics. I can try another 'round if anyone wants more.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS Burgundy shell- received from Alden restoration last week- the shoes are at least twenty years old


----------



## abc123

Mac, those look just as good as my four month old bb lhs. How many times have they been resoled?


----------



## Topsider

I'm always impressed with Alden's restoration work. Very nice!


----------



## Andy M

Mac:

Are those the 763 model? I have a pair which will need a restoration in about 6 months and if they come back looking similar to yours I will be very pleased!

Andy M.


----------



## mcarthur

abc123 said:


> Mac, those look just as good as my four month old bb lhs. How many times have they been resoled?


I do not the answer about how many times the shoes have been resoled. I do know it was the second time that it was sent to Alden for restoration. ABC they do look brand new. It even comes back in the BB shoe box and the BB shoe bags. It also includes a pair of Alden shoe trees. Unfortunately it does not come with BB shoe trees which I remember from the 1960's. I still have a pair.


----------



## mcarthur

Andy M said:


> Mac:
> 
> Are those the 763 model? I have a pair which will need a restoration in about 6 months and if they come back looking similar to yours I will be very pleased!
> 
> Andy M.


I only have had postive experiences with Alden Restoration. I highly recommend the service.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Alan McAfee loafers, a brand with which I am not familiar with (however, they look like re-branded Cheaney loafers).

https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mcafee2ars7.jpg

https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mcafee2bxm3.jpg

https://img396.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mcafee2csv4.jpg https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mcafee2dmg1.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's penny loafers, obviously old and with a lot of miles under them. I don't like the "W" stitching but the shoes are otherwise a very classic penny loafer shape.

https://img126.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7421041908gl7.jpg https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7420041908size85wgs9.jpg

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7422041908jx4.jpg

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img7423041908hg1.jpg


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Leather soles?*

How durable are the leather soles? My guess is "not very", at least not when you live in NYC and walk on concrete everywhere.

Six months to resole? (Assuming a rotation of shoes.) That's my guess. And then would you advise rubber souls?

Beautiful shoes, though. But I wonder how tough they are where the wheel meets the water.


----------



## jbryanb

Joe Beamish said:


> How durable are the leather soles? My guess is "not very", at least not when you live in NYC and walk on concrete everywhere.
> 
> Six months to resole? (Assuming a rotation of shoes.) That's my guess. And then would you advise rubber souls?
> 
> Beautiful shoes, though. But I wonder how tough they are where the wheel meets the water.


As long as you have a high quality shoe such as Alden, the leather soles will hold up fine. Even with a small number of shoes in your rotation, you should not have to resole your shoes for at least a few years.


----------



## Goose

Noticed this today check out Rosie's shoes


----------



## wessex

^ Awesome!!! Today we'd have her in some heinous steel-toed boot  (and everyone on the train would think she's a lesbian)


----------



## well-kept

Goose said:


> Noticed this today check out Rosie's shoes


Among Norman Rockwell's many gifts was his uncanny ability to paint shoes. He observed them so accutely that they became as much a signifier of someone's character as their face. Not only the type of shoes but the ways in which they had been worn, cared for or neglected. Flip through any book of his paintings and you'll see this to be true.


----------



## Tucker

Front, L-R: Alden 984, Alden for BB in black shell (restored once)
Back, L-R: Alden for BB in #8 shell (restored twice), Alden 986, Alden 986 (restored once)

I like the LHS.


----------



## Naval Gent

Impressive collection, Tucker.

This question has been discussed ad nauseum, but you're obviously very knowledgeable. What size do you buy in the 986 versus your "usual" shoe size? Do the 986s (shell) fit any differently than than the lined calf versions?

I'm about to pull the trigger on some 986s and would like to get it right on the first iteration. My e-bayed calf aldens are just a bit tight. OK for a $35.00 shoe, but not good enough paying full-fare for shell.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Tucker

Naval Gent said:


> What size do you buy in the 986 versus your "usual" shoe size? Do the 986s (shell) fit any differently than than the lined calf versions?


1/2 size down for the 986 and the BB shell version. The 984 (calfskin) is a 10 B/D. All of the shells save one pair are 9-1/2 B/D. And the 984 is still a little tighter across the vamp. One pair of shells is a 10 B/D, and I wear it with thick socks. Really thick socks.


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker
I very nice collection of LHS


----------



## mcarthur

NG-
I would go down a half size on the shell LHS. Go luck


----------



## bd79cc

Goose said:


> Noticed this today check out Rosie's shoes


Rosie has impeccable taste in footwear. I'll pull oars with her anytime.


----------



## eagle2250

Tucker: You're an animal...but, you have a great collection of "premium grade Weejuns" there! Very, very nice!


----------



## Andy M

Tucker:

How do you choose among your fine selection on a given day? 

Andy M.


----------



## spinlps

Tucker said:


> I like the LHS.


+1. Very nice. I have to say, I wore the RL Darlton loafers today and as much as I like them, my BB LHS's are a notch more comfortable, with or without socks.


----------



## Daveboxster

Tucker said:


> Front, L-R: Alden 984, Alden for BB in black shell (restored once)
> Back, L-R: Alden for BB in #8 shell (restored twice), Alden 986, Alden 986 (restored once)
> 
> I like the LHS.


Good gosh, how many penny loafers does one need??????


----------



## Philip12

Great collection, Turcker. On the question how you choose the pair you are going to wear, I suppose you have a pair for when it rains, one for more casual wear, etc. Yesterday I was wearing my brand new cigar LHS and it started to rain. The soles are full of sharp tiny stones now.


----------



## Philip12

I meant TUCKER of course. Sorry.


----------



## Tucker

Philip12 said:


> Great collection, Tucker. On the question how you choose the pair you are going to wear, I suppose you have a pair for when it rains, one for more casual wear, etc. Yesterday I was wearing my brand new cigar LHS and it started to rain. The soles are full of sharp tiny stones now.


Pretty simple. I don't wear the black ones very often. The larger of the two 986s are fall/winter shoes. The tighter-fitting ones are spring/summer, socks optional. The 984s get worn once/week or so. The BB unlined #8 are worn after work, usually, just kicking around. If it looks like rain I'll put on the AE pennies.


----------



## bd79cc

What a fine stable of LHSs, Tucker!

I need a pair of burgundy Alden 984s. I think Brooks offered an LHS in a choice of burgundy or black calf a few years ago, but I haven't seen them lately. Anyway, I need (read: want) a pair of 984s to go with my other penny loafers:

2 pair - Brooks LHS, Color #8
1 pair - Alden 986
1 pair - Alden 987.

All these are size 10 B/D, which, in shell cordovan, fit perfectly save for a little snugness at the top strap. That sublime intersection of perfect fit and good looks is my excuse for liking the all the LHSs so much.


----------



## mcarthur

Philip12 said:


> Great collection, Turcker. On the question how you choose the pair you are going to wear, I suppose you have a pair for when it rains, one for more casual wear, etc. Yesterday I was wearing my brand new cigar LHS and it started to rain. The soles are full of sharp tiny stones now.


Need to have a pair of tingley overshoes in your attache case


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker said:


> Pretty simple. I don't wear the black ones very often. The larger of the two 986s are fall/winter shoes. The tighter-fitting ones are spring/summer, socks optional. The 984s get worn once/week or so. The BB unlined #8 are worn after work, usually, just kicking around. If it looks like rain I'll put on the AE pennies.


What are the shoe sizes?


----------



## Tucker

mcarthur said:


> What are the shoe sizes?


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=749555&postcount=166


----------



## Philip12

mcarthur said:


> Need to have a pair of tingley overshoes in your attache case


I'm taking this into consideration, but I have to admit I'm afraid this would get a lot of attention over here. I myself have never seen anyone actually wearing overshoes.


----------



## mcarthur

Philip12 said:


> I'm taking this into consideration, but I have to admit I'm afraid this would get a lot of attention over here. I myself have never seen anyone actually wearing overshoes.


I would assume that your 986 in cigar get a lot of attention. Tingley are the best protection for your shoes


----------



## Ron_A

Tucker said:


> 1/2 size down for the 986 and the BB shell version. The 984 (calfskin) is a 10 B/D. All of the shells save one pair are 9-1/2 B/D. And the 984 is still a little tighter across the vamp. One pair of shells is a 10 B/D, and I wear it with thick socks. Really thick socks.


Thank you for providing a straightforward answer regarding the LHS sizing. I know there are a number of posts on Alden "sizing", but it can be a bit confusing given the various lasts, etc. I now know exactly what size I'll need to pick up when the BB friends and family event begins (before my self-imposed moratorium on new purchases begins).

(Impressive collection of loafers, by the way.)


----------



## ds23pallas

*Gucci Penny Loafer*


----------



## Doctor Damage

Do you have a date for those? Interesting shoes. I know Gucci once sold very classic tassel loafers for example, although those days seem to be far in the past.



Philip12 said:


> I'm taking this into consideration, but I have to admit I'm afraid this would get a lot of attention over here. I myself have never seen anyone actually wearing overshoes.


Here in Canada you almost never see overshoes, even in the dead of winter. They are only worn by really geeky men. So I always get a bit of a laugh from the southern Americans fussing about some rain on their cordovans!

DD


----------



## Markus

*Sizing on LHS, my .02*

I'm on my third pair of LHS--one alden calf (many years ago), one alden for BB, the latest pair straight up alden #8 cordo. The last two pair I bought in the exact same size as my bluchers and they fit very well. Never have been too snug--a shoe salesman once told me I needed to buy a half size down or something and breaking those things in was torture--I think I simply broke my feet in.

Anyway, my experience is that my "normal" size has been an ok fit--so far. I appreciate that they might get looser, down around years 5,6 +7. But I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.

Oh, btw, I only wear thin, thin socks with 'em.

Markus


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Cole in brown suede. From these photos it's obvious the Cole was a close copy of the Alden LHS.


----------



## wolfhound986

^^

Thanks for posting those pictures!! There do look very similar to the Alden LHS. AE offered this in burgundy calf and black calf as well. This model is one example of something that I wish AE still offered, no extraneous details/designs/perforations, etc, just clean classic style.


----------



## Caffreddo

*another LHS sizing question........*

i own several cordovans on the barry last. 10,5 d fits me like a glove. so, is there someone out there who might advice me which size might be appropiate in this case.


----------



## Philip12

Caffreddo said:


> i own several cordovans on the barry last. 10,5 d fits me like a glove. so, is there someone out there who might advice me which size might be appropiate in this case.


I'd say go for a 10D, but my advice would still be to try them on first.


----------



## mcarthur

Caffreddo said:


> i own several cordovans on the barry last. 10,5 d fits me like a glove. so, is there someone out there who might advice me which size might be appropiate in this case.


Welcome to the forum
I agree with the comments of Philip12-try 10 D


----------



## paper clip

Caffreddo said:


> i own several cordovans on the barry last. 10,5 d fits me like a glove. so, is there someone out there who might advice me which size might be appropiate in this case.


I have the longwing blucher and plain toe blucher both in shell cordovan in 10.5D on the Barrie last.

I also own a 10.5D in the LHS and that fits me well (though i had the vamp stretched just a bit to ease the tightness of the strap).

"your mileage may vary..."


----------



## Caffreddo

thank you for your warm welcome. over here in germany, you´ll virtually find no cigar shell cordovan, which i heard is even hard to find these days in the us, price per pair is circa 700€, which means 1.000$, and none the less, you´ll only find width e (not sure if an us d is equivalent to an e sold in europe). see if i´ll pull the trigger at the aldenshop or cruise furthermore the us-ebay for bargains.
some 3 weeks ago, i won an cordovan longwing, near mint (not recrafted or so), i noticed this printed adhesive tape on the shipping-box. question is, is alden offering directly or do they sell their seconds straight to customers ?


----------



## Untilted

you won it on ebay?


----------



## Caffreddo

Untilted said:


> you won it on ebay?


ja. sold by an indiviual seller. so, i thought alden would maybe send/sell directly......


----------



## wolfhound986

Just thinking, the Alden LHS comes in burgundy calf and black calf, as well as burgundy shell and black shell, plus the occasional cigar/whiskey/ravello shell. 

It would be nice if Alden offered the LHS in a brown calf, walnut brown calf, and brown suede, just like their tassel moccasin offerings. I know I'd add them to the collection if they made them.

The flex-welts are offered in a brown soft calf and brown suede, but they are on a different last and the soft calf looks more casual IMO.


----------



## wolfhound986

Tucker said:


> Front, L-R: Alden 984, Alden for BB in black shell (restored once)
> Back, L-R: Alden for BB in #8 shell (restored twice), Alden 986, Alden 986 (restored once)
> 
> I like the LHS.


Tucker, very impressive collection. Thanks for posting. How long did you have them before restoring?


----------



## B R A N D X®

Tucker said:


> Front, L-R: Alden 984, Alden for BB in black shell (restored once)
> Back, L-R: Alden for BB in #8 shell (restored twice), Alden 986, Alden 986 (restored once)
> 
> I like the LHS.


Beautiful and impressive collection, but......I'm catching up to you! ;-)

Just ordered my third pair today from Shoe Mart after getting a notice that their Bootmaker edition in Cigar size 10D was back in stock!

I own several pair of Aldens, but I am far from an expert; what's the difference between the 986 and 984? My black and #8 shoes are the Alden for BB versions......which are they?

Thanks!


----------



## B R A N D X®

ShoeMart finally got these back in stock.......they should be on my doorstep later this coming week! I already own the BB version in #8 and black, but I have had the Cigar shells with natural edge sole at the top of my list for a long time!

I predict these will immediately become my favorite shoes.

Sorry for the stock photo's!:


----------



## enecks

984 = Burgundy calfskin LHS
986 = #8 shell LHS


----------



## qwerty

A BB store I walked into recently had the most perfectly sun-tinged display pair of LHSs. They had reached a mellow brown color, having been the display model for several years (I'm guessing), and lacked that hint of eggplant which all fresh-out-of-the-box color 8 seems to have. Given the FF sales going on, I nearly bought them (they were exactly my size). The reason I did not is that I already own a pair of Alden 986s, a pair of dark brown calf long vamp handsewns (which look identical to the LHS except for a higher vamp), and the PRL Darltons -- plus I'm planning on a pair of JM Weston 180s. I just didn't think I could justify yet another pair of high end loafers, especially since I wear black English oxfords for work 90% of the time. That said, I'm thinking differently now that I've seen Tucker's collection!

Tucker (or anyone else who owns the true 986 and the BB unlined version) -- How do you find one model versus the other? Are the unlined shoes more comfortable? Are they much less comfortable because of a lack of support? Is the last different? Is the fit different?


----------



## B R A N D X®

enecks said:


> 984 = Burgundy calfskin LHS
> 986 = #8 shell LHS


Thank you.


----------



## Greg Thomas

I own both versions of the #8 986. I was faced with the same decision last year and fell victim to desire. My normal sized is 9 1/2 D. Interestingly enough, I needed a 9 1/2 C in the regular Alden but in the BB version, the D fit fine. I gravitate to to BB most of the time. They seem lighter and more comfortable...certainly easier to break in. These are a lifetime purchase and you can't go wrong with two pairs.

Greg


----------



## bd79cc

Greg Thomas said:


> [. . . ] fell victim to desire.
> Greg


This is exactly what happened to me!



Greg Thomas said:


> They seem lighter and more comfortable...certainly easier to break in. These are a lifetime purchase and you can't go wrong with two pairs.
> Greg


Also, my Brooks LHSs fit a bit more snugly than my 986s.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Nice collection, Tucker. Looks like there is a sixth pair hiding under the shoe rack!


Q: Which brand are these penny loafers?


----------



## Markus

*My .02. Since you asked.*



qwerty said:


> Tucker (or anyone else who owns the true 986 and the BB unlined version) -- How do you find one model versus the other? Are the unlined shoes more comfortable? Are they much less comfortable because of a lack of support? Is the last different? Is the fit different?


I also found the BB version to be slightly better fitting and more comfortable. And it is easier to break in.

Now I've switched to Alden 986s and it is my opinion that it is a much better made shoe. Much more substantial. It takes longer to break in because the soles are thicker and of a higher quality of leather.

Either pair is very cool and will last a long time.


----------



## spinlps

These appear to be Alden for BB LHS's in a lovely caramel color and excellent natural colored heels and soles.


----------



## spinlps

I figured these are black shell Alden for BB LHS's. However, note the lack of a dovetail heel. The row of nails + three usually indicate a Peal / AS / CJ lineage correct?


----------



## wolfhound986

^^
spinlps, thanks for posting the pics! I think the black BB shells are Alden, perhaps the lack of the dovetail is one of those finishing details that Alden does exclusively for BB (like the foxing on the BB tassel). Perhaps someone more knowledgable can confirm? I'm curious too.


----------



## mcarthur

wolfhound986 said:


> ^^
> spinlps, thanks for posting the pics! I think the black BB shells are Alden, perhaps the lack of the dovetail is one of those finishing details that Alden does exclusively for BB (like the foxing on the BB tassel). Perhaps someone more knowledgable can confirm? I;m curious too.


I agree that the shoes are Aldens made for BB


----------



## obiwan

I have been able to locate both Whiskey and Cigar in my size and now I don't know which to purchase. Seemingly the Cigar would go with more items in my wardrobe but, those Whiskey shells would compliment my Whiskey NST's....

Oh to have all the money needed to buy all the shoes one desires.

If you had to pick just one of the above, which would it be and why?


----------



## Asterix

spinlps said:


> I figured these are black shell Alden for BB LHS's. However, note the lack of a dovetail heel. The row of nails + three usually indicate a Peal / AS / CJ lineage correct?


Beautiful looking shoes.


----------



## qwerty

obiwan said:


> I have been able to locate both Whiskey and Cigar in my size and now I don't know which to purchase. Seemingly the Cigar would go with more items in my wardrobe but, those Whiskey shells would compliment my Whiskey NST's....
> 
> Oh to have all the money needed to buy all the shoes one desires.
> 
> If you had to pick just one of the above, which would it be and why?


Obiwan,

If you already have Color 8, then I would go for one of these. If not, I think it would be making a mistake to buy cigar or whiskey.

That said, I recommend cigar over whiskey. I love the look of whiskey but have many times wondered to myself where I might wear them...my answer is usually: there is no occasion on which I would wear whiskey over something darker. To be more precise, I usually decide: there is no occasion on which I would wear any shell color LHS over my Color 8 986s. For that reason, when I expand my loafer selection, it is usually into other leathers or other brands...this is all personal preference, though.

If I did buy Cigar, the first thing I would do is find some "professional" way of turning the sole edges dark brown from natural. Makes no sense for them to use natural dressing on cigar but black dressing on whiskey.


----------



## qwerty

spinlps said:


> I figured these are black shell Alden for BB LHS's. However, note the lack of a dovetail heel. The row of nails + three usually indicate a Peal / AS / CJ lineage correct?


Beautiful shoes. These are certainly Alden. They are very well preserved (probably in-box!) new old stock. Those heels are what Alden used before it started using rubber in heels...think back to v-cleats on old Florsheim Imperials. My guess is that those shoes are 30 years old or older.


----------



## The Deacon

qwerty said:


> Beautiful shoes. These are certainly Alden. They are very well preserved (probably in-box!) new old stock. Those heels are what Alden used before it started using rubber in heels...think back to v-cleats on old Florsheim Imperials. My guess is that those shoes are 30 years old or older.


I could be wrong but I always thought that the symbol of the hoisted animal was indicative of a Peal made Brooks Brothers shoe.:icon_scratch:


----------



## obiwan

qwerty said:


> Obiwan,
> 
> If you already have Color 8, then I would go for one of these. If not, I think it would be making a mistake to buy cigar or whiskey.
> 
> That said, I recommend cigar over whiskey. I love the look of whiskey but have many times wondered to myself where I might wear them...my answer is usually: there is no occasion on which I would wear whiskey over something darker. To be more precise, I usually decide: there is no occasion on which I would wear any shell color LHS over my Color 8 986s. For that reason, when I expand my loafer selection, it is usually into other leathers or other brands...this is all personal preference, though.
> 
> If I did buy Cigar, the first thing I would do is find some "professional" way of turning the sole edges dark brown from natural. Makes no sense for them to use natural dressing on cigar but black dressing on whiskey.


I have the AE Randolph in #8 so I doubt I would want a LHS in #8 too.

The cigar shell is very tempting but, $600 for a weekend shoe is a large chunk of change to "shell" out...


----------



## ds23pallas

*986 Resole*

My well-worn 986s (as mentioned in post # 139 of this thread) may need a resole before too long. Has anyone tried re-soling with a different type of sole? I remember there was a discussion a while back about possibly doing a commando on a 986. I wouldn't choose that for myself, but what about a flex-welt sole on the 986? Does anyone have any experience with such a procedure?

ds23pallas


----------



## Ole Hickory

ds23pallas said:


> My well-worn 986s (as mentioned in post # 139 of this thread) may need a resole before too long. Has anyone tried re-soling with a different type of sole? I remember there was a discussion a while back about possibly doing a commando on a 986. I wouldn't choose that for myself, but what about a flex-welt sole on the 986? Does anyone have any experience with such a procedure?
> 
> ds23pallas


I would try a dainite sole (rubber with rubber studs) or even a rubber gro-cord sole before changing types of soles. Maybe even a plantation crepe before- anything else. I think you would be disappointed with the flex- it simply will not hold up as well and is, in my opinion, not substantial enough for the LHS.


----------



## qwerty

I remember someone on this forum noting that Alden is very strict about its shoe "standards". For whatever reason, they REFUSE to put anything other than a single leather sole on the LHS. No double leather sole, not flex welt, no commando, no Vibram. Apparently it ruins the iconic image of the shoe...which I might agree with (in the case of Vibram or commando).


----------



## videocrew

qwerty said:


> I remember someone on this forum noting that Alden is very strict about its shoe "standards". For whatever reason, they REFUSE to put anything other than a single leather sole on the LHS. No double leather sole, not flex welt, no commando, no Vibram. Apparently it ruins the iconic image of the shoe...which I might agree with (in the case of Vibram or commando).


I can sympathize with them a little bit. I mean, really the only thing keeping a almost 600 dollar penny loafer in the marketplace is its heritage. People have been wearing them for years and years and as long as nothing changes about them (except the price), the same demographic will continue to buy. But if people started monkeying around with them, it might broadcast the idea that changes had been made to this shoe that some gentleman might have had for 25 years and he might look elsewhere when it comes time to replace them. There is some value in tradition, and while frustrating to some, I can see Alden's perspective.


----------



## Philip12

videocrew said:


> I can sympathize with them a little bit. I mean, really the only thing keeping a almost 600 dollar penny loafer in the marketplace is its heritage. People have been wearing them for years and years and as long as nothing changes about them (except the price), the same demographic will continue to buy. But if people started monkeying around with them, it might broadcast the idea that changes had been made to this shoe that some gentleman might have had for 25 years and he might look elsewhere when it comes time to replace them. There is some value in tradition, and while frustrating to some, I can see Alden's perspective.


I think you are spot on, Videocrew. Tradition and continuity are Alden's main selling propositions (along with quality and shell cordovan, of course). They won't take risks with the design of shoes like the 986.


----------



## mcarthur

A restoration
BB LHS
+25 years old


----------



## bd79cc

^ Amazing! And in person those LHSs probably look better than they ever have.


----------



## mcarthur

^ They really look like they are brandnew


----------



## Joe Beamish

Awesome. I'm looking forward to my first pair of 986's. I know they're a great investment, because they will last and I will love 'em.


----------



## spinlps

More LHS Love... these have seen at least one heel / sole replacement and still look amazing. Tom - Any chance you can tell use how old they are based on the last photo? Is it the last two number of the first quartet? So 2002 / 1992 / 1982 / etc...?


----------



## Harris

spinlps said:


> More LHS Love... these have seen at least one heel / sole replacement and still look amazing. Tom - Any chance you can tell use how old they are based on the last photo? Is it the last two number of the first quartet? So 2002 / 1992 / 1982 / etc...?


That's what my made-for-Brooks-by-Alden LHS's look like: completely "flattened out." As if there was a structural collapse. Looks like the pair in the pics has an interior lining, which helps a bit. But after a while, even the lined LHS toe box flattens out.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's yet another variation on the theme, the Alden T94.


----------



## Speas

AE Hinsdale in cordovan. This shoe was discussed a while back but I thought I'd give my comments.
A comparison with the LHS shows that on the Hinsdale:
-sides and heel are higher around the ankle making the fit firmer and the last is more form fitted in general
-the toe stitching is tighter/narrower
-the toe is slightly chiselled

Not sure why this was discontinued - its a very nice style.


----------



## AlanC

Speas said:


> Not sure why this was discontinued - its a very nice style.


You answered your own question. If it's a very nice style AE will rush to discontinue it.


----------



## paper clip

Cordo Hinsdale Rocks!


----------



## oxford

Allen Edmonds cancelled the WoodStock slip on series before I had time to buy all four colors. The store told me I would have to make another selection. I told them I don't have to do anything. They delete and add as often as we change our socks.


----------



## mcarthur

A-LHS
Whiskey shell


----------



## The Continental Fop

As always, your Alden shells look as all Alden shells would in a perfect world. I have these in Whiskey as well and wish they looked as ideal as yours. Thank you for posting the pic.



mcarthur said:


> A-LHS
> Whiskey shell


----------



## tonylumpkin

*LHS German Style*

This is an auction for a pair Alden shell LHS finished somewhat differently for a German retailer. The same basic shoe, I think, sans the penny strap and with the addition of a little european flair.

If anyone knows how to extract a picture from this auction, I think it would be an unusual addition to this thread.


----------



## playdohh22

mcarthur said:


> A restoration
> BB LHS
> +25 years old


Is that so!? They really do look like they're new.


----------



## AlanC

tonylumpkin said:


> This is an auction for a pair Alden shell LHS finished somewhat differently for a German retailer. The same basic shoe, I think, sans the penny strap and with the addition of a little european flair.
> 
> If anyone knows how to extract a picture from this auction, I think it would add an unusual addition to this thread.


Here you go, although it won't last as ebay will eventually discard it:


----------



## mcarthur

The Continental Fop said:


> As always, your Alden shells look as all Alden shells would in a perfect world. I have these in Whiskey as well and wish they looked as ideal as yours. Thank you for posting the pic.


Thank you! Suggestion-follow my procedure and your shoes will look as good


----------



## mcarthur

playdohh22 said:


> Is that so!? They really do look like they're new.


Alden restoration is the culprit. Confirmed by Alden's


----------



## AlanC

I have pulled the trigger by sending the LHS's below to Alden for restoration. The heel leather cap had detached from the rest of the heel and was flapping around. A new heel would have fixed the immediate issue, but I figured I'd ultimately be happiest just having them redone. I probably should have just used the money toward a new pair, but I'm attached to these and also wanted to see how Alden restoration was. Since I bought them a couple of years ago I probably have worn them more than any other shoes I own.

I received a call this morning to discuss them, and was told they were made in 1985. That mystery is now solved.

They're supposed to be done in about 5 weeks, pics on arrival.



AlanC said:


> I picked these up at a thrift store some months back. Since getting them I've probably worn them more than any other pair of shoes I have. They need a reheeling (badly), and probably a full restoration. I keep thinking I ought to just put new heels on them and put the rest of the money toward a new pair, though.
> 
> Does anyone know when Alden used the logo on the insole? I don't know how old they are, but they are certainly old.


----------



## mcarthur

BB LHS burgundy shell
Recently return from Alden restoration and approximately the same age as yours. You made a good decision


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cheaney "Howard R", with dainite soles.

https://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copyof17ahowardsize12ffs4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## CrackedCrab

very nice scotch grain? leather. And unusual to have Dainite soles.

Here are my Revello Aldens:


----------



## videocrew

CrackedCrab said:


> very nice scotch grain? leather. And unusual to have Dainite soles.
> 
> Here are my Revello Aldens:


That's my favorite color of LHS new. There are a few pictures of heavily sun-bleached #8's that I like better (), but those look fantastic. Sadly, since I can't afford those at full price anytime soon, and Mahogany is rarer than panda-skin, I'll probably be buying a pair of #8's at a BB sale and leaving them on the windowsill when they're not on my feet.


----------



## CrackedCrab

^^thanks videocrew, I love these, they 'bloom' a little white wax in between wearings, but they are still relatively new, I just use a slightly damp toothbrush and that works...


----------



## mcarthur

^ very nice revello LHS. Enjoy wearing


----------



## schanop

Gorgeous LHS, CrackedCrab, uncle Mac :icon_smile:


----------



## CrackedCrab

thanks mc and schanop!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

With proper care, calfskin can look great.

https://img392.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copyofryohei772002jpimgne4.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.phphttps://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=copyofryohei772002jpimgxl0.jpghttps://g.imageshack.us/thpix.php


----------



## The Louche

So Im sure this has been discussed before here but Ill ask again anyhow: aside from being unlined and therefore lighter, would there be any disadvantage to buying BB LHS over true Alden LHS? Given the fact that I can get a good discount at BB with sales and cards, etc I'm tempted to buy the BB version. Is it less durable?


----------



## mcarthur

^in my experience I have found no major disadvantages of the BB versus Alden shell LHS. I would suggest to buy the BB with the discount


----------



## The Louche

Thanks there Mac. You are a man that knows Alden so I value your comments.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This pair is from Alden and appears to be some sort of variation on the LHS. The code on the inside, according to the eBay seller, reads: 8 12 B/D 4B06X004-6-714.

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a1000a812bd4b06x0046714n.jpg
https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a1000ck.jpg
https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a1000d.jpg
https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=a1000f.jpg

This is a pair of clapped-out AE "Cole" loafers. Note the strong resemblance to the LHS. I wish they still sold these.

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cole1.jpg
https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cole2.jpg
https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cole4.jpg


----------



## Parson

*Different shoe*

I believe the shoe above is the 9696F Dark Cognac Soft Calf in the Alden Flex Welt. I have this particular shoe and it is quite different from Alden LHS.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE "Cole" in burgundy calfskin, size 11.5EEE.

I wish they still made this shoe since I like the proportions a bit better than the LHS.

https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0315aecole1size115eee.jpg
https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0315aecole2.jpg


----------



## Ron_A

mcarthur said:


> ^in my experience I have found no major disadvantages of the BB versus Alden shell LHS. I would suggest to buy the BB with the discount


Uncle, it only took me 6 months, but I am following your advice -- bought the BB today with 25% corporate discount. I can't wait to receive them! I am thinking that the BB unlined version will be better for summer (and, of course, barefoot) wear. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## 1WB

*BB unlined LHS*

I just got my first pair last week - they're so comfortable, it's like wearing butter on your feet. In a good way.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good advice meets the test of time. Outstanding acquisition! You will enjoy walking in this shoe with both socks and barefoot. I wear a thick sock and I have found no difference in comfort and fitness with or without socks.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Ron A,

I used to wear my shell cordovan LHS barefoot all the time but eventually stopped for 2 reasons: it tended to beat up my feet (calluses and blisters) and it tended to wear the uppers faster.


----------



## videocrew

My first pair from BB is en route. I'm an 11EE in Weejuns and Cole Haan, and a 10 1/2 EEE in some Johnston and Murphys I have. 

I went ahead and bought a 10 1/2 E in the LHS, do you experts think these will work or will I be returning to BB for an exchange?


----------



## Ron_A

Edwin Ek said:


> Ron A,
> 
> I used to wear my shell cordovan LHS barefoot all the time but eventually stopped for 2 reasons: it tended to beat up my feet (calluses and blisters) and it tended to wear the uppers faster.


Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edwin Ek said:


> I used to wear my shell cordovan LHS barefoot all the time but eventually stopped for 2 reasons: it tended to beat up my feet (calluses and blisters) and it tended to wear the uppers faster.


I don't own these but from experience with other shoes it makes sense that your feet would suffer somewhat. Unlined, soft loafers seem to be the only shoes one can wear sockless for any length of time.



videocrew said:


> I went ahead and bought a 10 1/2 E in the LHS, do you experts think these will work or will I be returning to BB for an exchange?


Be patient, your question will be answered in a couple of days!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

In case anyone is interested, I just found a mistake pair of 986 size 10Ds in my stock. It has the Japan penny cutaway on the strap, not the usual 986 version's. Just fyi.


----------



## videocrew

Doctor Damage said:


> Be patient, your question will be answered in a couple of days!


But I don't WANT to wait 'til Saturday. I could be wearing these while sitting at home and studying for finals...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Is it possible to rename this thread to "Ode to the Alden LHS"? Any objections? Any moderators that can do it?


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Doctor Damage,

I was talking about the BB unlined version beating up my feet. Maybe it would have been worse with the lined version.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edwin Ek said:


> Doctor Damage,
> 
> I was talking about the BB unlined version beating up my feet. Maybe it would have been worse with the lined version.


And so you were...

Are they still bugging your feet? Is it because they are rubbing in spots? Lined loafers might be smoother inside, which can help, but I find the lining sticks to bare feet if you wear them long enough. I suppose it's best to wear socks all the time.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

I've worn holes in the lining of the BB tassel loafer (which is of course lined) with my pinky toes. Maybe it's just the shape of my foot. I also found that the lining stuck to my bare feet; that's probably why they wore so fast and completely. Less sticking with the unlined LHS. I never did wear through a pair of those completely.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I recently picked up the LHSs featured in this post. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=945418&postcount=4745

They are my first LHSs and truly fantastic shoes. My question is, these have an older style heel than those used on current Brooks Brothers (or for that matter, Alden badged) LHSs. Does anyone know when Alden stopped using an all-leather heel on this shoe?


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey shell LHS


----------



## boatshoe

I will probably regret asking this. But considering the current Brooks sale, is their discounted price the lowest one could possibly pay for new Alden LHSs?


----------



## gtsecc

boatshoe said:


> I will probably regret asking this. But considering the current Brooks sale, is their discounted price the lowest one could possibly pay for new Alden LHSs?


$448.50 I think.


----------



## srivats

What is the opinion on these quoddy pennies?


----------



## eagle2250

^^I have two pair of the Quoddy pennies...one lined and the other unlined. Both have the dark sole, rather than the white boat sole and both are extremely comfortable and are proving quite durable. If you prefer the "well worn-in" look, go with the unlined penny mocs. The lined version will keep their pristine(?) appearance much longer than the unlined ones! They are great shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LHS


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sri,

I think those Quoddys look fantastic. I'll certainly be looking to pick up a pair at some point. Where did you find them? I didn't see those on the site.


----------



## srivats

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sri,
> 
> I think those Quoddys look fantastic. I'll certainly be looking to pick up a pair at some point. Where did you find them? I didn't see those on the site.


O'connells has them. I really like them too.


----------



## srivats

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I have two pair of the Quoddy pennies...one lined and the other unlined. Both have the dark sole, rather than the white boat sole and both are extremely comfortable and are proving quite durable. If you prefer the "well worn-in" look, go with the unlined penny mocs. The lined version will keep their pristine(?) appearance much longer than the unlined ones! They are great shoes.


Eagle, how does the sizing run on these?


----------



## eagle2250

^^In my experience, Quoddy Trail's fit true to size. This applies to both the boat shoes and penny loafer models, when they come out of the box. I normally wear a 9.5D and have ordered all my Quoddies in that size. The lined pennies maintained the original fit but, the unlined pennies do stretch and loosen a bit more than some might like.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*There are too many shoes that I would like to own.*

I feel, that as much as I like some pairs of my boat shoes to look floppy and well-abused, I'd want those Quoddy's to stay a little more structured.

If only they offered a partial-lining... Something to help them retain their shape but be more comfortable when worn sockless.

A few years ago, I was at a Bass outlet and purchased a pair of pennys that had a lined insole but unlined uppers. Much to the dismay of the cashier, I asked for scissors at the checkout counter and proceeded to cut out half of the insole. They were much more comfortable (Without socks) after that.


----------



## norton

My lined quoddy boat shoes are the most comfortable shoes I own even without socks. The leather is soft enough that the lining isn't a problem.


----------



## joeyzaza

Picked up a pair at BB on Monday. Replaced by 20 year old florsheim imperials with the beefroll look. Not going to beat the BB sales price.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LHS


----------



## Bartolo

I should know this but are the LHS on the Barrie last??


----------



## Ron_A

Bartolo said:


> I should know this but are the LHS on the Barrie last??


It's my understanding that Alden LHS are on the Van last (which is somewhere between the Aberdeen and Barrie lasts in terms of roominess).

P.S. Nice ravello LHS, Uncle...The breadth and depth of your collection never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> It's my understanding that Alden LHS are on the Van last (which is somewhere between the Aberdeen and Barrie lasts in terms of roominess).
> 
> P.S. Nice ravello LHS, Uncle...The breadth and depth of your collection never ceases to amaze me.


Nephew,
Thank you
Both the alden shells and alden calfs LHS are on the van last


----------



## obiwan

I've been told by more than one Alden shop that the LHS is on the Barrie last.

It sure fits like other Barrie lasts if it's not...


----------



## AdamsSutherland

obiwan said:


> I've been told by more than one Alden shop that the LHS is on the Barrie last.
> 
> It sure fits like other Barrie lasts if it's not...


I believe you're mistaken. A quick search on the Alden Shop, Alden Shoes, The Shoe Mart, Alden of Carmel, and O'Connells' sites say the "Van" last. Additionally, I was recently told by Alden DC the same thing.

Respectfully,
AS


----------



## Markus

*LHS, Van last definately*

Anyone who has worn the Barrie last will immediately know that the LHS is not on the Barrie last. The Barrie is simply huge by comparison with the Van.


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello shell LHS


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey shell LHS


----------



## Doctor Damage

^ Either Mac has 800 photos of the same pair of shoes, or he owns 800 pairs of shoes!

Below, some AE Cole loafers in an attractive brown/tan. It would be nice if they brought these back in the "heritage" collection, or whatever it's called.

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/colebrown.jpg/


----------



## Reds & Tops

Doctor Damage said:


> ^ Either Mac has 800 photos of the same pair of shoes, or he owns 800 pairs of shoes!
> 
> Below, some AE Cole loafers in an attractive brown/tan. It would be nice if they brought these back in the "heritage" collection, or whatever it's called.
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/colebrown.jpg/


Nice looking AE's Dr.



mcarthur said:


> A-whiskey shell LHS


Uncle, I love how the color is slightly lighter in the cordovan "ripples" across the body of the shoe. Another beautiful pair.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img166.imageshack.us/i/img00117.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img166/img00117.jpg/1/

From a few weeks ago.


----------



## gracian

^ Is that #8 or cigar?


----------



## mcarthur

R & T,
Thank you
That the way the whiskey LHS came out of the box

A.S.,
I like your burgundy LHS with argyles


----------



## AdamsSutherland

gracian said:


> ^ Is that #8 or cigar?


#8

Pardon the poor image quality.

Uncle,

I learn from the best.


----------



## closerlook

has anyone ever experienced that different colors of the BB unlined penny version fit a little differently?
I have these in black and burgundy. the black fits tight as expected, while the burgundy is considerably looser. both are the same size.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I believe this has been discussed before.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...&highlight=black+#8+shell+lhs+size+difference

So, yes, size variations between black and #8 have been observed.


----------



## TDI GUY

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img166.imageshack.us/i/img00117.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img166/img00117.jpg/1/
> 
> From a few weeks ago.


AS:
How old are these in this pic? I am impressed with the minimal creasing.

I also like those argyles. Provenance?


----------



## Doctor Damage

TDI GUY said:


> I am impressed with the minimal creasing.


Generally speaking, shoes with creases are the mark of a man who does not take care of his shoes; in other words, a man of low moral character. I've extended this to starch my suits so that those don't wrinkle either.



> I also like those argyles. Provenance?


They look vintage. Funny how something a basic as socks were simply better in the old days. You can really tell the difference in quality between now and then. Hopefully he can tell us where he bought them, so we can make inquiries about getting some ourselves.


----------



## closerlook

Doctor Damage said:


> Generally speaking, shoes with creases are the mark of a man who does not take care of his shoes; in other words, a man of low moral character. I've extended this to starch my suits so that those don't wrinkle either.


calf shoes crease if worn. cord is a slightly different story. 
starched clothes do look excellent though.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Agreed!


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS


----------



## mcarthur

A-ravello LHS


----------



## The Continental Fop

Sir,

Are the natural soles on your whiskey LHS's stock or special order? I bought a pair of these a few years ago and they have the same black soles as the Color 8 LHS. The natural soles are a much better match to the whiskey color, I feel.

I wish mine looked like yours, but then I can say that about all of your pics posted here.



mcarthur said:


> A-ravello LHS


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you! The ravello were made with the natural soles. Also, the cigar and whiskey are made on the natural sole


----------



## suitsyousir

Doctor Damage said:


> Generally speaking, shoes with creases are the mark of a man who does not take care of his shoes; in other words, a man of low moral character. I've extended this to starch my suits so that those don't wrinkle either.


:idea:

What if the same extends to faces and shirts with creases? Should I starch my face? Buy concrete shirts?


----------



## The Continental Fop

Looks like the LHS in Cigar and Ravello have the natural sole, while the Whiskey shares the standard black sole with Color 8 and black LHS's. I don't mind the sole on my Whiskeys, but I can't help feeling they'd look even more sublime with natural soles like your Ravellos.

Ah well. Most men I know consider a penny loafer a dress shoe to be worn with a suit, and if they do own a pair, which they don't, they're rubber-soled Bostonians or Cole-Haans. I suppose I can make do with black soles on my Whiskeys.



mcarthur said:


> ^thank you! The ravello were made with the natural soles. Also, the cigar and whiskey are made on the natural sole


----------



## Got Shell?

Whiskey lhs have come with natural and dark soles. Mine have natural and so do mac's - I've seen a couple pics posted of dark soles also - I think those may be from an earlier batch? I prefer the natural edges myself, but any whiskey configuration is sublime.


----------



## The Continental Fop

Yes, I see from some of the pics that both versions are out there. This may have been discussed already, but does anyone know if the black sole looks like the natural but with black dye covering those nice contrasting layers of tan and brown? If so, it would seem rather easy to convert black to natural, perhaps not identically to a sole which had never been dyed black, but certainly a step in the right direction.



Got Shell? said:


> Whiskey lhs have come with natural and dark soles. Mine have natural and so do mac's - I've seen a couple pics posted of dark soles also - I think those may be from an earlier batch? I prefer the natural edges myself, but any whiskey configuration is sublime.


----------



## tonylumpkin

*AE Hamilton*

I've brought these here because its where all of the shell penny loafer oficianados hang out. I came across these Allen Edmonds shell cordovan Hamilton pennys recently. They are beautiful shoes and raise an interesting (at least to me) question. The numeric markings inside the shoe show them to be burgundy. AE confirmed this for me. Yet the color is anything but burgundy. It seems closer to whiskey or maybe ravello, although not quite right for either. Is it possible AE did a custom color for someone and simply used the standard numbering system inside, or are they indeed burgundy and this is simply the beautiful patina they've developed over the years. Opinions please.

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/haml.jpg/
https://img13.imageshack.us/i/ham2k.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^Beautiful shoes and trees, too.

My theory, and there are much more experienced shell experts than me here, would be that they are (were) #8 shell. However, pictures seem to indicate that #8 was once not as dark as it is now. Also, AE doesn't seem to put an overdye on their #8 shell like Alden does. That coupled with natural lightening/patina gives you the gorgeous color you have today.

Did AE give you a date for the shoes?


----------



## eagle2250

^^No, those "burgundy" shell pennies have simply aged out over time...and quite nicely, I might add...beautiful patina!


----------



## Andy M

Those AE's are a beautiful color. Interesting in that I have a pair of AE Bradley's which are really a cigar brown shade and were not suppose to be either. 

Andy M.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Thanks for your input. Here's a shot of one of the shoes next to one of my Brooks Brothers LHS in #8. Its a pretty remarkable difference, I think, particularly in that the AEs faded so uniformly. But, as Alan said, there are things that Alden does to their shell that AE doesn't. Well, as you can no doubt tell from this picture, they come nowhere near fitting me (they're 7.5 B, mine 13 E) so some lucky soul in the trading forum, or on eBay, will find a nice pair of pre-patinated shoes.

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/ham5.jpg/


----------



## AlanC

^It's also remarkable how similar the Hamiltons are to the LHS.


----------



## closerlook

yes, must be modeled after the LHS.


----------



## Mazama

closerlook said:


> yes, must be modeled after the LHS.


I'd say they're both modeled after the original Bass Weejuns.


----------



## closerlook

Mazama said:


> I'd say they're both modeled after the original Bass Weejuns.


fair enough.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mazama said:


> I'd say they're both modeled after the original Bass Weejuns.


Loosely, at best.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brooks Brothers loafers from eBay, size 12D. The seller called them "vintage", but who knows. Note the very tight stitching around the top of the toe box and how far 'inboard' it is compared to brand new shoes.

https://img75.imageshack.us/i/brooks73asize12evintage.jpg/
https://img42.imageshack.us/i/brooks73b.jpg/
https://img180.imageshack.us/i/brooks73c.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

A-black LHS


----------



## mcarthur

A-cigar LHS


----------



## The Continental Fop

mcarthur said:


> A-cigar LHS


Quick question, Mac: why are your color descriptions preceded by A-? Is that code of some sort?


----------



## tantive4

The Continental Fop said:


> Quick question, Mac: why are your color descriptions preceded by A-? Is that code of some sort?


He means Alden...so it would be a Alden cigar LHS.

It took me a while to figure that one out as well!


----------



## mcarthur

A-whiskey LHS


----------



## closerlook

wearing mine out for the first time today.
Here goes nothing!


----------



## The Continental Fop

Thanks. Me, I enjoy spelling out the word Alden as much as I enjoy wearing the shoes and ogling Mac's pics, but if he shortens it to just an A, then by god I will too.



tantive4 said:


> He means Alden...so it would be a Alden cigar LHS.
> 
> It took me a while to figure that one out as well!


----------



## joenobody0

Today on my BART ride into the city I saw a well-dressed gentlemen in a pair of Cigar LHS's, Navy blazer, and bow tie. 

If this person reads my post, great job on the outfit! It's great seeing some of these styles out in the "wild".


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> wearing mine out for the first time today.
> Here goes nothing!


what is it?


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> what is it?


black bb unlined version!


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> black bb unlined version!


I hope the maiden voyage went well. Enjoy wearing


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Not an LHS or an imitator, but still interesting.*

From Uncle Ralphy at his Friendship Heights estate.

Made in the USA. I was told that it was made by the RL shoe division, instead of being a special order from another company.

I like the shape and proportions of the shoe. But the pointer, he I could do without.

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img00172.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img255/img00172.jpg/1/


----------



## bd79cc

closerlook said:


> black bb unlined version!


Nice! I'm wearing the Color #8 version of this very shoe today.


----------



## closerlook

bd79cc said:


> Nice! I'm wearing the Color #8 version of this very shoe today.


great!
i wore them again today.
I did have a problem though (and ill be making another post about this). 
Across the vamp, where the crease has developed from walking kneeling etc., the finish has come away! revealing a darker under layer.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> great!
> i wore them again today.
> I did have a problem though (and ill be making another post about this).
> Across the vamp, where the crease has developed from walking kneeling etc., the finish has come away! revealing a darker under layer.


can you post a picture?


----------



## mcarthur

bd79cc said:


> Nice! I'm wearing the Color #8 version of this very shoe today.


enjoy wearing


----------



## closerlook

sadly, the rubbed-off area does not show well on camera.

basically, a thin layer has rubbed off over about half an inch across the vamp-crease. 
it looks like the color of the shoe, just without the gloss of the cordovan finish.


----------



## joenobody0

closerlook said:


> sadly, the rubbed-off area does not show well on camera.
> 
> basically, a thin layer has rubbed off over about half an inch across the vamp-crease.
> it looks like the color of the shoe, just without the gloss of the cordovan finish.


I'm going to try to take a picture of the discoloration of the creases in my Shell #8 shoes this weekend. Hopefully I can get a good picture and figure out to post it on the forums.


----------



## closerlook

joenobody0 said:


> I'm going to try to take a picture of the discoloration of the creases in my Shell #8 shoes this weekend. Hopefully I can get a good picture and figure out to post it on the forums.


good man, joeno.
please, send me a message when you do.


----------



## tonylumpkin

I got a couple question the availability of these shoes. They are on ebay, ending this Sunday. 


tonylumpkin said:


> I've brought these here because its where all of the shell penny loafer oficianados hang out. I came across these Allen Edmonds shell cordovan Hamilton pennys recently. They are beautiful shoes and raise an interesting (at least to me) question. The numeric markings inside the shoe show them to be burgundy. AE confirmed this for me. Yet the color is anything but burgundy. It seems closer to whiskey or maybe ravello, although not quite right for either. Is it possible AE did a custom color for someone and simply used the standard numbering system inside, or are they indeed burgundy and this is simply the beautiful patina they've developed over the years. Opinions please.
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/haml.jpg/
> https://img13.imageshack.us/i/ham2k.jpg/


----------



## Tonyp

tonylumpkin said:


> I got a couple question the availability of these shoes. They are on ebay, ending this Sunday.


To me, on my monitor they look like a mahogany color. very nice styling and color. How much? I would not hesitate if they are your size and priced to sell. Great color for every casual type pant or slack.


----------



## AAF-8AF

*BB Unlined LHS -- The Ultimate Cordovan Experience*

Earlier this year I picked up my first LHS, Alden 986 in #8 shell. Given that my usual size is 9.5 E it seemed that the right size in the LHS Van last would be 9 E. Well, it was just too tight no matter what, even thought the length was right. The 9.5 E was no better. Then I discovered that ShoeMart carried a non-standard EE and that worked well, breaking in to a very comfy shoe. But, the BB unlined version always nagged at me for the pureness of the Shell Cordovan, the softness of the shoe, and the remnants of the Horween stamp inside. Since the BB version and the Alden version tend to get lumped together, I figured it would never work since they only go up to E width.

Recently, though, I read a couple posts here saying that the BB version was on the Copley last and not the Van last. That was enough to get me to use my Ask Andy BB discount (thanks, Andy!) and give it a shot in 9.5 E as I know that works for me in Copley. Well, they came yesterday and they fit and feel great! I wish I'd known sooner. I put those babies on and I think I got an endorphine high. Unlined LHS is truly the Ultimate Cordovan Experience.

So, regarding the BB LHS last, is it indeed verified and documented that it is not the Van last but rather the Copley last, or even a different last altogether? Or, is it possible that it is the Van last but making it unlined causes it to fit so differently?
.
.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

The BB LHS is made on the Van last for sure. Lack of a lining makes a fairly big difference in fit. My experience with these shoes, very extensive, is that the Van last fits big. I actually go down a full size in these because of the shape of the last, lack of a lining, and I don't want loafers slipping around on my feet. I am wearing a pair as I type.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Edwin Ek said:


> The BB LHS is made on the Van last for sure. Lack of a lining makes a fairly big difference in fit. My experience with these shoes, very extensive, is that the Van last fits big. I actually go down a full size in these because of the shape of the last, lack of a lining, and I don't want loafers slipping around on my feet. I am wearing a pair as I type.


Interesting! While I definitely go down a half-size to 9 for the lined version, I can't imagine going down from the 9.5 I got in the unlined, at least at first wearing. If I did go to a 9 I would think the break in would be very painful. As it is the 9.5 is comfortably snug for me and I'll be waiting to see how much they loosen up over time. If necessary I can wear thicker sox or put a thin liner inside. I think it's just another indication that there are no firm rules when it comes to sizing, just rules of thumb. Or, should that be rules of toe? :icon_smile_big:
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> Interesting! While I definitely go down a half-size to 9 for the lined version, I can't imagine going down from the 9.5 I got in the unlined, at least at first wearing. If I did go to a 9 I would think the break in would be very painful. As it is the 9.5 is comfortably snug for me and I'll be waiting to see how much they loosen up over time. If necessary I can wear thicker sox or put a thin liner inside. I think it's just another indication that there are no firm rules when it comes to sizing, just rules of thumb. Or, should that be rules of toe? :icon_smile_big:
> .
> .


My experience in the BB LHS has always been to go down a half size from 9D to 8.5D. However you make a valid comment that everyone's feet are different. The shoes will definitely come more comfortable. Use the break in procedure of wearing your shoes on carpeting at least three different times before taking into the street.


----------



## AAF-8AF

mcarthur said:


> My experience in the BB LHS has always been to go down a half size from 9D to 8.5D. However you make a valid comment that everyone's feet are different. The shoes will definitely come more comfortable. Use the break in procedure of wearing your shoes on carpeting at least three different times before taking into the street.


Thanks for the good advice, Uncle.
.
.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> From Uncle Ralphy at his Friendship Heights estate.
> 
> Made in the USA. I was told that it was made by the RL shoe division, instead of being a special order from another company.
> 
> I like the shape and proportions of the shoe. But the pointer, he I could do without.
> 
> https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img00172.jpg/


Yes, the dog is a little much, but the RL Signiture store in Chevy Chase had a neat pair of loafers with a horse shoe buckle that was tempting!!


----------



## tonylumpkin

I've been meaning to ask this question for a while. I picked up a very lightly used pair of BB LHSs. The soles are barely worn and the heels are very good as well, I'm pretty sure they are original. The question is: these have full leather heels...when would Alden have last produced the LHS for BB with all leather heels?


----------



## Hard2Fit

Best. Shoe. Ever.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Hard2Fit said:


> Best. Shoe. Ever.


But only if it fits perfectly, since this is not a forgiving design that can fit a range of foot shapes.

Here's a pair of LHS from the German eBay site. I'm not sure what the colour/material is since the numbers are impossible to read ("SALLYS" wtf?), but it looks like a walnut brown calfskin.

https://img43.imageshack.us/i/germanlhs1.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/germanlhs2.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/germanlhs3.jpg/


----------



## Bartolo

*I joined the club!*

I took a lunch break at the local Brooks Bros. today and picked up my first pair of made-by-Alden shell cordovans, the unlined penny loafers. I applied the 30% friends-and-family discount, and then another 15% on top of that for opening a charge card account.

The Horween 'stamp,' clearly visible on the interior, is pretty cool 

Once again, actually trying them on in the store worked out well for me. I was pretty convinced that my true size of 10 1/2 D felt good, but then tried to downsize to 10 D just to check; the 10's were fine and the loss of heal slipping on my smaller foot without it being too snug on my other foot made it work much better.


----------



## AAF-8AF

Bartolo said:


> I took a lunch break at the local Brooks Bros. today and picked up my first pair of made-by-Alden shell cordovans, the unlined penny loafers. I applied the 30% friends-and-family discount, and then another 15% on top of that for opening a charge card account.
> 
> The Horween 'stamp,' clearly visible on the interior, is pretty cool


Congrats on a great score! According to the "fine print", the F&F discount does not apply to men's shell cordovan shoes. Agreed about the Horween stamp -- it is quite cool. 
.
.


----------



## Bartolo

AAF-8AF said:


> Congrats on a great score! According to the "fine print", the F&F discount does not apply to men's shell cordovan shoes. Agreed about the Horween stamp -- it is quite cool.
> .
> .


Now that you mention it I see that fine print too . . . oh well I won't look a gift horse('s butt-leather) in the mouth!


----------



## The Continental Fop

Those are older Color 8 shells. The rippling is classic shell, and that's what Color 8 used to look like after a few years in the sun, before Alden began darkening its Color 8 shells to the current eggplant color.

I'm wearing a pair of the unlined LHS's Alden makes for Brooks. They are almost the same color as the ones in your photo. Got them on eBay in the right size but with a C width, instead of the D width I take this shoe in. After saturating the interior of the shoes with leather stretching fluid (not the footbed, just the shell uppers), I put a pair of shoe stretchers in, tightened them up, and left them in for 24 hrs.

Not bad for $83. That's what the shoes and the $3 bottle of fluid cost me.



Doctor Damage said:


> But only if it fits perfectly, since this is not a forgiving design that can fit a range of foot shapes.
> 
> Here's a pair of LHS from the German eBay site. I'm not sure what the colour/material is since the numbers are impossible to read ("SALLYS" wtf?), but it looks like a walnut brown calfskin.
> 
> https://img43.imageshack.us/i/germanlhs1.jpg/https://img28.imageshack.us/i/germanlhs2.jpg/https://img18.imageshack.us/i/germanlhs3.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

it looks like "sally's"
but it says 6 A 11 X


----------



## Doctor Damage

closerlook said:


> it looks like "sally's"
> but it says 6 A 11 X


You have much better eyes than me!


----------



## closerlook

Doctor Damage said:


> You have much better eyes than me!


Computer zoom!
cheers :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brooks unlined LHS from the German eBay site, size 12D. These were obviously re-sold at some point, not by the factory, but whoever it was did a good job.

https://img121.imageshack.us/i/brooks75asize12dvintage.jpg/
https://img85.imageshack.us/i/brooks75b.jpg/
https://img22.imageshack.us/i/brooks75d.jpg/
https://img22.imageshack.us/i/brooks75g.jpg/

Here's another chance for closerlook to interpret the faded serial codes!

https://img199.imageshack.us/i/brooks75h.jpg/


----------



## closerlook

Doctor Damage said:


> Brooks unlined LHS from the German eBay site, size 12D. These were obviously re-sold at some point, not by the factory, but whoever it was did a good job.
> 
> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/brooks75asize12dvintage.jpg/
> https://img85.imageshack.us/i/brooks75b.jpg/
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/brooks75d.jpg/
> https://img22.imageshack.us/i/brooks75g.jpg/
> 
> Here's another chance for closerlook to interpret the faded serial codes!
> 
> https://img199.imageshack.us/i/brooks75h.jpg/


I am going with Z G (or 3) 0 7 008

i have no idea what any of their codes mean
have you cracked it DD?


----------



## Ole Hickory

While visiting my parents with my own family, I stumbled upon a pair of USA made Johnston & Murphy penny loafers, the model was the Heidelberg. This was the best non-custom loafer ever offered out of their plant in Nashville & then discontinued shortly after production was jobbed out to Mexico. 

Why I am bringing this up? They no longer fit, a size 11 a, & I now wear a 11.5c or 12b (alden 11b). I will try to upload some pics on this post for posterity- they are too good to be forgotten.


----------



## TBOWES

closerlook said:


> yes, must be modeled after the LHS.


Bingo. You are dead right. Weejun style with a goodyear welt.


----------



## TBOWES

Mazama said:


> I'd say they're both modeled after the original Bass Weejuns.


Bingo. You are dead right. Weejun style with a good year welt.


----------



## Doctor Damage

TBOWES said:


> Weejun style with a *goodyear welt*.


...which makes them completely different animals! Both have their place, though.


----------



## Ole Hickory

*I genuinely hope someone can post these- I can only send to album*


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ole Hickory said:


> I genuinely hope someone can post these- I can only send to album


Here they are. Classic proportions, but what are they?


----------



## Ole Hickory

*The elusive J & M Heidelberg*

These were purchased around 1990 from the Genesco Factory in Nashville, TN. I paid 89 for them versus 169 retail. THICK leather uppers & Alden-like soles. Very durable shoes that were not pushed as vigorously as the Ski-Moc (beef roll). The quality & cut was modified when they sent them to Mexico. Truth be told, the juggernaught of this shoe was the vamp, it provided additional coverage & a positive fit- more than any other loafer.


----------



## CrackedCrab

My modest contribution, a pair of Ravellos from Alden SF, with the solid sole treatment, not the fancy natural edgetrim all you young kids prefer these days. Just kidding, I wish they had the natural edge soles. The cordovan continues to bloom white even after after many wearings but it does not bother me. :teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

CrackedCrab said:


> My modest contribution, a pair of Ravellos from Alden SF, with the solid sole treatment, not the fancy natural edgetrim all you young kids prefer these days. Just kidding, I wish they had the natural edge soles. The cordovan continues to bloom white even after after many wearings but it does not bother me. :teacha:


thumbs up for ravello LHS


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ole Hickory said:


> These were purchased around 1990 from the Genesco Factory in Nashville, TN. I paid 89 for them versus 169 retail. THICK leather uppers & Alden-like soles. Very durable shoes that were not pushed as vigorously as the Ski-Moc (beef roll). The quality & cut was modified when they sent them to Mexico. Truth be told, the juggernaught of this shoe was the vamp, it provided additional coverage & a positive fit- more than any other loafer.


Thanks for the info. You can't go back in time, unfortunately. I started a thread about longer vamps being more common among older penny loafers. I agree about the better fit and I think they look more sophisticated.


----------



## swb120

Wow...those Ravellos are amazing.


----------



## Got Shell?

Nice ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

black LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Cigar LHS


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Unlined BB LHS. Only been worn for about six days, so they're still kind of virgin.


----------



## mcarthur

^ enjoy wearing


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

^ Thank you! They've already become my favorite footwear!


----------



## The Deacon

*Alden Shell Cordovan 6166 Loafer on Tom Last*

Formerly my Single Oak Sole, lined hybrid of 986 and 663










photos are stilmacher's


----------



## mcarthur

^^ thank you for posting. good looking lhs


----------



## srivats

The Deacon said:


> Formerly my Single Oak Sole, lined hybrid of 986 and 663


Are they LHS but on the aberdeen last? Looks very nice.


----------



## Markus

The Deacon said:


> Formerly my Single Oak Sole, lined hybrid of 986 and 663


Can you clarify this? These look like 986s but they seem to have a longer toe box and somewhat narrower toe. Are these custom?


----------



## The Deacon

These are not LHS. They were made for the European and Japanese markets. Last run for them was 2002. They are on the Tom last. It is wider in the toe box than Aberdeen and narrower than the Van last. They were beautiful and had started to patina a nice brownish burgundy. I'm an athletic 240 and I walk alot during the course of a day. My problem was that the shoes felt like some AE(newer mcNiel) I've owned in that it was as if I was walking with plywood strapped to my feet, insufficient padding. It killed me to do it but I cut my losses and sold them.


----------



## dukekook

How close to regular size is the Tom Last? If it is in between Aberdeen and Van, it looks as if it is still a little narrower than normal.


----------



## The Deacon

*The Erstwhile 6616!*

The 6616 was made for the Japanese and Euro markets and according to Alden customer service is closely related to the 684, but on the Tom last rather than the Aberdeen. Visually it's not far off the 986 LHS or the 684 and I think of it as a hybrid. I've had LHS in the past in 12.5C and just purchased the 12.5D Cigar shell LHS that were for sale on this forum and I've owned and sold numerous shell 684 on ebay and these shoes fit differently from either styles. They are narrower than the Van last of course and fuller in the toe than the Aberdeen. I found them to be a much more comfortable fit to me than the Aberdeen but with similar issues for me in terms of a lack of footbed comfort unless I double sole the shoe and then it becomes Darlton like (not necessarily a bad thing, I've done it with Alden Aberdeens b4). The Tom is a fuller fit than Aberdeen but not quite Van.

Also, according to Alden they were last made up for the foreign markets in 2002. I doubt we'll see the likes of these again for a while. They were very lightly worn and had started to turn brownish. Extremely beautiful in plain sight, the threads were white from age.


----------



## mcarthur

The Deacon said:


> The 6616 was made for the Japanese and Euro markets and according to Alden customer service is closely related to the 684, but on the Tom last rather than the Aberdeen. Visually it's not far off the 986 LHS or the 684 and I think of it as a hybrid. I've had LHS in the past in 12.5C and just purchased the 12.5D Cigar shell LHS that were for sale on this forum and I've owned and sold numerous shell 684 on ebay and these shoes fit differently from either styles. They are narrower than the Van last of course and fuller in the toe than the Aberdeen. I found them to be a much more comfortable fit to me than the Aberdeen but with similar issues for me in terms of a lack of footbed comfort unless I double sole the shoe and then it becomes Darlton like (not necessarily a bad thing, I've done it with Alden Aberdeens b4). The Tom is a fuller fit than Aberdeen but not quite Van.
> 
> Also, according to Alden they were last made up for the foreign markets in 2002. I doubt we'll see the likes of these again for a while. They were very lightly worn and had started to turn brownish. Extremely beautiful in plain sight, the threads were white from age.


thank you for the information


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crockett & Jones "boston" loafers, in the same genre as the LHS. This pair seems to be calfskin, but they also come in shell cordovan.

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1256194276534.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1256194280534.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1256194283534.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crockett & Jones "boston" again, different view.

https://img684.imageshack.us/i/bpqpcwcgkkgrhgohcqekjww.jpg/


----------



## qwerty

The Boston is far more attractive than the LHS, in my opinion.

The Darlton loafer from PRL is just the Boston loafer with a strap extending all the way down the sides of the vamp.


----------



## AAF-8AF

qwerty said:


> The Boston is far more attractive than the LHS, in my opinion.


I've got both and, while I do think the Boston is more refined looking, I prefer the wearing experience of the LHS. They just fit my feet better and are more comfortable for walking.
.
.


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## Doctor Damage

LHS shell with a lot of miles on the clock...


----------



## AAF-8AF

Doctor Damage said:


> LHS shell with a lot of miles on the clock...


They look super comfortable, too. I'm looking forward to mine aging like that.
.
.


----------



## The Deacon

AAF-8AF said:


> I've got both and, while I do think the Boston is more refined looking, I prefer the wearing experience of the LHS. They just fit my feet better and are more comfortable for walking.
> .
> .


I have a similar experience. I went from owning LHS to Darlton to LHS again for keeps!


----------



## chacend

Just scored my first pair LHS today; the Brooks Brothers version. Got the Semi annual sale 25% off and they gave me the day after Christmas earlybird 15% extra early. Came out to $398 plus tax. Not to mention they were the last pair in stock in my size and they are out of stock on line. All in all a pretty good day!!:aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

chacend said:


> Just scored my first pair LHS today; the Brooks Brothers version. Got the Semi annual sale 25% off and they gave me the day after Christmas earlybird 15% extra early. Came out to $398 plus tax. Not to mention they were the last pair in stock in my size and they are out of stock on line. All in all a pretty good day!!:aportnoy:


what a wonderful christmas present


----------



## Doctor Damage

Let's take a look at some Japan-only LHS models and see what we're missing:

6732

https://img190.imageshack.us/i/nopposan33img600x450124.jpg/https://img693.imageshack.us/i/nopposan33img600x450124.jpg/https://img8.imageshack.us/i/nopposan33img600x450124.jpg/

96361?, anniversary limited edition, definitely not on the Van last.

https://img218.imageshack.us/i/lovekills18img600x45012.jpg/https://img29.imageshack.us/i/lovekills18img600x45012.jpg/https://img218.imageshack.us/i/lovekills18img600x45012h.jpg/


----------



## srivats

Doctor Damage said:


> Crockett & Jones "boston" loafers, in the same genre as the LHS. This pair seems to be calfskin, but they also come in shell cordovan.
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1256194276534.jpg/https://img684.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1256194280534.jpg/https://img94.imageshack.us/i/garagesale1256194283534.jpg/


I recently bought a pair of these in brown shell cordovan from RL (well actually the strap extends all the way to the welt). Finally a pair of loafers I can wear!! They fit me much, much better than alden LHS. Great to know that there is an actual corresponding C&J model. I'll probably buy a pair in burgundy calfskin in 2010.


----------



## beyachad

chacend said:


> Just scored my first pair LHS today; the Brooks Brothers version. Got the Semi annual sale 25% off and they gave me the day after Christmas earlybird 15% extra early. Came out to $398 plus tax. Not to mention they were the last pair in stock in my size and they are out of stock on line. All in all a pretty good day!!:aportnoy:


I also scored the BB Cordovan LHS in both #8 and black from my local store at 40% off, in addition to two new Golden Fleece suits at 65% off. Patience pays off.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ welcome to the forum. you did very well!


----------



## Got Shell?

Here is a pair of very old BB cordovan pennies (LHS), I recently scored. I was excited to get these as I had been wanting a pair that had turned the brown waxy cherry color that I had seen on this and other threads. I prefer the BB version, since it is so comfortable thanks to the lack of lining. I also prefer the tongue without stitches, since it has a nice casual look to it. These have a few characteristics that date them back pretty far. I want you to notice the golden fleece logo on the heel pad, the current version has only words. The heel is all leather (suicide heel) with nails going around the edges. These appear to be original heels, I'd love to know when the dovetail heel was introduced. Lastly, if you'll notice the horween stamp on the back of the shell inside the shoe. The font is different from today's stamp. You can just make out the beginning of three words: Genuine, Cordovan, and Chicago. This thread has now come full circle as the first pair pictured appear to be from the same time period, although a channeled resole has been done on those. The heel pad seems to be the same. At some point in the thread, you'll also see a black pair that must be NOS with the same heel and heel pad. It was estimated that those shoes are 30+ years old. The last number in the serial #'s on mine is a "9", indicating the year of the decade they were made in. Could be 69, 79, etc. I doubt they are newer than that. I was surprised that the inside of the shell on these is hardly stained. Well, enough small talk, enjoy the pics!


----------



## Got Shell?

One more point. These are a size 9E and have exactly the same dimensions as a pair in black shell sized 8.5E. I held them sole to sole and the length and width are identical. The black shell pair is practically brand new, so they are a little tighter overall, but I'd consider these equivalent since they've been around for decades. If these were restored, I would imagine the fit would be exactly the same. I threw that in because I've seen discussions about the black and #8 shoes fitting differently and if I'm not mistaken the black fits larger, so I can confirm that. Pretty strange.


----------



## closerlook

I have had a pair of black unlined from BB that fit a half size smaller than the color 8 and the same as every other pair I have in a half size smaller.


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> Here is a pair of very old BB cordovan pennies (LHS), I recently scored. I was excited to get these as I had been wanting a pair that had turned the brown waxy cherry color that I had seen on this and other threads. I prefer the BB version, since it is so comfortable thanks to the lack of lining. I also prefer the tongue without stitches, since it has a nice casual look to it. These have a few characteristics that date them back pretty far. I want you to notice the golden fleece logo on the heel pad, the current version has only words. The heel is all leather (suicide heel) with nails going around the edges. These appear to be original heels, I'd love to know when the dovetail heel was introduced. Lastly, if you'll notice the horween stamp on the back of the shell inside the shoe. The font is different from today's stamp. You can just make out the beginning of three words: Genuine, Cordovan, and Chicago. This thread has now come full circle as the first pair pictured appear to be from the same time period, although a channeled resole has been done on those. The heel pad seems to be the same. At some point in the thread, you'll also see a black pair that must be NOS with the same heel and heel pad. It was estimated that those shoes are 30+ years old. The last number in the serial #'s on mine is a "9", indicating the year of the decade they were made in. Could be 69, 79, etc. I doubt they are newer than that. I was surprised that the inside of the shell on these is hardly stained. Well, enough small talk, enjoy the pics!


you hit a home run. use the procedure. beautiful wedding picture. shells do not belong on furniture


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> I have had a pair of black unlined from BB that fit a half size smaller than the color 8 and the same as every other pair I have in a half size smaller.


I recall a discussion about the size discrepancy between Brooks' #8 and Black unlined penny's. I'm pretty sure several people agreed that there was a consistent difference. I'm sure a quick search would confirm this.

GS,

Nice find. Will you be getting them resoled?


----------



## Got Shell?

I'm going to wear them for awhile and send them back to the mother ship for restoration. The heels are worn down, but are still wearable. I will admit this is the first pair of shoes I've had with all leather heels, and "suicide heels" is dead on, the little bit of rubber on a dovetail heel is there for a reason! I was surprised how much more slippery they are without it. I'm thinking when I send them back I'll ask them not to redye the uppers, and I wonder if they would do a natural edge treatment. I've seen some LHS's on here that were sent back and Alden actually left the uppers a faded brown instead of dying them #8 again, and they even left the sole edges natural! I'm not sure if they would be more stringent since these are BB's and not Aldens.


----------



## closerlook

AdamsSutherland said:


> I recall a discussion about the size discrepancy between Brooks' #8 and Black unlined penny's. I'm pretty sure several people agreed that there was a consistent difference. I'm sure a quick search would confirm this.
> 
> GS,
> 
> Nice find. Will you be getting them resoled?


Adam S,
I know the discussion.
I was responding to Got Shell?'s observation, which was the inverse of mine.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> Adam S,
> I know the discussion.
> I was responding to Got Shell?'s observation, which was the inverse of mine.


My mistake.

GotShell,

It definitely is a gamble, though, sending them back to Alden with hopes that they won't re-dye the uppers.

As for the natural edge treatment, if you don't get it, you could always follow Crownship's technique. If you go back in the Footwear thread, I think somewhere in the 170's-180's maybe? He describes his technique for revealing the natural edge. It involves a knife, some fine grit sandpaper, and a clear coat.


----------



## closerlook

AdamsSutherland said:


> GotShell,
> 
> It definitely is a gamble, though, sending them back to Alden with hopes that they won't re-dye the uppers.
> 
> As for the natural edge treatment, if you don't get it, you could always follow Crownship's technique. If you go back in the Footwear thread, I think somewhere in the 170's-180's maybe? He describes his technique for revealing the natural edge. It involves a knife, some fine grit sandpaper, and a clear coat.


Sounds risky, but I can't say I haven't thought of doing this myself.
Might be a great thing to try on a used pair like GotShell's.


----------



## TheWGP

Happy to make my first post in this thread - the Alden for BB LHS in #8 that I eBayed finally arrived - for seller's pics see my thread here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=102070

They've definitely been overpolished, and MAN is that instep tight - but I'm already seeing good results from work with a brush, trees and some wearing around the house while wetting the instep a little bit. The advice here and elsewhere on the forums has been invaluable, particularly the MAC method!


----------



## mcarthur

^^looking good! enjoy wearing


----------



## closerlook

Dear Friends,
Would wetting the instep really loosen up that area a little bit?


----------



## TheWGP

closerlook said:


> Dear Friends,
> Would wetting the instep really loosen up that area a little bit?


I consulted this thread for information on this topic - https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94282 - right now I'm at "wearing around the house for a few hours" though I did wear them out to the store yesterday since it was only dry pavement walking. I'm confident that they'll be very comfortable eventually, I think my instep is just a bit higher than I realized, as I didn't even size down - an 11D SHOULD be roughly my size in #8 LHS (normally an 11Eish).


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Cole, which they no longer offer (but should).

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/blfpsqbwkkgrhquokj8ets3.jpg/https://img32.imageshack.us/i/blftfqb2kkgrhqeokjces4o.jpg/

It came in brown suede too.

https://img692.imageshack.us/i/blzsnjqbmkkgrhqiokiqetm.jpg/


----------



## dwebber18

Got a question, did Alden for BB ever make a cordo LHS in #8 with a darker strap? Like a strap that looks almost black in some pictures on the #8 background? Might be an extremely dark patina or a bad polish job, but it sure looks black to me. I just say this past post and thats what the shoes I saw looked like. Is that sort of the standard look for the LHS with a different coloration because of the camera or is it something different entirely.


qwerty said:


> With these last two pictures of the LHS in action, I invite you all to post your own LHS pictures.


----------



## tonylumpkin

The straps on my BB LHSs also are darker than the vamp of the shoe. I don't think it is intentional, just a product of the piece of shell that the strap was cut from, taking the dye differently.

BTW, it doesn't look like yours are BB LHSs, as they appear to be lined.


----------



## dwebber18

Well they aren't mine they are another posters with a representative picture. Good info about the strap though. I really appreciate the help


----------



## chiamdream

Okay, so I get it now! These are _amazing_ shoes. Despite the expense, I'm happy I've ended up buying a new pair rather than winning any of the many eBay auctions I've been bidding on for the last few months - the new box experience is exhilarating.


----------



## dwebber18

Did you size down any or did you get your regular size?


----------



## AAF-8AF

chiamdream said:


> Okay, so I get it now! These are _amazing_ shoes. Despite the expense, I'm happy I've ended up buying a new pair rather than winning any of the many eBay auctions I've been bidding on for the last few months - the new box experience is exhilarating.


Congrats on your acquisition and finally "getting it." And, if they are your first you may discover that one is not enough :icon_smile_wink: Wear them in good health.
.
.
Marc
.
.


----------



## chiamdream

I don't think I even know what my "true" size is anymore - but I sized down 1/2 a size from my Bass, New Balance, and Sperry size (11.5). My only other Aldens are 11Ds on the Tru-Balance last, which fit well.


----------



## Coleman

I'm jealous, chiamdream. Congrats!


----------



## mcarthur

chiamdream said:


> Okay, so I get it now! These are _amazing_ shoes. Despite the expense, I'm happy I've ended up buying a new pair rather than winning any of the many eBay auctions I've been bidding on for the last few months - the new box experience is exhilarating.


enjoy wearing your lhs


----------



## maximar

I love your picture. It looks so crisp. I had to hold my jaw up!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## Reptilicus

*A question for the experts*

Gentlemen,

I have a pair of Alden LHS in calf that I bought at The Shoe Mart a couple of years ago. I love them and wear them to death. Before that, I wore a number of makes of AE loafers. Of course, whenever you dive into a trad forum you find everyone waxing poetic about their Weejuns. If I were to buy the relatively inexpensive Weejuns, would I be disappointed after having been spoiled with the Aldens?


----------



## wmdunn

Most here are waxing poetic about their Alden's ...


PS - Mcarthur, I am always amazed at your collection!


----------



## Trip English

wmdunn said:


> Most here are waxing poetic about their Alden's ...
> 
> PS - Mcarthur, I am always amazed at your collection!


Seriously!

I imagine McArthur entering his Shell Vault like the beginning of Get Smart!


----------



## godan

*Disappointing Weejuns*

Reptilicus: You would, I think, be very disappointed in today's Weejuns. They and Aldens are not in the same sector of the galaxy. For a saddening confirmation, if you know what they used to be, drop into a mall plastic shoe outlet and look at what are now called Weejuns.


----------



## TheWGP

Trip English said:


> Seriously!
> 
> I imagine McArthur entering his Shell Vault like the beginning of Get Smart!


My wife said something about "how many colors of shell are there?!" and I promptly brought up this thread and showed her Uncle Mac's posts! :icon_smile_big: 
Seeing the whiskey-ravello-cigar-#8-black progression right next to each other, on the same shoe, really impressed her. Now to find the whiskey/ravello/cigar somewhere... I know citishoes has whiskey, and that may be my graduation present, but ravello and cigar will be tough nuts to crack.

A question, though - were there ever mahogany LHS? I assume not, or Mac would have them and presumably show them here, but I believe it was described as "rarer than panda-skin" so thought I'd ask.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> My wife said something about "how many colors of shell are there?!" and I promptly brought up this thread and showed her Uncle Mac's posts! :icon_smile_big:
> Seeing the whiskey-ravello-cigar-#8-black progression right next to each other, on the same shoe, really impressed her. Now to find the whiskey/ravello/cigar somewhere... I know citishoes has whiskey, and that may be my graduation present, but ravello and cigar will be tough nuts to crack.
> 
> A question, though - were there ever mahogany LHS? I assume not, or Mac would have them and presumably show them here, but I believe it was described as "rarer than panda-skin" so thought I'd ask.


shoemart has the exotic colors lhs. a very nice graduation present


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> shoemart has the exotic colors lhs. a very nice graduation present


unfortunately none directly in my size - the cigar might work, though. I'm thinking I'll get whiskey first for the summer. Thanks for the tip!

And was there ever a mahogany shell LHS? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> unfortunately none directly in my size - the cigar might work, though. I'm thinking I'll get whiskey first for the summer. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> And was there ever a mahogany shell LHS? :icon_smile_big:


i have not come across a mahogany lhs but i have seen a mahogany chukka.
what is your size?


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> i have not come across a mahogany lhs but i have seen a mahogany chukka.
> what is your size?


mahogany chukka, nice!
and I'm an 11D-ish in LHS - the cigar 11E might work, but the 10.5D ravello definitely would not.


----------



## Got Shell?

TheWGP said:


> mahogany chukka, nice!
> and I'm an 11D-ish in LHS - the cigar 11E might work, but the 10.5D ravello definitely would not.


There were mahogany lhs, a pair in 9.5 e went for about $400 on eBay about a year ago. They were fairly well worn. I've got whiskey, would love a pair in cigar.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Interesting pair of shell AE LHS-like loafers*

https://img97.imageshack.us/i/bq35cgwkkgrhqyokioeug2r.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey on right, ravello on left


----------



## aikon

mcarthur said:


> whiskey on right, ravello on left


Do you have any idea how many pairs of cordovan shoes you own?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

aikon said:


> Do you have any idea how many pairs of cordovan shoes you own?


I've counted and charted. I only accept shell for this information, though.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## aikon

AdamsSutherland said:


> I've counted and charted. I only accept shell for this information, though.:icon_smile_wink:


Well, let's hear it . . . .


----------



## Jughead

I bought a pair of the Alden LHS in cigar from ShoeMart and thought they'd be a little darker. I've had them about a year. They only problem I had with them was they were very tight at the top of the foot - in step area. I still have to constantly stretch them. I ordered them in D width. do you think I should go wider?

Other wise I love them, very well made. I'm just about ready to order a pair in #8 Cordovan. Don't know if I should go for black instead.

Cigar:



#8 Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Jughead said:


> I bought a pair of the Alden LHS in cigar from ShoeMart and thought they'd be a little darker. I've had them about a year. They only problem I had with them was they were very tight at the top of the foot - in step area. I still have to constantly stretch them. I ordered them in D width. do you think I should go wider?
> 
> Other wise I love them, very well made. I'm just about ready to order a pair in #8 Cordovan. Don't know if I should go for black instead.
> 
> Cigar:
> 
> #8 Cordovan


i would go with burgundy. did you go down one half size when you ordered the cigar? if you did, i would go up half size.


----------



## Jughead

mcarthur said:


> i would go with burgundy. did you go down one half size when you ordered the cigar? if you did, i would go up half size.


No, I ordered my regular size.


----------



## eagle2250

TheWGP said:


> My wife said something about "how many colors of shell are there?!" and I promptly brought up this thread and showed her Uncle Mac's posts! :icon_smile_big:
> Seeing the whiskey-ravello-cigar-#8-black progression right next to each other, on the same shoe, really impressed her. Now to find the whiskey/ravello/cigar somewhere... I know citishoes has whiskey, and that may be my graduation present, but ravello and cigar will be tough nuts to crack.
> 
> ...


WGP: Do you have a phone number or address for Citishoes? Do they have a website? Do you know if they still have the whiskey LHS's in stock? Thanks in advance!

Chuck


----------



## Jughead

eagle2250 said:


> WGP: Do you have a phone number or address for Citishoes? Do they have a website? Do you know if they still have the whiskey LHS's in stock? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Chuck


https://www.citishoes.com/index.htm


----------



## TheWGP

eagle2250 said:


> WGP: Do you have a phone number or address for Citishoes? Do they have a website? Do you know if they still have the whiskey LHS's in stock? Thanks in advance!
> 
> Chuck


Yeah, citishoes.com... they seem to have pretty good stock. There's also some limited stock of special run BB unlined LHS in whiskey shell at the 346 Madison store in New York if you're inclined to that, which would be cheaper with the corporate discount (that's what I did). Citishoes includes shoe trees, but those are cheap!


----------



## dport86

Reptilicus said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have a pair of Alden LHS in calf that I bought at The Shoe Mart a couple of years ago. I love them and wear them to death. Before that, I wore a number of makes of AE loafers. Of course, whenever you dive into a trad forum you find everyone waxing poetic about their Weejuns. If I were to buy the relatively inexpensive Weejuns, would I be disappointed after having been spoiled with the Aldens?


I for one actually prefer the last and the shape of the traditional made-in-USA Weejuns--they seem more casual, less dressy and have that classic profile. OTOH, even the old made in Maine ones are very inexpensive, cheaply made shoes: leather is much cheaper (and often corrected grain), insole can be composite (i.e. cardboard), sock liner can be vinyl.

I think the dream for many is to find a modern, high-quality loafer that emulates the shape and profile of the classic Weejun. There are many attempts, and the LHS is a beautiful one, but they are not exactly Weejuns. I'd love to see these $300 Mark McNairy Weejuns and see if the quality lives up to the price.


----------



## mcarthur

Jughead said:


> No, I ordered my regular size.


order the shoe in the E width and only walk on carpeting until you ascertain the shoe works for you


----------



## dport86

^couldn't agree more. go wide...


----------



## Andy Roo

dport86 said:


> I think the dream for many is to find a modern, high-quality loafer that emulates the shape and profile of the classic Weejun. There are many attempts, and the LHS is a beautiful one, but they are not exactly Weejuns.


https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...08&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0


----------



## dport86

Andy Roo said:


> https://www.paulstuart.com/product_...08&MainCatId=14&HEADERMENUID=1&SUBPRODCATID=0


These look great. Who makes them? Also, are they lined, as they appear?


----------



## Jughead

mcarthur said:


> order the shoe in the E width and only walk on carpeting until you ascertain the shoe works for you


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## eagle2250

Jughead said:


> https://www.citishoes.com/index.htm





TheWGP said:


> Yeah, citishoes.com... they seem to have pretty good stock. There's also some limited stock of special run BB unlined LHS in whiskey shell at the 346 Madison store in New York if you're inclined to that, which would be cheaper with the corporate discount (that's what I did). Citishoes includes shoe trees, but those are cheap!


Thanks much for the information. It seems now to be decision time! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Andy Roo

dport86 said:


> These look great. Who makes them? Also, are they lined, as they appear?


I have no idea who makes them. I saw them once, at Paul Stuart on Madison Ave., and they are very nice indeed. I might have bought them had they my size in stock. I'm not sure, but I do seem to recall them being lined, which might explain the stitching around the top of the tongue.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks much for the information. It seems now to be decision time! :icon_scratch:


do it! you will like and an excellent addition to your wardrobe


----------



## dport86

Just received my first BB unlined LHS, and for the second time ordering a shell Alden shoe from BB, there's a defect (that's 2 for 2). The shell "collar" around the heel opening is cracked just inside the tongue joint. There's also a ragged edge and missing piece of the white fabric lining glued to the inside of the toe on the other shoe.

BB is ordering another pair for me. I love the profile, much more like my vintage Weejuns than my LHS. The irony is that my LHS are seconds, but I can't see the flaw. My BB are firsts and found two immediately.

I know there's been debate about the quality of work Alden is doing for BB vs. for itself nowadays, but it's certainly unsettling to have two defective shoes in a row from BB.


----------



## TheWGP

I believe this is the first appearance in this thread of the Alden for BB whiskey unlined LHS; also the first time I've worn them:


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> I believe this is the first appearance in this thread of the Alden for BB whiskey unlined LHS; also the first time I've worn them:


they look very good. enjoy wearing. remember to properly break them in


----------



## Solomander

What's the right way to break a pair of LHS in? I got a nice pair in tan calf from Shoe Mart that are pretty snug on top, although the length and width are fine. I have been wearing them on a limited basis, hoping that they will stretch a bit. Anything else that I can do? I would love to get a pair in #8, but want to be sure that they will be comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

Solomander said:


> What's the right way to break a pair of LHS in? I got a nice pair in tan calf from Shoe Mart that are pretty snug on top, although the length and width are fine. I have been wearing them on a limited basis, hoping that they will stretch a bit. Anything else that I can do? I would love to get a pair in #8, but want to be sure that they will be comfortable.


you can always bring them back to shoemart to stretch the shoes. you may need to buy a shoe in the next width or go up a half size. go to shoemart and try on the shoes is the best solution in ascertaining what size works for you. If you are in nyc go to alden shop on madison avenue


----------



## Solomander

Thanks, Uncle. I bought them at Shoemart and they seemed to fit at the time. I will go back and see what they can do. Been thinking about chukkas, too!


----------



## CBtoNYC

Solomander, many members find the instep on the LHS to be tight (you could search "instep LHS" to find various threads). Stretching the shoe can help; it doesn't always. For me, my left shoe fits well post-stretching, but the right one is still tight.
In any event, I would not pull the trigger on a 2nd pair of LHS until you're sure the first pair fits without pain, or you find a length/width combo that works better.


----------



## Solomander

CB, thanks for the advice. I have weird shaped feet and am used to having trouble getting shoes dialed in. Another pair of LHS aren't an option until I get this figured out. Fortunately, I am half an hour from Shoe Mart.

Joel


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> do it! you will like and an excellent addition to your wardrobe


Uncle Mac: I always follow your advice)). The deed is done!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac: I always follow your advice)). The deed is done!


congratulations. Also thank you for your o/s advice and contributions to this forum. your next post will be 11,000


----------



## Jughead

mcarthur said:


> order the shoe in the E width and only walk on carpeting until you ascertain the shoe works for you


Got them today. Wider than I thought but I think I can live with them. Much better than too tight. Maybe I'm just too accustomed to them being very tight. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Jughead said:


> Got them today. Wider than I thought but I think I can live with them. Much better than too tight. Maybe I'm just too accustomed to them being very tight. :icon_smile_big:


use a dr schill shoe pad


----------



## rebel222

TheWGP said:


> I believe this is the first appearance in this thread of the Alden for BB whiskey unlined LHS; also the first time I've worn them:


Where did you get an unlined whiskey shell LHS?


----------



## TheWGP

rebel222 said:


> Where did you get an unlined whiskey shell LHS?


Brooks Brothers - see this thread for more info and pics:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=104255


----------



## Doctor Damage

Am I the only member of this forum who finds it ironic that members will complain bitterly about the poor fit of a $50 shoe but will insist that the poor fit of a $500 shoe is acceptable?


----------



## Got Shell?

I've got an lhs addition coming from shoemart, and it is sure to be Smoking!


----------



## mcarthur

Got Shell? said:


> I've got an lhs addition coming from shoemart, and it is sure to be Smoking!


post picture! is it ravello?


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Cole (too bad they don't make this model anymore as it would be nice to have a competitor to the LHS for those who find the fit problematic).

https://img191.imageshack.us/i/361071155o.jpg/https://img297.imageshack.us/i/361071201o.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/361071306o.jpg/https://img687.imageshack.us/i/361071246o.jpg/


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> post picture! is it ravello?


I like my ravello chukkas, but I prefer the browner tones...and I have the LHS in whiskey...so.......


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC suggested I post these comparison pics in this thread for future reference. The fit of the AE Hinsdale is more firm than Alden lhs in the sense that the heel cup is significantly taller, but overall I'd say the unlined lhs is more comfortable and slipper-like. 

After an application of the MacMethod


Side profile


Comparison of height with Alden lhs


Comparison of toe box shape with Alden lhs


----------



## joenobody0

I like that AE shoe very much. It reminds me of the C&J/Ralph Lauren Darlton loafer.


----------



## mcarthur

bb unlined burgundy lhs


----------



## erbs

I'm thinking about picking up a pair of BB unlined LHS. I wear a 10.5E in Sebago Classics, so what size would I take in the BB LHS?


----------



## mcarthur

erbs said:


> I'm thinking about picking up a pair of BB unlined LHS. I wear a 10.5E in Sebago Classics, so what size would I take in the BB LHS?


the general rule of thumb is that you go down a half size. i would suggest that you should order both 10E and 10.5E and return the pair that does not fit.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## TheWGP

^ The color of the Ravello LHS is shown very nicely in that picture thanks to the light! It's really growing on me, and I think I've given up on the idea of seeing if BB ever does cigar/ravello models, and decided to work to complete the rainbow in the LHS via the Alden version.


----------



## maximar

Very nice Uncle! I hope you'll be on the Trad version of MTV cribs one day so we can check out your collection!


----------



## mcarthur

maximar said:


> Very nice Uncle! I hope you'll be on the Trad version of MTV cribs one day so we can check out your collection!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> ^ The color of the Ravello LHS is shown very nicely in that picture thanks to the light! It's really growing on me, and I think I've given up on the idea of seeing if BB ever does cigar/ravello models, and decided to work to complete the rainbow in the LHS via the Alden version.


that is the approach that makes most sense to me. in the degree of difficulty go for the ravello


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden scotch grain lhs (pic taken from eBay)


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden scotch grain lhs (pic taken from eBay)


did you buy?


----------



## MBG

Does anyone have an opinion of whether to buy the Brooks LHS or the Alden LHS. This may have been covered before but I am new on this forum and could not locate. Thanks.


----------



## maximar

MBG said:


> Does anyone have an opinion of whether to buy the Brooks LHS or the Alden LHS. This may have been covered before but I am new on this forum and could not locate. Thanks.


The BB is unlined and the Alden is not. 
Bec. the BB is unlined, it's relatively lighter. 
The BB is better on warmer places. The Alden has a little more insulation due to the lining and more structure.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> did you buy?


Opps, sorry - didn't buy and don't need. I just thought they looked interesting.


----------



## Cardinals5

maximar said:


> The BB is unlined and the Alden is not.
> Bec. the BB is unlined, it's relatively lighter.
> The BB is better on warmer places. The Alden has a little more insulation due to the lining and more structure.


Maximar covered the differences betwen the BB and the Alden. In Atlanta I'd go for the unlined since you can wear them with or without socks (I can't wear lined loafers without socks). The BB unlined are like wearing slippers.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and, it may be worth noting that the unlined BB version of the LHS design seems to mold to the shape of your feet, in noticeably more observable detail than the lined Alden versions. I cannot say the unlined or the lined versions are any more or less comfortable than the other but, the unlined seems adopt a visibly more casual appearance than the lined and in a surprisingly short period of time.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> The BB unlined are like wearing slippers.


+1 - I was wearing some flip-flops yesterday for packing and loading up a moving truck, and then switched to my #8 BB unlined to go to dinner - just a local burger joint - and my wife said "why in the world did you do that?" and was shocked to hear that the BB unlined were MORE comfortable than the flip-flops!

Oh, and I'm (for now) in Cleveland and have four pairs of BB unlined. They're a freaking useful shoe, particularly for the summer, even if you don't live in the South.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Four pairs! That is nice.


----------



## MBG

Guys,

Thanks very much for the good advice. By the way, Brooks Brothers will offer their LHS on salebeginning Monday, June 21 - 25% off. All the best, MBG


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> +1 - I was wearing some flip-flops yesterday for packing and loading up a moving truck, and then switched to my #8 BB unlined to go to dinner - just a local burger joint - and my wife said "why in the world did you do that?" and was shocked to hear that the BB unlined were MORE comfortable than the flip-flops!
> 
> Oh, and I'm (for now) in Cleveland and have four pairs of BB unlined. They're a freaking useful shoe, particularly for the summer, even if you don't live in the South.


good luck on the move


----------



## Uncle Bill

*Question regarding the BB LHS*

The Brooks Brothers website has a variety of widths for their shell cordovan LHS loafers online, do they stock say a B width in their retail stores? If I were to buy it would be through the Toronto store.


----------



## MBG

I've read their is an AA discount for Brooks Brothers. Does anyone know about this and where I can find the promotional code/information? Many thanks,


----------



## hobscrk777

MBG said:


> I've read their is an AA discount for Brooks Brothers. Does anyone know about this and where I can find the promotional code/information? Many thanks,


You have to have over 100 posts. Then you get access to a special section of the AA website.


----------



## mcarthur

burgundy lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## joenobody0

^^ I want a pair of those so bad. Since I have baby feet and require a C width in almost every Alden last, the chance of getting a pair is very slim.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Alden 983 (tan). I can't imagine wearing this colour and I would rather see the LHS available in the "walnut" or "dark brown" calfskin instead, but whatever.

https://img249.imageshack.us/i/600x6002010040700005.jpg/https://img192.imageshack.us/i/600x6002010040700004.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## Doctor Damage

Received a pair of new 984 burgundy calfskin LHS loafers today, from O'Connells. Good fit, except the one strap is very tight (no surprise). I bought the calfskin instead of the cordovan because I figured the calf would stretch more readily. We shall see!

Question: when did Alden start doing those Italian style heels? I mean with the full rubber piece with the leather stuck on top instead of a stacked leather top-to-bottom.


----------



## well-kept

Doctor Damage said:


> Question: when did Alden start doing those Italian style heels? I mean with the full rubber piece with the leather stuck on top instead of a stacked leather top-to-bottom.


They started using what are usually referred to as English heels, combination rubber and leather toplift, at least twenty years ago. Perhaps thirty years ago.


----------



## rebel222

Maybe the one Alden shell LHS model that got away from Mac??? 

Mahogany Shell Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

rebel222 said:


> Maybe the one Alden shell LHS model that got away from Mac???
> 
> Mahogany Shell Cordovan


you assumption is correct


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## hobscrk777

rebel222 said:


> Maybe the one Alden shell LHS model that got away from Mac???
> 
> Mahogany Shell Cordovan


That's the most :aportnoy: shade of shell cordovan I've ever seen.


----------



## tiesmith

I must have missed the memo, can anyone tell me where these Mahogany shells are for sale?


----------



## hobscrk777

tiesmith said:


> I must have missed the memo, can anyone tell me where these Mahogany shells are for sale?


I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that it's a discontinued shade. Although it does bear a striking resemblance to the cordovan used in the C&J for Ralph Lauren shoes.


----------



## rebel222

tiesmith said:


> I must have missed the memo, can anyone tell me where these Mahogany shells are for sale?


It's no longer available.



hobscrk777 said:


> I'm not an expert, but my understanding is that it's a discontinued shade. Although it does bear a striking resemblance to the cordovan used in the C&J for Ralph Lauren shoes.


It's not close at all to the C&J for RL shell cordovan. It's more of a saturated ravello with a slight hint of brown.


----------



## maximar

When will be ever get over the love for shell cordovan? Those are just amazing!


----------



## s3scout

Added a pair of Alden Cigar LHS yesterday.


----------



## mcarthur

s3scout said:


> Added a pair of Alden Cigar LHS yesterday.


enjoy wearing


----------



## Cardinals5

Not mine, but great looking Alden mahogany pebble-grain lhs "Bootmaker Edition"


----------



## mcarthur

bb lhs


----------



## eagle2250

Cardinals5 said:


> Not mine, but great looking Alden mahogany pebble-grain lhs "Bootmaker Edition"


Cardinals5: LOL. Please tell me those are not a current offering of Alden. My LHS collection is reaching capacity!


----------



## Uncle Bill

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


Really nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Uncle Bill said:


> Really nice!


thank you


----------



## gman-17

mcarthur said:


> cigar lhs


I am going to wait an entire year for a pair of these. Ugh. The problem with being the most common size.


----------



## mcarthur

gman-17 said:


> I am going to wait an entire year for a pair of these. Ugh. The problem with being the most common size.


what is your size?


----------



## gman-17

9D. The shoe mart says they are a year away.


----------



## maximar

Cardinals5 said:


> Not mine, but great looking Alden mahogany pebble-grain lhs "Bootmaker Edition"


Very nice. I am a pebble/scotch grain fan. Where did you get the pics?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

bb burgundy


----------



## Cardinals5

maximar said:


> Very nice. I am a pebble/scotch grain fan. Where did you get the pics?


Sorry for the late reply - the pics came from an eBay auction for that pair of shoes. Rush Wilson in Greenville, SC, is selling a special order scotch grain lhs (a shade or two lighter than the above pair) from Alden for around $400 if you're interested.


----------



## maximar

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry for the late reply - the pics came from an eBay auction for that pair of shoes. Rush Wilson in Greenville, SC, is selling a special order scotch grain lhs (a shade or two lighter than the above pair) from Alden for around $400 if you're interested.


Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Allen Edmonds Cole from the 2001 catalogue (plus the Aberdeen, which appears to be the same shoe with a rubber sole, both on last #6).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green "Harrow" unlined penny loafers.

https://img529.imageshack.us/i/p1090540.jpg/
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/p1090541.jpg/
https://img833.imageshack.us/i/p1090544.jpg/
https://img825.imageshack.us/i/p1090542.jpg/


----------



## gman-17

Doctor Damage said:


> Allen Edmonds Cole from the 2001 catalogue (plus the Aberdeen, which appears to be the same shoe with a rubber sole, both on last #6).


Doc,

As usual, you find the right stuff. That is exactly what I am talking about "real" pennys.


----------



## Mazama

gman-17 said:


> Doc,
> 
> As usual, you find the right stuff. That is exactly what I am talking about "real" pennys.


gman, you are _so _right. Based on your connections at AE is there a _reason _the Cole/Aberdeen is not a standard AE style? There are truly classic and should be a standard model that is always available in multiple traditional leathers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Mazama said:


> gman, you are _so _right. Based on your connections at AE is there a _reason _the Cole/Aberdeen is not a standard AE style? There are truly classic and should be a standard model that is always available in multiple traditional leathers.


I too would like to see the Cole in production since it would provide an alternative to the LHS for those of us who find the Van last too tight over the instep (AE lasts always have more room over the instep). However, given AE currently offers the McGraw, Randolph, Westchester, and Larkin, I don't think we will see the Cole return anytime soon.


----------



## maximar

Someone at AE is actually reading this thread and they probably thinking, "what is it with these people?".
Someone at Alden is actually reading this thread and probably thinking,"Thank goodness, AE still doesn't get it!". :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dwebber18

After following this thread and enjoying the conversations and pictures for some time, I finally got to try on a pair of LHS at BB on Madison last week while on vacation. I now understand why you all like these shoes so much. They were snug across the instep but comfortably so, the shell is gorgeous, they fit wonderfully, and felt great. The BB on Madison had a few pairs of whiskey shell and I tried one on. I was waffling because I couldn't justify the price, but after we left and headed for home that afternoon my wife said I think you need those shoes, I'll order them if you want them. Of course, I said yes and told her she was the best ever, then I called and ordered them and should have them this week. All in all, not a bad price for whiskey shell with the 15% AAAC discount. I can't wait to join the shell LHS crew, and these will be my first shell shoes


----------



## Doctor Damage

maximar said:


> Someone at AE is actually reading this thread and they probably thinking, "what is it with these people?".
> Someone at Alden is actually reading this thread and probably thinking,"Thank goodness, AE still doesn't get it!". :icon_smile_big:


Except that Alden is a small volume brand compared to AE and their products only overlap in the forums, not in the real world. Alden is focused on supporting a handful of specialized retailers in the US and Japan, retailers which don't offer AE.


----------



## gman-17

Doctor Damage said:


> I too would like to see the Cole in production since it would provide an alternative to the LHS for those of us who find the Van last too tight over the instep (AE lasts always have more room over the instep). However, given AE currently offers the McGraw, Randolph, Westchester, and Larkin, I don't think we will see the Cole return anytime soon.


I think Doc is right. No problem with any of the above styles they just don't hit it exactly right for me. I like the McGraw and have thought many times about ordering that in shell but it is on the 4 last which doesn't really work for me.


----------



## dwebber18

So has anyone found 1 particular style of shoe tree fits best in these loafers over the others? Since I should get my new pair today I was going to go get some woodlore split toes like I use for most of my shoes if no one has a better suggestion.


----------



## maximar

I have both the woodlore split and the solid. The solid shoe tree works better with my LHS.


----------



## Busterdog

I'm in the market for a new pair of loafers and can't decide between Alden cigar cordovan LHS versus Crockett & Jones 'Harvard' dark brown cordovan loafer. Any advice? Is the Alden 'cigar' as dark a brown as C&J's Harvard?


----------



## Orgetorix

Busterdog said:


> I'm in the market for a new pair of loafers and can't decide between Alden cigar cordovan LHS versus Crockett & Jones 'Harvard' dark brown cordovan loafer. Any advice? Is the Alden 'cigar' as dark a brown as C&J's Harvard?


I'm assuming that the shell C&J uses for the Harvard is the same as what they use for the Polo Darltons--Horween's Dark Cognac color. I haven't seen that explicitly confirmed anywhere, but I've never seen anything else confirmed or even theorized. I could be wrong, though.

If so, Dark Cognac is a lighter brown than Cigar. And after a few years, it mellows to an even lighter medium brown.

Here's a shot of forum member Got Shell's CJ-for-PRL shoes, including the Darlton loafer:


----------



## Merle

Hand-Made Italian Calpierre Loafers


----------



## g.michael

*Uh-oh*

"You don't need any more shoes."
I tell myself this--over and over.
Then I stumble across this thread.
Then I read all 549 posts.
You and your Cigar, #8, Ravello, Whisky. Even burgundy calf.
I don't need any of that fancy pants stuff.
Then, I find myself thinking about them at work, then when I'm trying to sleep. My heart skips a beat--something is wrong.
Now I'm planning a trip to Dallas to try on some BB #8 LHS's. I'll just try 'em on--yeah that's it. Just gonna take a look.

Thanks guys. Thanks a @#$! lot.
:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle...I hope this picture transfers...had some trouble with that recently. If so, are those Whiskey? I just got a pair of Whiskey unlined from BB and wondered if this is the patina I could look forward to.


----------



## phyrpowr

PSA, sort of. Was browsing the Herring's site, and Church's has some discounted pennies, rather similar to the AE Coles above. Not quite the LHS style, but for those who have Church-fit feet...


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> Uncle...I hope this picture transfers...had some trouble with that recently. If so, are those Whiskey? I just got a pair of Whiskey unlined from BB and wondered if this is the patina I could look forward to.


Those look like Ravello to me.


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> Those look like Ravello to me.


 Same here. Whiskey would definitely be lighter.


----------



## Saltydog

TheWGP said:


> Same here. Whiskey would definitely be lighter.


Yeah, after I adjusted my computer screen, it was obvious.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Church's "Bristol". Difficult to find model, but one of their best looking, a classic.

https://img830.imageshack.us/i/bristol.jpg/


----------



## DocJott

mcarthur said:


>


Awesome! Wish I could try and buy those here in Germany (I don't know if I need the same size I wear on Barrie lace-ups or 1/2 size smaller).


----------



## PeterW

Same size as Barrie lace-ups works great for me.


----------



## joenobody0

Same size as the Barrie works for me as well.


----------



## DocJott

@PeterW,
joenobody0:

Thanks! Maybe next month (since I have other shoe plans for the current).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Crockett & Jones unlined penny loafers in scotchgrain calf.

https://img600.imageshack.us/i/garagesale7885512874208.jpg/https://img413.imageshack.us/i/garagesale7885712874208.jpg/
https://img130.imageshack.us/i/garagesale7885412874208.jpg/
https://img337.imageshack.us/i/garagesale7885612874208.jpg/
https://img823.imageshack.us/i/garagesale7885912874208.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

color 8


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## bd79cc

Sublime is the word that comes to mind, Mac. Thanks for making my day!


----------



## mcarthur

bd79cc said:


> Sublime is the word that comes to mind, Mac. Thanks for making my day!


my pleasure


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## chilton

Can someone provide any info on these? Just scored them on the bay.

Listed as Alden Brooks Brothers 2317 and appear to be calf w/ flex welt soles to my untrained eye.


----------



## well-kept

I think you just scored a pair of unlined whiskey shells. The calf BB Aldens have always been lined, afaik.


----------



## mcarthur

nephew cards,
what does your book reveal on this matter?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## brozek

mcarthur said:


> color 8


 Wow - #8 with a natural edge looks scads better than ! *Scads!* Not that I'm going to be able to buy a pair in this lifetime, but where is that make-up from?


----------



## Orgetorix

chilton said:


> View attachment 2113
> 
> 
> Can someone provide any info on these? Just scored them on the bay.
> 
> Listed as Alden Brooks Brothers 2317 and appear to be calf w/ flex welt soles to my untrained eye.





well-kept said:


> I think you just scored a pair of unlined whiskey shells. The calf BB Aldens have always been lined, afaik.


I think they are calf with regular soles that have darkened from age and wear. The part of the sole near the heel is lighter, which wouldn't be the case with flex soles.

Also, they're not shell because 1) I think I see microcreasing; 2) while they are unlined, the inside is darker than the color that the reverse side of Horween shell normally is; and 3) AFAIK this year is the first that BB has ever sold the whiskey LHS, and it's unlikely they'd show up on Ebay so soon


----------



## well-kept

^ But have you ever seen an unlined LHS in calf?


----------



## chilton

well-kept said:


> ^ But have you ever seen an unlined LHS in calf?


They are an unlined calf LHS, I've never heard them mentioned on the forum. The numbers on the inside read, 2A20 010 10 and then 2371 below. Here are some shots, a little rough but the price was right. These LHS are significantly lighter and softer than my lined #8s, they wear like slippers.


















































And an allusion to what I paired them with...


----------



## well-kept

The markings indicate 2002 as the year of manufacture, perhaps a model that was only made for a short while. Glad they feel as comfortable as they look. Wear them in good health.


----------



## The Rambler

chilton, you are a lucky man. I recently plunked for a new pair of tan lhs, and I love them, but have been thinking _if only _Alden made an unlined calf lhs. Also just ordered the flex welt snuff suede lhs mainly because they are unlined.


----------



## hsc89

I was just curious if anyone knows whether Alden makes (or has made) any of the Black Fleece shoes for BB? The guy over at ivy-style recently posted some pics on his site of selected items from the Fall 2011 line and there is a pair of pebble grain pennies that look very Alden-esque. They immediately reminded me of the pair that Patrick has posted in the past which were make-ups for a particular shop if I recall. Anyone have any inside knowledge?


----------



## joenobody0

Some are made by Alden. Specifically the black shell, and black pebble, longwings. They're made on the Grant last.


----------



## ds23pallas

The Rambler said:


> Also just ordered the flex welt snuff suede lhs mainly because they are unlined.


Please do give us a report when they arrive!


----------



## The Rambler

will do - 6 weeks; the flex welt must be popular, I tried another style a while back and they said 6 months. I've heard nothing but ooos an aahs about them on the forum.


----------



## closerlook

i am wearing a pair of the unlined suede in tan right now
pretty incredible.


----------



## closerlook

closerlook said:


> i am wearing a pair of the unlined suede in tan right now
> pretty incredible.


actually, as an aside, i just noticed that the stitching across the strap has come undone on their maiden voyage : (

i truly have the worst luck.


----------



## well-kept

It's not your luck, it's a flaw in Alden's stitching/design. Every pair of LHS I've had has come unstitched at the point where the strap meets the tongue and collar.


----------



## closerlook

well-kept said:


> It's not your luck, it's a flaw in Alden's stitching/design. Every pair of LHS I've had has come unstitched at the point where the strap meets the tongue and collar.


Do you think i should just take them to a regular shoe repair, or should i send them to alden?


----------



## well-kept

That's a tough call. Alden might just restitch them, leaving you with the same weakness. You could ask member NickV (Nick Valenti, not only an expert but a very nice fellow) at B. Nelson - VIP Shoe Restorers in NYC - for the best solution. That's what I'll be doing soon with my LHS in whiskey shell that are trailing lots of unraveled thread at that exact point.


----------



## TheWGP

This thread is understandably more dormant during the winter months, but I wanted to bring a little bit of life back to it by finally uploading photos of my "rainbow of shell" in LHS. Yes, it's not a "true" rainbow, since half are Brooks Brothers and half are Alden, but the colors are all there... at least until somebody does a #4 LHS special makeup! :icon_smile_big:

From left to right: BB black, Alden cigar, BB #8, Alden mahogany, Alden ravello, BB whiskey.









And a closer shot:


----------



## palmettoking

^ drool worthy.


----------



## Mazama

TheWGP said:


> ... I wanted to bring a little bit of life back to it by finally uploading photos of my "rainbow of shell" in LHS...From left to right: BB black, Alden cigar, BB #8, Alden mahogany, Alden ravello, BB whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer shot:


Very nice. Better keep your shoe size and street address confidential from the AAAC crowd. Just sayin'.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ good lord!


----------



## TheWGP

Thanks guys - the most interesting part to me is the color difference between mahogany and ravello. Since I've had those two, I've come to appreciate why Alden more or less switched entirely.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> This thread is understandably more dormant during the winter months, but I wanted to bring a little bit of life back to it by finally uploading photos of my "rainbow of shell" in LHS. Yes, it's not a "true" rainbow, since half are Brooks Brothers and half are Alden, but the colors are all there... at least until somebody does a #4 LHS special makeup! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> From left to right: BB black, Alden cigar, BB #8, Alden mahogany, Alden ravello, BB whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a closer shot:


nephew,
outstanding collection!


----------



## Cardinals5

Pretty incredible, TheWGP! How many pairs of shells do you have now?


----------



## Orgetorix

TheWGP said:


> From left to right: BB black, Alden cigar, BB #8, Alden mahogany, Alden ravello, BB whiskey.


I started to










because I had

but then I just went all


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> outstanding collection!


Thanks Uncle!  You'll find those mahoganies someday... a pair in 12D just sold on Ebay, actually - but you need a 9D I think? Rest assured if I see any you're the first one I contact.



Cardinals5 said:


> Pretty incredible, TheWGP! How many pairs of shells do you have now?


I'm planning a post on March 31st with a photo of all my shoes, to put a bookend on the thread I started 3/31/2010 that laid out what I had then and asked for advice. I plan for that post to be the last time I really discuss what all I've got - partly because I'm winding down acquisition a bit and partly just out of discretion and thoughts of modesty.



Orgetorix said:


> ...but then I just went all


LOL, very creative! I like it! Thanks!

Oh, and... I will try to withhold my shoe size and address... but that's pried out of me all too easily with trade offers!


----------



## AlanC

And I will note that you have properly branded shoe trees in each pair. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> And I will note that you have properly branded shoe trees in each pair. :icon_smile_wink:


Haha... I did that for the picture to make it easier to tell which were BB and which were Alden. Those are all the Alden trees I have, actually - branding on a shoe tree isn't worth paying for IMO. Yes, I know I sound like a hypocrite re: hangers... but there's a logic to my madness! Honest!


----------



## The Rambler

That is a wonderful collection, WGP. Have you ever stooped to a calf lhs?


----------



## Charles Saturn

^^^ You could pose that question to entire conclave. It seems people avoid calf like the plaque around here.


----------



## Orgetorix

Charles Saturn said:


> ^^^ You could pose that question to entire conclave. It seems people avoid calf like the plaque around here.


Not at all. If you look at my WAYW posts, you'll see that 80% of the shoes I wear are calf.

Shell just gets more facetime because it's rare and desirable and, well, that's become the forum culture.

It's also perhaps because shells are the rarest and most expensive of the distinctly Trad shoes. PTBs, pennies, tassels, and longwings in calf--from AE and Alden, not to mention the vintage makers--are a dime a dozen on Ebay. Finer footwear that would be worth discussing, _a la_ Edward Green and John Lobb, tend not to be Trad. So they don't get much play in the Trad forum.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> Thanks Uncle!  You'll find those mahoganies someday... a pair in 12D just sold on Ebay, actually - but you need a 9D I think? Rest assured if I see any you're the first one I contact.
> 
> I'm planning a post on March 31st with a photo of all my shoes, to put a bookend on the thread I started 3/31/2010 that laid out what I had then and asked for advice. I plan for that post to be the last time I really discuss what all I've got - partly because I'm winding down acquisition a bit and partly just out of discretion and thoughts of modesty.
> 
> LOL, very creative! I like it! Thanks!
> 
> Oh, and... I will try to withhold my shoe size and address... but that's pried out of me all too easily with trade offers!


nephew,
thank you


----------



## chilton

9697F


----------



## bd79cc

^Dark brown suede + Van last = very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

bd79cc said:


> ^Dark brown suede + Van last = very nice!


i second
enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

Uncle Mac, your double-sole whiskey lhs are in a class by themselves. Chilton, those dark brown suedes look wonderful.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

ok, thrifty gent, how much?


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> ok, thrifty gent, how much?


Sadly, this was the most unthrifty purchase I've made in a long time. Only 25% in the current corporate sale. I've been looking to thrift them for years, but my size never cropped up. I got tired of waiting.


----------



## The Rambler

In another 10-15 years it won't seem unthrifty at all, besides the unlined can mold to your feet from day 1!


----------



## palmettoking

They're beauts. The Horween logo inside is pretty nifty too.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Congrats Ogretorix!

Can't believe you shot it on it's side on a concrete step though...


----------



## Orgetorix

Ah, it didn't hurt 'em any. My clumsiness will likely do far worse to them soon, anyway.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

As I'm sure you know, it gets easier after the first scuff.


Wear in good health, looking forward to seeing them on your blog an waywn.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Uncle Mac, your double-sole whiskey lhs are in a class by themselves. Chilton, those dark brown suedes look wonderful.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Sadly, this was the most unthrifty purchase I've made in a long time. Only 25% in the current corporate sale. I've been looking to thrift them for years, but my size never cropped up. I got tired of waiting.


you will be very pleased with your shell lhs. based on alden track history with there annual 5% increases in five years the cost will be 775


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Ah, it didn't hurt 'em any. My clumsiness will likely do far worse to them soon, anyway.


remember vigorous brushing will remedy the scuffs


----------



## g.michael

Orgetorix said:


> Sadly, this was the most unthrifty purchase I've made in a long time. Only 25% in the current corporate sale. I've been looking to thrift them for years, but my size never cropped up. I got tired of waiting.


I'm nearing that point as well. Beautiful shoes. What size and did you size down?


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


> Ah, it didn't hurt 'em any. My clumsiness will likely do far worse to them soon, anyway.


Congrats! I would be scuffing those all over the place from walking and staring at them at the same time.


----------



## Orgetorix

g.michael said:


> I'm nearing that point as well. Beautiful shoes. What size and did you size down?


11.5D, which is my normal size. I have high insteps, so I needed room there, and it seems that most people with high insteps stay at their regular size. I did try on 11E as well, and the fit was very, very similar--perhaps a hair snugger in the heel. I went with these because the color and shine of the shell was nicer, but I'd have been happy with either size.

Which, incidentally, is exactly what the sales guy at Alden DC told me when he fitted me a couple months ago. With the lined LHS I experienced slight heel slippage which he said would go away as the soles got broken in, but with the unlined BB ones I haven't had any heel slippage at all.


----------



## Trip English

Beautiful, Org!

I think you've earned them through other thrift. Rambler & Uncle are right. Years from now they'll still be going strong and your Trad children and grandchildren will marvel at the astonishingly low price. Just remember that decades ago someone was wringing their hands over the indulgence of $13 in a BB OCBD!!!


----------



## srivats

The LHS looks really nice, Orgetorix!


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix

If Murphy's Law is operating properly, I should soon experience a thrifting flood of #8 LHS now that I've bought them at near retail price. I will keep you updated.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Great shoes Org (I wear an 11, by the way). :biggrin:


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 Alden LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 Alden LHS


+1 for lhs with argyles
could use the procedure


----------



## Steel Rim

Will do. Advice appreciated...


----------



## calfnkip

Some great looking shoes in this thread. Nice to see people appreciating quality work and wearing them regularly, too.


----------



## swb120

Mac - *love* the ravello! Where do you get your OTC argyles, by the way?


----------



## mcarthur

swb120 said:


> Mac - *love* the ravello! Where do you get your OTC argyles, by the way?


ben silver
our forum member alex kabbaz


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 LHS with procedure


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Color 8 LHS with procedure


looking very nice!


----------



## Redsrover

Those DO look very nice. My #8 LHSs are looking very similar these days and I love them. Wish this rain would let up so I can wear them. 

Headed to BB and H. Stockton today and the voice inside my head is saying "Hurry up and get that suit fitted so you can try on a pair of black cordovan unlined BB LHSs!"

Am I crazy to spend the $$ on the black cordovan LHS (BB or Alden)?

Red


----------



## The Rambler

not if you wear black loafers, and have the bucks; if need be you can rationalize it by telling yourself that with a little care they'll last you 10-20 years, and look better and better as they wear in :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Steel Rim

OK so I have the Alden Color 8 LHS pictured above (and below), but since the summer is coming, am I crazy to want the BB unlined LHS in color 8 as well? I am not looking for 20 years worth of wear, as I wore my originals (long gone) in college (I believe they were $45 new at BB--that's how long ago)


----------



## The Rambler

SR, I'm wondering the exact same thing. I like an unlined penny, and in looks and feel, they are rather different. Nice rug.


----------



## tlocke

Uncle, can you disclose where one can find the LHS in whiskey?


----------



## joenobody0

tlocke said:


> Uncle, can you disclose where one can find the LHS in whiskey?


They aren't impossible to find. Check Shoemart, Alden SF, Alden NY, and Alden DC.


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> They aren't impossible to find. Check Shoemart, Alden SF, Alden NY, and Alden DC.


i totally agree


----------



## Steel Rim

^^Thanks Rambler--
I had gotten a pair of unlined from Shoemart (2nds no less) but sent them back last year b/c I thought that they were redundant. Now I'm kicking myself as summer approaches. Just two of my several vices--Aldens and tribal rugs. Also, I like only Color 8 in shell, so no cigar...


----------



## TheWGP

mcarthur said:


> i totally agree


Yes... but also, I'm rather partial to the BB unlined, so I'd recommend calling 346 Madison asking about the whiskey unlined LHS - you never know! The first-ever run of whiskey unlined LHS appeared at 346 Madison (only!) on or before March 27 of last year! AND they're cheaper, with corp discount!


----------



## Doctor Damage

chilton said:


> They are an unlined calf LHS, I've never heard them mentioned on the forum. The numbers on the inside read, 2A20 010 10 and then 2371 below. Here are some shots, a little rough but the price was right. These LHS are significantly lighter and softer than my lined #8s, they wear like slippers.


These are the shoes Alden should be making; these, more than anything else they make, including the unlined BB, are proper penny loafers.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree - they must have a deep conviction that for $400+ a penny loafer has to have a lining.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> color 8
> argyles otc


Just beautiful! The patina! How old are these? Have to get BB unlineds myself...


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Just beautiful! The patina! How old are these? Have to get BB unlineds myself...


thank you
1986


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Wow! Enjoy them!


mcarthur said:


> thank you
> 1986


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Steel Rim

Maiden voyage BB unlined LHS Color 8: (my 3rd pair since college!)


----------



## tlocke

Redsrover said:


> Those DO look very nice. My #8 LHSs are looking very similar these days and I love them. Wish this rain would let up so I can wear them.
> 
> Headed to BB and H. Stockton today and the voice inside my head is saying "Hurry up and get that suit fitted so you can try on a pair of black cordovan unlined BB LHSs!"
> 
> Am I crazy to spend the $$ on the black cordovan LHS (BB or Alden)?
> 
> Red


I wondered if I was crazy too before I bought my black cordovan LHS at BB. They are of course incredibly comfortable and more versatile that I predicted. Now I don't regret the purchase one bit.


----------



## mcarthur

Steel Rim said:


> Maiden voyage BB unlined LHS Color 8: (my 3rd pair since college!)


i like your lhs with argyles. enjoy wearing


----------



## Cardinals5

Best picture I've seen of Florsheim Imperial shell lhs


----------



## Steel Rim

mcarthur said:


> i like your lhs with argyles. enjoy wearing


Thank you!


----------



## Steel Rim

tlocke said:


> I wondered if I was crazy too before I bought my black cordovan LHS at BB. They are of course incredibly comfortable and more versatile that I predicted. Now I don't regret the purchase one bit.


 Enjoy them! I'm saving my "lineds" for good wear and using the unlineds as (gasp!) beaters!!


----------



## The Rambler

No loafer fits me as well as Alden LHS. I thought I'd post these because calf is so underrepresented on this enjoyable thread:


----------



## maximar

Cardinals5 said:


> Best picture I've seen of Florsheim Imperial shell lhs


I am not a loafer fan but but where can I get one of these?!:crazy:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> No loafer fits me as well as Alden LHS. I thought I'd post these because calf is so underrepresented on this enjoyable thread:


nephew,
looks good to me


----------



## Cardinals5

maximar said:


> I am not a loafer fan but but where can I get one of these?!:crazy:


They've gone the way of the Dodo. That particular NOS pair went for the ridiculous price of $100.


----------



## Redsrover

Out! Out! Damned dull water spots!!


----------



## tatomird

Quick maintenance question for those with LHS in #8, do you use black edge dressing?


----------



## Orgetorix

I couldn't just say yes because the message was too short, but yes.


----------



## maximar

tatomird said:


> Quick maintenance question for those with LHS in #8, do you use black edge dressing?


I do, cause black edge dressing is all I have. I would use brown if I can get a hold of one.


----------



## joenobody0

tatomird said:


> Quick maintenance question for those with LHS in #8, do you use black edge dressing?


Brown for all #8 shoes.


----------



## Orgetorix

maximar said:


> I do, cause black edge dressing is all I have. I would use brown if I can get a hold of one.





joenobody0 said:


> Brown for all #8 shoes.


Maybe I'm missing something, but why would you use brown edge dressing on a shoe that comes from the factory with black edges?


----------



## well-kept

^ Maybe because once they're yours you can make them your own, any way you wish. Alden's aesthetic is sometimes a bit unimaginative. I allow my sole edges to lighten an all but black shoes.


----------



## joenobody0

Orgetorix said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but why would you use brown edge dressing on a shoe that comes from the factory with black edges?


Per Alden SF #8 shoes come with brown dressing. I know that my #8 shoes, dressed with brown, continue to look stock. My black dressed shoes are much darker.


----------



## tatomird

joe:

What brand of edge dressing do you use?


----------



## joenobody0

tatomird said:


> joe:
> 
> What brand of edge dressing do you use?


Lincoln edge dressing is what Alden SF sold me.


----------



## brozek

joenobody0 said:


> Brown for all #8 shoes.


 This is probably the wrong spot for this question, but is it possible to re-edge a pair of shoes from black to brown (or even natural)? I sent a pair off to be recrafted, and they came back with black edge dressing instead of natural, which is what I asked for. Short of having them re-resoled, am I out of luck?


----------



## joenobody0

brozek said:


> This is probably the wrong spot for this question, but is it possible to re-edge a pair of shoes from black to brown (or even natural)? I sent a pair off to be recrafted, and they came back with black edge dressing instead of natural, which is what I asked for. Short of having them re-resoled, am I out of luck?


You can definitely change the color. I probably wouldn't do it myself but a cobbler should have no problem. They would either sand the edges down with a fine grit sand paper (you could do this at home), or use some sort of chemical to remove the stain.

You could always get some brown dressing and just start using it. It might warm up the black edges with time.


----------



## Bucksfan

*More AE Cole... compared to AE Randolph*

I am thoroughly enjoying the pics and comments in this thread. I have not read all of it - but I noticed quite a few comments about the Allen Edmonds Cole. I recently found a pair of Coles in Shell (I assume #8 Shell originally, which has mellowed significantly and to my eye, beautifully)... and thought it might be helpful to post these. Both are in size 12D. From a fit perspective, the heel of the Randolph is significantly tighter, while the forefoot of the Cole is the tighter of the two.



















The pictures include my pair of 3-month old AE Randolph in #8 (on the left) and (unknown age) AE Cole (on the right). The sole of the Coles say "shell cordovan" but these were apparently produced prior to when AE began using the J. Reddenbach soles. Finally, the Coles seem to have a very thick sole - near double-oak in my estimation.


----------



## g.michael

Wow!! The shell Cole looks quite a bit like the C&J Harvard (aka the RL Darlton full strap penny loafer). I would think that would be a winner for AE if they brought it back. Great find Bucksfan.


----------



## jamesensor

The Cole is a beautiful shoe -- I will keep my eye out for a pair.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Cole in shell is as rare as hen's teeth - great find.


----------



## closerlook

brozek said:


> This is probably the wrong spot for this question, but is it possible to re-edge a pair of shoes from black to brown (or even natural)? I sent a pair off to be recrafted, and they came back with black edge dressing instead of natural, which is what I asked for. Short of having them re-resoled, am I out of luck?


you wouldn't be able to change the top of the welt, but you can in fact just carefully sand down the edges and buy some brown edge dressing or stain. be careful though. I've done it successfully. 
I've also given welts a significant shave when one shoe is significantly wider than the other (this problem happens with Alden 1 out of 4 pairs in my experience).

B. Nelson would probably take care of this for you too.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## closerlook

Uncle, 
Have you found that ravello and whiskey shell is often looser than color8 shell?


----------



## Serenus

I have resolved to buy the brown cordovan version. But they are not listed on Bb's current web site. Bah! 

I assume I can just go to my local store and order a pair??


----------



## closerlook

bb doesn't carry the cigar (brown) version. they carry burgundy shell, and the nyc store carries light tan (whiskey) in-store only.

The bb model is unlined, while all of the alden models (in all colors) are lined.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> Uncle,
> Have you found that ravello and whiskey shell is often looser than color8 shell?


i have not had this experience


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Serenus

Thank you, closerlook! I think I am going to have to go with the Ravello color after scrolling through hundreds of posts on this thread and mopping up a small puddle of drool which collected on the floor in front of me.

Anyway, the Ravellos are listed on "TheShoeMart"...is it hard to get a size 11? Is this a good online seller, or is there something better?


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

Shoemart is tops for Alden shell. They have the best variety for sure. Everybody's prices are about the same


----------



## The Rambler

Edwin Ek said:


> Everybody's prices are about the same


Ken Sherman of Sherman Bros told me that Alden is very anti-discounting, and no one dares do it online, though, at Sherman's anyway, you get about 10% off in-store. He said Alden almost dropped BB in 2008-9, when BB panicked and put Alden stuff at 30 off.


----------



## jamesensor

Finally pulled the trigger on the BB LHS during the friends and family sale. The pair that came in the mail had some heal slippage, so I spent an hour walking around Brooks yesterday. Ended up with the same size shoe, but a radically different fit. Go figure. Anyway, hard wood floors in my apartment + carpet at the office = maiden voyage once I got to work.


----------



## The Rambler

Not sure if these are lhs or not. Alden doesn't call them that, they're flex welt, and unlined, which I don't think any Alden lhs are, the more's the pity. But they are Van last, which fits me better than any other loafer.


----------



## mcarthur

jamesensor said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the BB LHS during the friends and family sale. The pair that came in the mail had some heal slippage, so I spent an hour walking around Brooks yesterday. Ended up with the same size shoe, but a radically different fit. Go figure. Anyway, hard wood floors in my apartment + carpet at the office = maiden voyage once I got to work.


enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Not sure if these are lhs or not. Alden doesn't call them that, they're flex welt, and unlined, which I don't think any Alden lhs are, the more's the pity. But they are Van last, which fits me better than any other loafer.


they are alden and good looking suede


----------



## jamesensor

mcarthur said:


> enjoy wearing


Many thanks!


----------



## Pugin

Don't know if this has already been posted...


----------



## srivats

Pugin said:


> Don't know if this has already been posted...
> 
> https://img2.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/e7/4d/jtdnc676/folder/408021/img_408021_35490542_3?1267234813


Seems like they don't like hotlinking -- I just rehosted that pic on imgur for you -


----------



## srivats

The Rambler said:


> Not sure if these are lhs or not. Alden doesn't call them that, they're flex welt, and unlined, which I don't think any Alden lhs are, the more's the pity. But they are Van last, which fits me better than any other loafer.
> 
> https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af215/7734_2010/IMG_1129.jpg?t=1305576184


Looks great Rambler! Did you have to get a different size due to the fact that these are unlined?



Bucksfan said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying the pics and comments in this thread. I have not read all of it - but I noticed quite a few comments about the Allen Edmonds Cole. I recently found a pair of Coles in Shell (I assume #8 Shell originally, which has mellowed significantly and to my eye, beautifully)... and thought it might be helpful to post these. Both are in size 12D. From a fit perspective, the heel of the Randolph is significantly tighter, while the forefoot of the Cole is the tighter of the two.
> 
> https://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx27/goingshort/shoes/comp1.jpg
> 
> https://i738.photobucket.com/albums/xx27/goingshort/shoes/comp2.jpg
> 
> The pictures include my pair of 3-month old AE Randolph in #8 (on the left) and (unknown age) AE Cole (on the right). The sole of the Coles say "shell cordovan" but these were apparently produced prior to when AE began using the J. Reddenbach soles. Finally, the Coles seem to have a very thick sole - near double-oak in my estimation.


Looks wise, I like both these models much more than the alden LHS. The Cole especially looks really great.


----------



## The Rambler

srivats said:


> Looks great Rambler! Did you have to get a different size due to the fact that these are unlined?


I go down a half size on Van last, anyway, but these fit a tiny bit easier than other lhs I have.


----------



## Doctor Damage

srivats said:


> The Cole especially looks really great.


It's a shame they dropped that model. It would be nice to have an LHS competitor for those of us who have fit problems with the Van last.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green "Harrow" unlined calfskin loafers.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/155/kgrhqzhwe2i9fbfvbnlmhut.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/219/kgrhqvg8e1fkwjuutbnlmif.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/kgrhqjhqe1f0hvjunbnlmji.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/kgrhqrjqe2ipifi6obnlmi0.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/859/kgrhqnlse2flowwqjbnlmje.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## jradosev

mcarthur said:


> whiskey
> argyles otc


Beauties, Mac! Whiskey can sometimes seem a little anemic for e.g. LWBs, but your shoes leave no doubt that it is perfectly suited for the LHS.


----------



## mcarthur

jradosev said:


> Beauties, Mac! Whiskey can sometimes seem a little anemic for e.g. LWBs, but your shoes leave no doubt that it is perfectly suited for the LHS.


welcome to the forum
thank you


----------



## Doctor Damage

BB unlined loafers, the way Alden used to make them: full leather heels.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/unlinedlhs.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

Doctor Damage said:


> BB unlined loafers, the way Alden used to make them: full leather heels.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/231/unlinedlhs.jpg/


alden makes them for BB


----------



## Bird Shooter




----------



## Cardinals5

Doctor Damage said:


> It's a shame they dropped that model. It would be nice to have an LHS competitor for those of us who have fit problems with the Van last.


A NOS pair of AE Coles in burnished tan (10.5D on ebay if anyone wants them: )


----------



## mcarthur

Bird Shooter said:


>


enjoy wearing


----------



## g.michael

Bird Shooter said:


>


Very nice! Good ol' color 8--just a unique shade!


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Royal Imperial shell lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim Royal Imperial shell lhs


nephew,
i hope you are the new owner-apply procedure they will look o/s


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i hope you are the new owner-apply procedure they will look o/s


Unfortunately, I'm not the owner - just posted them since I don't think they've been posted in this thread before.


----------



## TheWGP

Those Florsheims look very nice - I'd really like to acquire some of those in 11E since old Florsheims seem to fit very TTS. 

I've given my BB unlined whiskey LHS a workout lately in this summery-at-last weather we've been having - did anyone ever hear if BB did that special run again this spring/summer?


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Unfortunately, I'm not the owner - just posted them since I don't think they've been posted in this thread before.


i am sorry to hear this


----------



## chilton

TheWGP said:


> Those Florsheims look very nice - I'd really like to acquire some of those in 11E since old Florsheims seem to fit very TTS.
> 
> I've given my BB unlined whiskey LHS a workout lately in this summery-at-last weather we've been having - did anyone ever hear if BB did that special run again this spring/summer?


I was wondering the same thing, may have to make a call to 346 Madison tomorrow.


----------



## Doctor Damage

John Lobb Paris "Lopez"

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/838be4c48447471a8189b9e.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/834/650724c6941b4d4dbf57323.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

chilton said:


> I was wondering the same thing, may have to make a call to 346 Madison tomorrow.


any word on this? did they do a run of whiskey again this year?


----------



## TheWGP

closerlook said:


> any word on this? did they do a run of whiskey again this year?


I just called for the heck of it and they said they did have them, but they are now 100% sold out. This isn't surprising, because last year they were introduced in the March-April timeframe, sold out, and were restocked once at some point, which also sold out.

The lady on the phone said they MIGHT get some in with the next shipment from Alden on October 18th - but she was so quick with that date, a Tuesday, that I don't know. I'd say if you're particularly looking for the whiskey unlined LHS, you should call 346 Madison's men's shoes department back every month or so and just inquire.


----------



## closerlook

thanks wgp. yeah, that date is likely made made up.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## The Rambler

A year or so ago, I didn't have a single pair of Alden slip-ons, lots of Aldens, but no loafers. I had a pair of tassels once, but they just didn't fit, and I finally gave them to my son and wrote off Alden, which I hated to do because I wear loafers 4 out of 5 days. Finally, thanks to this thread, I decided to give the lhs a try. Ken Sherman at Sherman bros. told me to size a half down, which I'd also read here, so I tried it, and from the moment I put them on I knew that it was the best loafer fit I'd ever had. So now, with the recent purchase of a pair in black, I have completed my collection. Obviously nothing compared to Mac's, or the noble group WGP showed a while back, or that of many followers of this thread, no doubt, but here it is:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> A year or so ago, I didn't have a single pair of Alden slip-ons, lots of Aldens, but no loafers. I had a pair of tassels once, but they just didn't fit, and I finally gave them to my son and wrote off Alden, which I hated to do because I wear loafers 4 out of 5 days. Finally, thanks to this thread, I decided to give the lhs a try. Ken Sherman at Sherman bros. told me to size a half down, which I'd also read here, so I tried it, and from the moment I put them on I knew that it was the best loafer fit I'd ever had. So now, with the recent purchase of a pair in black, I have completed my collection. Obviously nothing compared to Mac's, or the noble group WGP showed a while back, or that of many followers of this thread, no doubt, but here it is:


nephew,
very nice collection
i see in my crystal ball some additions to your lhs collection do the fact that you need them for saturday and sunday


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## shms59

mcarthur said:


> color 8
> argyles otc


Where do you like to get your soles? I like the natural edge.


----------



## mcarthur

shms59 said:


> Where do you like to get your soles? I like the natural edge.


alden special order, alden limited edition, alden restoration or b.nelson restoration


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## closerlook

Does anyone here actually wear their loafers a little loose? I noticed in that last pic, uncle's whiskey LHS have a pretty wide opening like many of mine end up having.
I find I need to get them looser because if I don't my toes are crushed - the result is a bigger throat opening and admittedly a little slippage.


----------



## shms59

closerlook said:


> Does anyone here actually wear their loafers a little loose? I noticed in that last pic, uncle's whiskey LHS have a pretty wide opening like many of mine end up having.
> I find I need to get them looser because if I don't my toes are crushed - the result is a bigger throat opening and admittedly a little slippage.


I do go a little bigger- once they break in they sort of form-fit so there is less slippage and my feet appreciate the extra toe room.


----------



## well-kept

Yes, it's interesting how they can start loose in the heel and collar and then after a period of wear actually hold the foot better.


----------



## closerlook

good thoughts
I'd be interested to hear more opinions as well.

thanks guys


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cheaney "Howard R" (with Dainite soles).

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/a5267e672e68.jpg/


----------



## Doctor Damage

The Rambler said:


> A year or so ago, I didn't have a single pair of Alden slip-ons, lots of Aldens, but no loafers. I had a pair of tassels once, but they just didn't fit, and I finally gave them to my son and wrote off Alden, which I hated to do because I wear loafers 4 out of 5 days. Finally, thanks to this thread, I decided to give the lhs a try. Ken Sherman at Sherman bros. told me to size a half down, which I'd also read here, so I tried it, and from the moment I put them on I knew that it was the best loafer fit I'd ever had. So now, with the recent purchase of a pair in black, I have completed my collection. Obviously nothing compared to Mac's, or the noble group WGP showed a while back, or that of many followers of this thread, no doubt, but here it is:


I'm glad the Van last works for you (my feet still hurt) and I'm particularly delighted to see you haven't just bought the shell #8 version but have acquired a nice range of leathers & colours.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, DD. Your pebble Cheaneys are gorgeous.


----------



## TheWGP

Very nice post & photo, Rambler! Mac is right, though - you need Saturday and Sunday coverage. 

I've been sort of thinking about finding a LHS, either lined or unlined, in suede... how have you enjoyed yours? Fit much different from the shells? They look great.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, WGP, I enjoy them very much, they are exceedingly comfortable; the unlined are a tad looser fitting than my other lhs, but nothing like a full half size.


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## Solomander

I have a case of ravello envy. Nice ones, MMMM.


----------



## mcarthur

Solomander said:


> I have a case of ravello envy. Nice ones, MMMM.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## Georgia

mcarthur said:


> whiskey


Outstanding. Best shell color IMHO.


----------



## TommyDawg

Mac, I'm sure you've answered this before, but what is your brand of socks? Thanks.
Tom


----------



## mcarthur

Georgia said:


> Outstanding. Best shell color IMHO.


thank you
you have good taste


----------



## mcarthur

TommyDawg said:


> Mac, I'm sure you've answered this before, but what is your brand of socks? Thanks.
> Tom


the argyles otc
1-marcoliani
2-ben silver


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
sans argyles


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## jt2gt

*Unionmade Snuff Suede*

Anyone try these:

https://www.unionmadegoods.com/Alde...de_Penny_Loafer_with_Red_Brick_Sole_1735.html

Just picked them up in like new condition, but a tad too big. Great...amazing easy to wear shoes.

Anyone wear size 8.5...probably gonna sell cheap. If they fit, they would be keepers for sure.

JT


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Serenus

*Finally took the plunge*

I just ordered the Alden Ravello LHSs from theshoemart. Feeling good!! Wallet on the other hand...

Now my question: there has been a lot of discussion about argyle socks here. Are Ben Silver wool argyles much better than BB's? I am thinking of ordering a half dozen or so.


----------



## maximar

Try STP. They have some pantharellas sometimes for a good price. If you sign up, you can even get them for an additional 30% off. Congrats!


----------



## mcarthur

Serenus said:


> I just ordered the Alden Ravello LHSs from theshoemart. Feeling good!! Wallet on the other hand...
> 
> Now my question: there has been a lot of discussion about argyle socks here. Are Ben Silver wool argyles much better than BB's? I am thinking of ordering a half dozen or so.


i would rate bs over bb


----------



## joenobody0

mcarthur said:


> i would rate bs over bb


I haven't been overly impressed with BB socks. The only ones I've been pleased with were the Sea Island Cotton argyles.


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> I haven't been overly impressed with BB socks. The only ones I've been pleased with were the Sea Island Cotton argyles.


you should consider the marcoliani argyles (merino wool)


----------



## mcarthur

joenobody0 said:


> I haven't been overly impressed with BB socks. The only ones I've been pleased with were the Sea Island Cotton argyles.











bs sea island cotton argyles


----------



## Serenus

They arrived yesterday...absolutely beautiful shoes! Image taken this morning, with the iconic Flatirons of Boulder, Colorado, in the background...


----------



## mcarthur

Serenus said:


> They arrived yesterday...absolutely beautiful shoes! Image taken this morning, with the iconic Flatirons of Boulder, Colorado, in the background...
> 
> View attachment 2826


very sharp ravello lhs and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

cigar 
argyles otc


----------



## TheWGP

Mahogany LHS, a rare outing.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> Mahogany LHS, a rare outing.


nephew,
very sharp


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^Those #8 look very nice.


----------



## dorji

Didn't Bandit just get a pair of LHS??


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^Those #8 look very nice.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Didn't Bandit just get a pair of LHS??


he recently posted his good looking pair


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## andrel42

Any Swiss colleagues interested, passed by La Griffe Ausoni in Lausanne on Saturday and they are having a 30% off sale on all Aldens and Allen Edmonds; 50% off the ground floor clothing as well - Some very nice pieces there!


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color8 argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

color 8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> whiskey lhs
> argyles otc


mac, looks like an alden box - anything good come in?


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> mac, looks like an alden box - anything good come in?


nephew,
of course!


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

^^New cigars? Looking good.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^New cigars? Looking good.


thank you
well taken care of


----------



## Dragoon

Been watching college football and shining shoes. What a great way to spend a blustery day.

These shoes are a bargain at half the price considering that they show no sign of ever wearing out. Seemed a little dry, and very dirty, so I wiped them down with a wet cloth and applied venetian cream.


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> Been watching college football and shining shoes. What a great way to spend a blustery day.
> 
> These shoes are a bargain at half the price considering that they show no sign of ever wearing out. Seemed a little dry, and very dirty, so I wiped them down with a wet cloth and applied venetian cream.


good looking shine on your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyle otc


----------



## joenobody0

mcarthur said:


> ravello
> argyle otc


Ravello is the #1 color for the LHS.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyle otc


----------



## g.michael

My first ones. These are very easy to break in.


----------



## Joe Tradly

My LHS are away at the Alden Spa. 10 weeks....so so long to wait...

JB


----------



## Dragoon

Joe Tradly said:


> My LHS are away at the Alden Spa. 10 weeks....so so long to wait...
> 
> JB


Any chance of before and after photos when you get them back?


----------



## mcarthur

g.michael said:


> My first ones. These are very easy to break in.


enjoy wearing!


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Tradly said:


> My LHS are away at the Alden Spa. 10 weeks....so so long to wait...
> 
> JB


nephew,
please post pictures after return from restoration


----------



## mcarthur

color 8 lhs
argyles oyc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello 
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## tallclay

Mac,

I notice that your #8s have the multi-layer "natural" heel. The #8s from BB (as seen at the top of this page) and on TheShoeMart appear to be stained solid black.

Can you fill me in on where and how you came upon this combo?

Thanks!


----------



## Orgetorix

tallclay said:


> Mac,
> 
> I notice that your #8s have the multi-layer "natural" heel. The #8s from BB (as seen at the top of this page) and on TheShoeMart appear to be stained solid black.
> 
> Can you fill me in on where and how you came upon this combo?
> 
> Thanks!


https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/


----------



## tallclay

Orgetorix said:


> https://www.bnelsonshoes.com/


Do you mean to say that they are not offered OTR, but exist only as a re-sole option?


----------



## Orgetorix

tallclay said:


> Do you mean to say that they are not offered OTR, but exist only as a re-sole option?


Yes. Mac has his done by B. Nelson, last I heard.


----------



## tallclay

Thank you.


----------



## mcqueen007

g.michael said:


> My first ones. These are very easy to break in.


Beautiful! Could you wear these with shorts, as well as trousers?


----------



## Joe Tradly

Well, ten weeks was really more like six, so that's fun.

Suspect this has been discussed already, but the new soles and insoles are marked "Alden Restoration". Not sure how I feel about that. I mean, it doesn't really bother me, but I rather liked how they used to come back as if they were from the showroom.

JB



Joe Tradly said:


> My LHS are away at the Alden Spa. 10 weeks....so so long to wait...
> 
> JB


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## Tilton

Ready to pull the trigger on some cigar shell LHS's today. I wear a 13D in AE lasts 7 and 8. Is the consensus that I should order a 12.5 E?


----------



## Orgetorix

I found the 11E and 11.5D to fit virtually the same on my feet. I went with the 11.5D only because I liked the color of that particular pair better.


----------



## Dr. D

Be aware that for some there is no comfortable size in the LHS. The vamp is quite low and can feel like it is pressing down on the top of your foot. The low vamp feels even more pronounced in the lined Alden models compared to the unlined Brooks LHS. If you have not tried the LHS model on before, I would recommend going to your local Brooks and seeing if they fit you well. If that isn't possible, I'd order a couple of different sized pairs from Shoemart and then return the one(s) that do not fit well.


----------



## Tilton

Low vamps usually work well for me. My go-to "dressy shoe" through college was a pair of very low vamped Zelli loafers, so I'm not sure the low vamp is a concern. I have a pair of ebay'd Cape Cod beefrolls in 13D that fit well, but from what I keep reading, it's a sort of impossible comparison to make.


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## Tilton

mcarthur said:


> cigar


Making me drool. Mine should be here tomorrow.


----------



## mcarthur

Tilton said:


> Making me drool. Mine should be here tomorrow.


thank you
you will have a big smile on your face


----------



## Tilton

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> you will have a big smile on your face


LHS's came in today. They fit right all around except on the back half of the right foot. I bought them on ebay, so I can't exchange them, but the length is right, the width in the forefoot is right, and the left heel fits great, but the right is a bit too roomy. I have about 1/4" or so too much room. They don't slip when I walk, but they look and feel a tad sloppy when I'm standing. They don't seem to have seen particularly heavy wear, either (insoles look brand new, soles are 8/10).

Can I, as with calf leather loafers, dampen the area and let them bake in the sun for an afternoon and see if it will tighten them up a bit? Or am I doomed to resell them?


----------



## Topsider

Tilton said:


> the left heel fits great, but the right is a bit too roomy


Heel pads.

---> https://www.amazon.com/Heavenly-Heelz-Cushions-Slipping-Petals-Buttercup/dp/B0016W6QHM


----------



## zightx

Got my LHS today. Do you think the strap is a bit to dark or are they acceptable?


----------



## Topsider

^ Looks good to me. :thumbs-up:

Enjoy.


----------



## mcarthur

zightx said:


> Got my LHS today. Do you think the strap is a bit to dark or are they acceptable?
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
argyles otc


----------



## dorji

I think they look nice with the dark strap.

Whiskeys are good too.


----------



## mjo_1

This may or may not be old news, but I noticed these in the new J. Crew spring catalog and thought they'd be of interest here. Looks like a Whiskey-ish color but in calf.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/shoes/AldenForJCrew/PRDOVR~60520/60520.jsp


----------



## Bandit44

Might as well add to the collection
Unlined BB by Alden


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## Marmottan

Very nice shells Uncle, as always.

My last BB LHS are still virgin. 
BB LHS black shell.


----------



## mcarthur

Marmottan said:


> Very nice shells Uncle, as always.
> 
> My last BB LHS are still virgin.
> BB LHS black shell.


thank you
enjoy wearing your lhs


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## bluenose

*SUEDE LHS*

Enough already with the same old black, burgundy and Mac's interminable whiskey and Ravello. Where are the suede LHS versions? Somebody has got to have some. Post some pics.


----------



## mcarthur

bluenose said:


> Enough already with the same old black, burgundy and Mac's interminable whiskey and Ravello. Where are the suede LHS versions? Somebody has got to have some. Post some pics.


do you mean suede tassel?


----------



## The Rambler

bluenose, look back in this thread, and ye shall find: I can think of 3 members who have posted the unlined snuff-colored ones.


----------



## The Rambler

and I should add that they are supremely comfortable; all Alden suedes are.


----------



## hookem12387

Unlined snuff suede, they're like slippers:


----------



## brantley11

^Where would one acquire a pair of unlined suede LHS?


----------



## The Rambler

I got mine from Sherman Bros. Shoe Mart has them.


----------



## sclemmons

Picked up a pair of these recently at LSBH. Tie up cousin of the LHS.


----------



## dcjacobson

^ What is "LSBH"?
Thanks,
Don


----------



## Preacher

Leather Soul in Beverly Hills


----------



## bluenose

Thanks, hookem12387. I'm going to order a pair but couldn't decide between the snuff and the tan. I now think the snuff will be more versatile. Oh, and the reason I'm ordering these and a pair of cordovan LHS is because they come in 12.5E, a somewhat rare size. Shoemakers seem to skip that size and just go from 12 to 13. 13 is just too damn big and 12 is now (old feet) too small. I just want shoes that fit and, of course, look great.


----------



## Tilton

I wear a 13D in literally every shoe I own but I sized down to a 12.5E on the LHS and they fit great so you may want to try them on or order multiple sizes.


----------



## The Rambler

same here, plus, the unlined suede has a particularly easy fit.


----------



## conductor

My pair. I love these shoes and I have a hard time letting them sit on the days when I'm wearing a different pair.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## Steel Rim

Color 8 BB unlined:


----------



## dorji

Nice looking LHS fellas.


----------



## mcarthur

ravello


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## tonylumpkin

Mac, you seem to have every LHS color available...except black. Is that true?


----------



## Steel Rim

#8 for BB
Orvis Classics
RLP Argyles


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden Color 8 lined:


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

#8 lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

#8
argyles otc


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tilton said:


> LHS's came in today. They fit right all around except on the back half of the right foot. I bought them on ebay, so I can't exchange them, but the length is right, the width in the forefoot is right, and the left heel fits great, but the right is a bit too roomy. I have about 1/4" or so too much room. They don't slip when I walk, but they look and feel a tad sloppy when I'm standing. They don't seem to have seen particularly heavy wear, either (insoles look brand new, soles are 8/10).
> 
> Can I, as with calf leather loafers, dampen the area and let them bake in the sun for an afternoon and see if it will tighten them up a bit? Or am I doomed to resell them?


If the heels don't slip when you walk then they fit fine. The Van last is not a forgiving last for many people and it appears you're one of the lucky people for whom it fits. If the shoes feel a "tad sloppy when standing" then it's because you probably spend most of your time sitting. If you were on your feet a lot you'd be grateful to have shoes that don't slip when walking but which have enough room to allow your feet to breathe and to expand as the day passes without the shoes becoming too tight.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Orgetorix said:


> 11.5D, which is my normal size. I have high insteps, so I needed room there, and it seems that most people with high insteps stay at their regular size. I did try on 11E as well, and the fit was very, very similar--perhaps a hair snugger in the heel. I went with these because the color and shine of the shell was nicer, but I'd have been happy with either size.
> 
> Which, incidentally, is exactly what the sales guy at Alden DC told me when he fitted me a couple months ago. With the lined LHS I experienced slight heel slippage which he said would go away as the soles got broken in, but with the unlined BB ones I haven't had any heel slippage at all.


I had the same experience with sizing the Van last: no matter what size/width combo I tried, they all fit about the same. It was bizarre and it's not something I've ever encountered with any other brand or last.


----------



## mcarthur

#8


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey


----------



## mcarthur

cigar


----------



## mcarthur

ravello
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey
marcoliani merino wool argyles


----------



## IAmTheEye

In all honesty, how well suited are these to being summer shoes? I know how warm my shell boots are. I haven't really worn them much in warmer weather, though, and obviously these are far from boots. 
I'm also struggling to decide between #8 and whiskey. The #8s are more versatile overall, but the whiskey is such a beautiful color and probably a better choice for a summer shoe. Any advice on that matter?


----------



## mcarthur

IAmTheEye said:


> In all honesty, how well suited are these to being summer shoes? I know how warm my shell boots are. I haven't really worn them much in warmer weather, though, and obviously these are far from boots.
> I'm also struggling to decide between #8 and whiskey. The #8s are more versatile overall, but the whiskey is such a beautiful color and probably a better choice for a summer shoe. Any advice on that matter?


my recommendation for the lhs is go for whiskey if you can get it. I wear my shells all year even boots and chukkas in the summer.


----------



## IAmTheEye

mcarthur said:


> my recommendation for the lhs is go for whiskey if you can get it. I wear my shells all year even boots and chukkas in the summer.


Glad to hear that they aren't too hot in the summer time. I'm leaning even more towards the whiskey now.

EDIT I purchased them. They should be here Thursday.


----------



## mcarthur

IAmTheEye said:


> Glad to hear that they aren't too hot in the summer time. I'm leaning even more towards the whiskey now.
> 
> EDIT I purchased them. They should be here Thursday.


that is good news you were able to get the whiskey lhs
remember to use the break in method


----------



## niv

IAmTheEye said:


> Glad to hear that they aren't too hot in the summer time. I'm leaning even more towards the whiskey now.
> 
> EDIT I purchased them. They should be here Thursday.


Where did you get them? I've been trying to find a pair in 13D and nobody seems to have them.


----------



## IAmTheEye

The Shoe Mart had a pair in 9D. They may be the best fitting pair of shoes I have and I am usually a 10D. I tried a pair on in #8 at Pelle Line in NJ, though, so I knew the fit would be on point. (The Pelle Line site said that they had them in cigar. Now, I am really glad that they didn't have my size.)









EDIT: None of which is to say that I won't be putting in my carpet time.


----------



## IAmTheEye

There were some minor creases happening when the arrived, but they are in great condition and the soles look new. I'm guessing someone didn't love the fit as much as I do.


----------



## mcarthur

IAmTheEye said:


> There were some minor creases happening when the arrived, but they are in great condition and the soles look new. I'm guessing someone didn't love the fit as much as I do.


wear in good health


----------



## rwj

Two questions from a new member who has greatly enjoyed this thread and has long been contemplating a pair of Alden LHS loafers for use in my business-casual office environment: 

(1) Sizing. I've been told that the Van last runs a solid half-size large. I've got a pair of cordovan tassels on the Aberdeen last in a 9, which fit well with just a bit of room. Should I be going down to an 8.5? I'd be wearing them both with and without socks, depending on season. 

(2) Color/material. I'm buying these to ease my reliance on my other two primary work shoes--the aforementioned tassels in Color 8 cordovan and a pair of dark brown boarskin Gucci bits. I definitely want to stay on the brown side of the spectrum--I don't wear black, don't work in a formal environment, and my burgundy base is covered. I have always liked suede, and don't have any suede shoes in my regular rotation. (a) Would suede be too casual for the office? It's business-casual, but also a law firm--so dress ranges from suits to khakis, loafers, and tie-less oxfords; my bosses typically wear bit loafers, unless in suits. But I need these shoes to do some heavy lifting, so to speak--worn at least once, maybe twice per week, with varying levels of formality. (Plus, I need to appear worth my bill.) Is suede a good choice? (b) Color? I love snuff, at least in isolation--it's just beautiful and rich. But would dark brown be more practical, both in terms of coordinating with clothing and durability? I imagine primarily wearing these with khakis, in stone or regular khaki. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide with these rambling questions, oh keepers of the LHS flame.


----------



## mcarthur

you should take a drive to Norwalk and stop at shoe mart. the general rule of thumb is that the 8.5 should work for you. lhs should not be worn with a suit and tie. consider #8 full strap or #8 ptb which would be versatile


----------



## rwj

Thanks for the advice. I'm actually in New York, so I have a few options (Citishoes, etc.) for trying them on in person (that is, if I ever have a spare second during a workday). I definitely wouldn't ever wear them with a suit--I am trying to find a shoe for casual Fridays and other days when I don't need to wear a suit, to ease my reliance on my bit loafers.


----------



## mcarthur

rwj said:


> Thanks for the advice. I'm actually in New York, so I have a few options (Citishoes, etc.) for trying them on in person (that is, if I ever have a spare second during a workday). I definitely wouldn't ever wear them with a suit--I am trying to find a shoe for casual Fridays and other days when I don't need to wear a suit, to ease my reliance on my bit loafers.


I would go with either the full strap or ptb over your horse bit loafer


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs


----------



## Macjedi

Greetings! First time poster, long time lurker. I got my first pair of 986's delivered yesterday from Alden DC and following Mac's break-in procedure. Just thought I'd share and start getting my post count up. Cheers!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Macjedi:
Welcome to AAAC and may you long wear those new Alden's and do so only in good health! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Macjedi

Thanks eagle2250!


----------



## mr7864

Newcomer question:

I really don't mean to offend at all, but I'm curious about what drives the appeal of the LHS. These are obviously well constructed/sturdy shoes with superior materials. But after looking at these for a while, what I see is an _expensive_ shoe that really is a penny loafer variant, doesn't crease gracefully, and has a half-strap that really doesn't look to me as sophisticated for this price level. I know it's a matter of taste and no offense intended; just curious about the appeal.

My preferences are generally tassel loafers, Park Avenues, wingtips, etc. Can't deal with Weejun junk right now.

Thanks.


----------



## Steel Rim




----------



## Tilton

mr7864 said:


> Newcomer question:
> 
> I really don't mean to offend at all, but I'm curious about what drives the appeal of the LHS. These are obviously well constructed/sturdy shoes with superior materials. But after looking at these for a while, what I see is an _expensive_ shoe that really is a penny loafer variant, doesn't crease gracefully, and has a half-strap that really doesn't look to me as sophisticated for this price level. I know it's a matter of taste and no offense intended; just curious about the appeal.
> 
> My preferences are generally tassel loafers, Park Avenues, wingtips, etc. Can't deal with Weejun junk right now.
> 
> Thanks.


I know this guy hasn't been on here since the day he made this post, but I'd like to point out that price doesn't equate to formality.

Also that LHSs crease better than any PAs in my experience.


----------



## mr7864

I'm here almost every day but don't always log in. It's just an opinion; just aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Tilton

mr7864 said:


> I'm here almost every day but don't always log in. It's just an opinion; just aren't my cup of tea.


Not holdin' it against you. Tassels top my list, but my PAs are the least-worn shoe in my closet. My LHSs are in the middle of the pack (I guess the novelty and newness have worn off by now) and tassels in one form or another get the nod at least 2 of 5 days a week.


----------



## Steve Smith

mr7864 said:


> I really don't mean to offend at all, but I'm curious about what drives the appeal of the LHS.
> 
> Thanks.


To my eye, the LHS looks exactly right. In the same way that vintage Florsheim longwings look right. Others look good, AE's equivalent offering for example, but not *exactly* right.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Anthony Perkins wearing what appear to be unlined LHS.


----------



## Steel Rim

Ravello


----------



## walds11

The Rambler said:


> A year or so ago, I didn't have a single pair of Alden slip-ons, lots of Aldens, but no loafers. I had a pair of tassels once, but they just didn't fit, and I finally gave them to my son and wrote off Alden, which I hated to do because I wear loafers 4 out of 5 days. Finally, thanks to this thread, I decided to give the lhs a try. Ken Sherman at Sherman bros. told me to size a half down, which I'd also read here, so I tried it, and from the moment I put them on I knew that it was the best loafer fit I'd ever had. So now, with the recent purchase of a pair in black, I have completed my collection. Obviously nothing compared to Mac's, or the noble group WGP showed a while back, or that of many followers of this thread, no doubt, but here it is:


Sorry to resurrect such an old post. My one and only Alden footwear is a pair of Indy Snuff Suedes from Alden SF. I love them! I have a deposit down for a pair of Leather Soul Ultimate Indys. It will be a fairly long wait but well worth it.

I primary wear slip-on shoes and the LHS Penny loafer is the only Alden slip-on that interests me, especially this model new model...

This will make a great all-around business casual/casual shoe. I stopped in to see Ken at Sherman Brothers yesterday to get sized for the LHS penny loafer. They sized me at just over 9 and border line narrow. They had me try on the Calfskin LHS shoe in a size 9D (model #984). It was a good fit. I was surprised that the 9D was a good fit considering that my Indy snuff suede is 8.5D. I read somewhere that the Van last runs maybe 1/4 - 3/8 size larger than normal size. We know that the Trubalance last runs full 1/2 size larger than normal size. Won't the lined calfskin LHS model (dress shoe with stiffer sole) potentially fit differently than the unlined CXL LHS penny loafer with flex soles? They would have to order the CXL LHS penny loafer. 9D sounds like the size for me.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Steel Rim said:


>


I have NEVER used the word "sexy" to describe another mans shoes, however it is very apt in this case... simply beautiful!


----------



## walds11

Bumping this thread. Just checking if anyone has these...


----------



## Steel Rim

BB Unlined LHS:


----------



## FLMike

I need a little help from our resident LHS experts, but first let me get this out of the way: Steel Rim, those are stunning!

Now for my question. I just bought the color 8 Aldens below off of ebay. To me, they look nearly, if not exactly, identical to the 986. However, the model number is 6716. I have searched the web, but haven't been able to find any info anout this model number. Is it just the 986, made specifically for a certain retailer maybe? Or is it an entirely different model, now discontinued? Does anyone know anything about the 6716 LHS??


----------



## Steel Rim

FLCracka said:


> I need a little help from our resident LHS experts, but first let me get this out of the way: Steel Rim, those are stunning!
> 
> Now for my question. I just bought the color 8 Aldens below off of ebay. To me, they look nearly, if not exactly, identical to the 986. However, the model number is 6716. I have searched the web, but haven't been able to find any info anout this model number. Is it just the 986, made specifically for a certain retailer maybe? Or is it an entirely different model, now discontinued? Does anyone know anything about the 6716 LHS??


Strange I know, but I just mistakenly googled "Alden Men's shoes model 6717" and found this Pelle Line link. These shoes are cigar, but yours could be a Color 8 version, perhaps 6716??
Nonetheless, yours are very good looking. Enjoy them!

https://www.pelleline.com/store/product-info.php?alden_shoes_6717_-_Cigar-pid967.html


----------



## FLMike

That is very interesting, indeed. I have never heard of that vendor, but I suppose it's possible that Alden made some versions of its popular models exclusively for them, with different model numbers. If there is anything different about my 6716's, I'd say the vamp looks like it could be a little lower than that of the 986. If so, that could be why they fit me so well....my last try at getting some LHS's ended with me selling them (986's) because they were just too tight across the instep. As much as I wanted them to work, they wouldn't...at least not without sore tops of my feet at the end of the day. I had sized down a half size, as recommended, after confirming that my normal size was too big in the model. These are the same size as those (a half size down) and fit perfectly.....no tightness issues.

Well, if anyone else has any knowledge of the 6716, please share what you know. I'm very curious about these things, and would love to know what their story is. Thanks!


----------



## Concordia

Steel Rim said:


> Ravello


So-- to whom did you have to sell your children for this? (Same could be asked of whiskey and cigar, of which there are a few on the thread.)


----------



## Steel Rim

Concordia said:


> So-- to whom did you have to sell your children for this? (Same could be asked of whiskey and cigar, of which there are a few on the thread.)


Thanks. Purchased from fellow Style Forum denizen. First foray out of color 8 save these Snuff on flex welt:


----------



## Steel Rim

Ravello LHS:


----------



## Dmontez

^^^ that ravello is beautiful

I finally get to participate in this thread!!

Whiskey thanks to the help of an AAAC friend


----------



## Allen Dreadmon

FLCracka said:


> I need a little help from our resident LHS experts, but first let me get this out of the way: Steel Rim, those are stunning!
> 
> Now for my question. I just bought the color 8 Aldens below off of ebay. To me, they look nearly, if not exactly, identical to the 986. However, the model number is 6716. I have searched the web, but haven't been able to find any info anout this model number. Is it just the 986, made specifically for a certain retailer maybe? Or is it an entirely different model, now discontinued? Does anyone know anything about the 6716 LHS??
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Congratulations on your purchase. I'm pretty sure the 6716 was designed for the Japanese market. It features a higher strap which explains why these fit you better than 986's.

I'm glad to see this thread revived. When I decided the LHS was a shoe I had to have, I found this thread and enjoyed every post.


----------



## triklops55

Aldens acquired at a thrift for $8 plus the cost of new heels.


----------



## CBtoNYC

PSA: Leffot is doing a pre-order right now (open through Wednesday) for LHS in natural and navy chromexcel:
leffot.com


----------



## Steel Rim

*Ravello LHS*


----------



## Steel Rim

gr8w8er said:


> Those Ravellos are just fantastic. They scream quality ... in a way a small Tiffany accent piece makes an entire room.


Thank you for your kind words and welcome to the Forum.

Herewith is what I believe to be one of the precursors to the Alden LHS, the original "Norwegians," the Aurlandskoen, designed in Aurland, Norway in 1930...


----------



## Concordia

CBtoNYC said:


> PSA: Leffot is doing a pre-order right now (open through Wednesday) for LHS in natural and navy chromexcel:
> leffot.com


I ignored this or missed it-- those naturals are totally unnecessary but very nice!


----------



## Concordia

mr7864 said:


> Newcomer question:
> 
> I really don't mean to offend at all, but I'm curious about what drives the appeal of the LHS. These are obviously well constructed/sturdy shoes with superior materials. But after looking at these for a while, what I see is an _expensive_ shoe that really is a penny loafer variant, doesn't crease gracefully, and has a half-strap that really doesn't look to me as sophisticated for this price level. I know it's a matter of taste and no offense intended; just curious about the appeal.
> 
> My preferences are generally tassel loafers, Park Avenues, wingtips, etc. Can't deal with Weejun junk right now.
> 
> Thanks.


As Armstrong said about the value of jazz-- if you've gotta ask, you'll never know.


----------



## Concordia

Steel Rim said:


> BB Unlined LHS:


Do you take a different size on this vs. Alden Vans?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Steel Rim said:


> Thank you for your kind words and welcome to the Forum.
> 
> Herewith is what I believe to be one of the precursors to the Alden LHS, the original "Norwegians," the Aurlandskoen, designed in Aurland, Norway in 1930...


Thanks for posting. We have a thread about those somewhere here... and in fact I and another member bought pairs, but mine are a lot more primitive than the ones you've shown in your photo. I guess they've really improved their production.


----------



## Steel Rim

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks for posting. We have a thread about those somewhere here... and in fact I and another member bought pairs, but mine are a lot more primitive than the ones you've shown in your photo. I guess they've really improved their production.


Thanks. I just bought these in Norway--had heard about them on the Forum but happened upon Aurland and found the store. They are still pretty primitive, no comparison in quality to Alden, but definitely a precursor. Mine have topys, but many come with crepe soles.


----------



## Steel Rim

Concordia said:


> Do you take a different size on this vs. Alden Vans?


I take 10.5D in both BB and Alden versions. Smoothness of lining makes the Alden a bit more comfortable IMO.


----------



## BostonHedonist

Recently I was deliberating on buying a pair of Alden for BB cordovan LHS and this forum proved the best source of information. So I joined!

End result:









With my true size about 8.75, I take 9D in AE and most other shoes. Sometimes I do better with an 8.5E. I went with 8.5D in the unlined LHS. Seems to be the right choice, though the break in process continues. They are quite snug!

I was a little overzealous and wore them out of the store. I made it about two blocks in the sweltering heat before that telltale blister pain started. Lesson learned.

I had to wait a good two days to wear them again. Then, for a week, I was rotating them in my office with a new pair of Ferragamo drivers. Slowly but surely they are softening up.

As my first experience with cordovan, I've noticed it needs to warm up a bit. Much more stubborn than calf! During the break-in phase, it's been useful for me to put them on while staying seated a while longer.

Every time I put them on they're a bit softer. Looking forward to that moment when they've finally molded to my feet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Doctor Damage said:


> Thanks for posting. We have a thread about those somewhere here... and in fact I and another member bought pairs, but mine are a lot more primitive than the ones you've shown in your photo. I guess they've really improved their production.





Steel Rim said:


> Thanks. I just bought these in Norway--had heard about them on the Forum but happened upon Aurland and found the store. They are still pretty primitive, no comparison in quality to Alden, but definitely a precursor. Mine have topys, but many come with crepe soles.


I think I may be the "other member" who purchased a pair of Aurland Camp mocs, referred to by Doctor Damage. I believe it was AAAC member 'Lucky Strike," citing memories of his childhood experiences with Aurlander mocs who created our initial interest. After years of hard wear as every day house shoes, mine are still going strong, with many years of useful life left in them! I went with the leather soles...how do you like the rubber soles?


----------



## Steel Rim

eagle2250 said:


> I think I may be the "other member" who purchased a pair of Aurland Camp mocs, referred to by Doctor Damage. I believe it was AAAC member 'Lucky Strike," citing memories of his childhood experiences with Aurlander mocs who created our initial interest. After years of hard wear as every day house shoes, mine are still going strong, with many years of useful life left in them! I went with the leather soles...how do you like the rubber soles?


Haven't worn them yet. Bought the black ones with leather soles and rubber topy. These tan ones have low profile crepe soles... Will post after wear... Thanks!


----------



## Steel Rim

Ravello LHS


----------



## Concordia

Steel Rim said:


> Ravello LHS


I'm on a list for those at ShoeMart. Nice find.


----------



## Dmontez

I noticed a couple of things about my whiskey LHS today that is just bothering me, maybe more than it should. Would this bug you, and what should I do about it?

The color is definitely uneven.


In the roll where it's darker the leather is rough there. Is that natural for shell cordovan?


----------



## Orgetorix

As to the color, it's very common for shell to age unevenly. I wouldn't worry about that. 

The roughness in the rolls is also not uncommon. Brushing until your arms fall off, a la the Mac method, should help minimize it.


----------



## mcarthur

Dmontez said:


> I noticed a couple of things about my whiskey LHS today that is just bothering me, maybe more than it should. Would this bug you, and what should I do about it?
> 
> The color is definitely uneven.
> 
> 
> In the roll where it's darker the leather is rough there. Is that natural for shell cordovan?


nephew,
this is very common on the exotic color because they do not hid the marks and blemishes in the leather


----------



## mcarthur

ravello lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

cigar lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

king lhs
argyles otc


----------



## mcarthur

black lhs
argyles otc


----------



## Corcovado

Suede LHS.


----------



## Steel Rim

Alden







Mahogany Grain LHS


----------



## crispyfresh

Nice thread......


----------



## dredey

Comfy bb Lhs right out of box


----------



## boatshoe

Anyone know if the occasional Brooks 30% off corporate sale applies to the LHS? I know they generally like to exclude it from nearly any discount.


----------



## Orgetorix

boatshoe said:


> Anyone know if the occasional Brooks 30% off corporate sale applies to the LHS? I know they generally like to exclude it from nearly any discount.


Yes, the corporate event is the one exception to that. The everyday corporate 15% off also applies to it. I think they get around Alden's general prohibition on sales because they aren't discounting that (or any other) item in particular, nor is it available to the entire public, but instead they're offering certain customers a reduction off the top line of their whole order.


----------



## August West

I believe that in the past, they have been known to temporarily "hide" the Alden LHS one the website the day of the sale. Put them in your cart before the sale just to be on the safe side, you should be fine.


----------



## boatshoe

Orgetorix said:


> Yes, the corporate event is the one exception to that. The everyday corporate 15% off also applies to it. I think they get around Alden's general prohibition on sales because they aren't discounting that (or any other) item in particular, nor is it available to the entire public, but instead they're offering certain customers a reduction off the top line of their whole order.


Good to know. I was trying to figure out the best time to get them considering the $728 pricetag. I guess in theory the cheapest way would be to wait for the 30% off corporate discount and then to apply the 15% off for opening a Brooks credit card, which would make it $434 (not counting tax).

I don't necessarily want to open a Brooks credit card though. It looks like Brooks is currently offering a deal for their egift cards where if you buy one $150 card, they throw in a $25 on top of it (and you can buy up to five cards). So if you buy two cards and apply the $50 discount on the 30% discounted price, you'd pay $460 (before tax). Of course, my size will probably be sold out when I try to put this into action, ha.



August West said:


> I believe that in the past, they have been known to temporarily "hide" the Alden LHS one the website the day of the sale. Put them in your cart before the sale just to be on the safe side, you should be fine.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Dmontez

I've now had these for 1 year, I babied them for the better part of that year. I worried about every little imperfection I saw. It took some time to realize that it's just characteristics of the shell. They have broken in nicely and have gained a patina that I love. The strap is a shade or two darker than the rest of the upper, I really like that.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Nice to see this thread still going.

Are the BB LHS now USD $728??? Geezuz... that's nuts. I guess I'm out of touch.


----------



## Orgetorix

Doctor Damage said:


> Nice to see this thread still going.
> 
> Are the BB LHS now USD $728??? Geezuz... that's nuts. I guess I'm out of touch.


Yeah, BB has always charged a slight premium over the regular, lined shell LHS, which is now up to $692.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dack's loafers, which are Cheaney "Howard" model with leather sole instead of dainite. Yes I'm fully aware these aren't Aldens of course but I and others have posted direct competitors from other brands in this thread, including C&J's cordovan loafers, since the Alden LHS doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## inq89

BB has been changing up their sales promotions of recent years. Earlier this year, they had a promotion of "$200 off $500" which if I remember right, also coincided with a corporate 30% event. The LHS qualified. Plus if you have saved up Brooks Card reward gift cards, then you can get even more savings. 

I already had my pair of unlined LHS (thanks to legendary member SteveSmith for NOS!) but wouldve been a killer deal. I'll have to look out for it again, but I feel it'll be once in a blue moon/aligning of stars event.


----------



## dredey

From my expereience BB LHS are hard to find discounted new.


----------



## Treble

*Sizing advice: Alden 986 LHS*

Hello

I recently purchased some *986* in a *US8.5 D* width. For reference I have the *Alden 990* in a *US9 E* and these fit fine, potentially a little loose without the laces.

To my HUGE disappointment, after a couple of wears I have realised they are too small, even with my thinnest socks on. 

I guess I sized the 986 wrong because my feet were not 'warmed up' when I tried them, I didn't stand / walk much in the shop, I had slightly thicker socks on which made me think _that_ was why they felt tight - oh well, you live and learn!

The *986* in *US9 D* had a bit of heel slip, but felt a lot better across the vamp and toe area. I had read quite a lot of 'size half down' for the 986, but clearly the narrower width has caused me problems (weirdly the shoes ended up feeling far too short and narrow after a few wears, instead of stretching!).

Before I purchase a US9 D or US9.5D can anyone offer some further sizing advice if they have been in a similar situation? Can you confirm the US9 D measures wider than the US8.5D?

How should the shoes fit 'in the store'? I read after that some heel slip is good as otherwise they will shorten when the cordovan creases and potentially rub, plus the sole needs to break so it flexes.

To contribute - Trunk Clothiers in London have a good Alden selection including shoe creams and laces, might be worth adding to the OP.

Thanks


----------



## Pentheos

Yeah, I wonder where the advice to size down advice comes from?!? Never would have worked for me. I could have sized up even, but I have high arches, so the vamp is a problem for me.


----------



## Treble

Seems quite common, maybe as van is narrower than the Barrie? Those who love their lhs fit, how did they feel in store in particular on heel slip?


----------



## Steel Rim

Ravello LHS


----------



## swils8610

Wow. Those are outstanding Ravello LHS. Are they new?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steel Rim

swils8610 said:


> Wow. Those are outstanding Ravello LHS. Are they new?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you. Photo was taken when they were new, about a year ago. Great color on these, IMHO, not like the older orange hue.


----------



## Doctor Damage

> How should the shoes fit 'in the store'? I read after that some heel slip is good as otherwise they will shorten when the cordovan creases and potentially rub, plus the sole needs to break so it flexes.


The Van last is notorious for being a 100%/0% fit, it's perfect for some people, terrible for others. It's terrible for me. And I guess it's terrible for you too. Don't waste your money on a another size, width, etc, since the Van last will never work for you. You have to learn to recognize when a shoe doesn't fit and walk away.

Also, forget about the "size down" and heel slip, and all that crap: when I bought my first pair of Gucci loafers they fit perfectly right out of the box and I could wear them all day long without any issues. That's the way shoes should fit. Look for those shoes, and accept nothing less.


----------



## Orgetorix

Doctor Damage said:


> The Van last is notorious for being a 100%/0% fit, it's perfect for some people, terrible for others. It's terrible for me. And I guess it's terrible for you too. Don't waste your money on a another size, width, etc, since the Van last will never work for you. You have to learn to recognize when a shoe doesn't fit and walk away.
> 
> Also, forget about the "size down" and heel slip, and all that crap: when I bought my first pair of Gucci loafers they fit perfectly right out of the box and I could wear them all day long without any issues. That's the way shoes should fit. Look for those shoes, and accept nothing less.


Nah, that's not really true. There's a spectrum of fit with the Van last just like every other shoe. My LHS fit me tolerably well but not perfectly. After a whole day of wearing them, I've got some fatigue from the snug vamp across the top of my foot. But they're comfortable enough for me to enjoy them just fine.

Unlined models are more comfortable in this regard than the lined ones, FWIW.


----------



## Dmontez

Orgetorix said:


> Nah, that's not really true. There's a spectrum of fit with the Van last just like every other shoe. My LHS fit me tolerably well but not perfectly. After a whole day of wearing them, I've got some fatigue from the snug vamp across the top of my foot. But they're comfortable enough for me to enjoy them just fine.
> 
> Unlined models are more comfortable in this regard than the lined ones, FWIW.


I had to sell my whiskey shell LHS for that very reason, will probably end up buying the C&J Harvard in whiskey because of that.


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez said:


> I had to sell my whiskey shell LHS for that very reason, will probably end up buying the C&J Harvard in whiskey because of that.


Same here! Well, my lowly Color 8 LHS. I wanted them to work so badly, but the pain across the tops of my feet at the end of the day finally made me throw in the towel and sell them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's some real-world info on stretching the LHS from a friend of mine:

_I'm wearing my BB shell LHS really for the first time since I've had them stretched across the vamp by my cobbler. They are most excellent now - they were always comfortable otherwise but that low-slung vamp pretty much ruined day-long wear ability so I would suggest if you really wanted a pair but found the vamp a problem, it can be rectified. My LHS bits with the soft calf leather and flex-welt sole are amazingly comfortable now. I have some really old lined LHS in a well-faded cordovan and whiskey so I should get the same treatment done to those._


----------



## Dmontez

ALDEN LHS WHISKEY SHELL 11D

Just got an email from a store that had me on their list for this shoe. They are holding for me for two days and then going on to the next person. If you want my spot, that I have had for nearly 3 years now, let me know.


----------



## jbeck6

Dmontez said:


> ALDEN LHS WHISKEY SHELL 11D
> 
> Just got an email from a store that had me on their list for this shoe. They are holding for me for two days and then going on to the next person. If you want my spot, that I have had for nearly 3 years now, let me know.


Probably too late, but I just shot you a message about them...


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Perhaps my favorite shoe of all time...my unlined BB get three or four wearings a week and have for thirty years. I just had them re-soled. The only good thing about having them at the cobblers was dragging the Guccis out of the closet and thought seriously about wearing my Smathers & Branson American flag flip flops to work! Unlined cordovan is far more comfortable to me than calf.


----------



## Steel Rim

Regina grain Alden LHS


----------



## eagle2250

^^A memorably handsome pair of footwear, for sure. Every time you post pics of those I find myself considering an additional footwear purchase...must resist. Must resist! LOL.


----------



## TropicalCyclone

TKI67 said:


> Perhaps my favorite shoe of all time...my unlined BB get three or four wearings a week and have for thirty years. I just had them re-soled. The only good thing about having them at the cobblers was dragging the Guccis out of the closet and thought seriously about wearing my Smathers & Branson American flag flip flops to work! Unlined cordovan is far more comfortable to me than calf.


It's weird because no matter how I break in my lined LHS. It stays stiff. My BB unlined, however is somewhere between calf and suede despite having been worn much less


----------



## Steel Rim

These have never seen a bit of polish. I love the patina developing. I didn't like how my BB unlined Color 8 were aging color wise.







I eventually sold them. I like the lined much better; just wear them a lot and break them in. BTW, the grained LHS pictured a few posts above have a flex welt sole, so they're incredibly comfortable, noticeably different from my other LHSs.


----------



## emptym

I resisted penny loafers for most of my life, but over the past decade or so, I've come to love the unlined LHS and wear them several days a week. 








Probably too many in #8, but one's a half size smaller for sockless, summer wear. One's a width larger and topied for thicker socks and rain. And one (the initial one from eBay) is being held together by a lot of Gorilla tape inside.


----------



## TropicalCyclone

emptym said:


> I resisted penny loafers for most of my life, but over the past decade or so, I've come to love the unlined LHS and wear them several days a week.
> View attachment 31242
> 
> Probably too many in #8, but one's a half size smaller for sockless, summer wear. One's a width larger and topied for thicker socks and rain. And one (the initial one from eBay) is being held together by a lot of Gorilla tape inside.


I'm probably going to hate myself for this, but how do the unlined suede LHSs compare to the lined 986 and the unlined BB model? I have both, along with a pair of football grain patriots and was thinking of getting an unlined suede LHS or a unlined pebble calf from Crockett Jones.


----------



## Steel Rim

TropicalCyclone said:


> I'm probably going to hate myself for this, but how do the unlined suede LHSs compare to the lined 986 and the unlined BB model? I have both, along with a pair of football grain patriots and was thinking of getting an unlined suede LHS or a unlined pebble calf from Crockett Jones.


Unlined suede LHS is very comfortable, almost like slippers. I've sold mine in snuff, as I prefer a little more structure. Love my Color 8 lined and unlined, my go to shoe for almost all occasions...
986

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## emptym

TropicalCyclone said:


> I'm probably going to hate myself for this, but how do the unlined suede LHSs compare to the lined 986 and the unlined BB model? I have both, along with a pair of football grain patriots and was thinking of getting an unlined suede LHS or a unlined pebble calf from Crockett Jones.


I haven't tried the lined 986, but compared to the unlined BB, the unlined suede pairs are a little more soft and flexible, both the upper and the sole. Fit is the same imo.


----------



## Steel Rim

Ravello LHS


----------

